# Stacey's First Competition Journal



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Okay I have decided to Compete!! I'm really excited about this because I'm hoping that it will help me get noticed for fitness modeling. Who Knows. But I think this will be fun. 

I'm starting my journal early because I am going to need A LOT of help preparing for this comp. I have No clue about them-- I am trying to find some to attend (here in Texas) before I go onstage. I know thats a big must.

My Comp is 18 weeks away. May 15, 2004 NPC- Lee Lambrada here in Houston!!  Yeah. 

SOOO I should start SERIOUSLY Dieting-no cheating at 16 weeks out???? 

I have been eating clean- with small slip ups--but no big deal.

The only body part that will be a challenge for me to get in tip top shape by May is my Legs. I'm so scared they won't be there by then. I have Thick muscular legs--Thanks to my Granny--- So I need to shape my calves also!! My arms are So cut right now--its awesome. So Don't want them to get to big to where My body is not proportioned right.

Am I thinking right about all this???

I Will REALLY Appreciate all the advice and help from all of you. I'm hoping J'Bo & Leslie will have a little time to help me also. 

Scared But Excited,
Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

I will take measurements this weekend--or should I when I'm 16 weeks out??

I weigh 125 right now-- and I'm 5'5


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Stac....glad you started this journal.   It was hard to follow you over there in the other journal forum.   I kept having to jump back and forth....it was starting to hurt my legs..... 

I think you're probably right about starting now.   16 weeks is easier to work with than only 12, ya know?   What about the gym?  Have you started going to Bally's yet?   When are you going to start?   Didn't you say that you had a month pass?   That four weeks could really help you where your legs are concerned.   

What do you want to do?  Lean them out or build them up or work on the definition.....what??  I know there are plenty of people on this site to help you and that would do it gladly, but I think you seriously need to invest in a professional that can work one on one with you.   I don't know fully yet, but I can tell you, the best money I've spent in a long time has been on my trainer.  He really is wonderful and he is working me hard.....(i.e., kickin' my ass!!!!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

You're only 18 weeks out now!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 13, 2004)

Go ahead and take measurements now and then again at 16 weeks out so we can all see how you are progressing.

Where in Houston is the comp???  I'll definitely be there cheering you on!  Maybe BandaidWoman will come too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm definitely coming!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, we all get to finally meet!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey FG--Thanks honey-- I know it was hard going back & forth to the journals!! 

Yep I'm 18 weeks out now.

I want to lean out my legs- and build calf muscle (more shape them really-)

I will try and take pics this weekend of them--but I definalty will get measurements up here by Monday!  (need to buy it) 

I know-- I wish I could hire someone--but I DO NOT have the extra cash!! 

THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT-- I WILL NEED IT!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

HEY Ann-- It's at the George R. Brown Convention center!!  I'm so excited-- Not doing it to win or anything- but for the experience!!!!

I'm soooo happy you & FG will be there!!! Maybe I can have ya'll backstage with me--lol!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

I wish I was only 125!  I've got 20 to drop by then!  you might want to get your bodyfat checked to see what your lean mass is at, its a good way to judge what you may need to gain or loose.  I have a great guy over at one to one on Richmond/Unity that does 9 sights for $5!   Its way better than doing 3, which only get our fattest areas and makes us completely freak out!

hehe...you're 5'5.....hehe, I won't have to worry about your tall butt in my class.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm such a doof... I meant JLB001, not Bandaidwoman 

JLB - I can't remember which thread it was where I asked you what part of Houston you're in???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

HEY Girl~~ Oh I will have to get directions to that place on Unity-- I will go there!!!

I had mine do at my gym 2 weeks ago or so--but I don't know how accurate it is-- the trainer told me it was 16.5 % (or 16-can't remember) BUT Theres no way- I bet I'm 19 or 20. I am thin though?! I don't know. I just can't see it.

I will get it done there! 

Yep We won't be in the same class--but honey I know I won't beat you-- I have never done this before-u have and know what your doing!!!!!! I have no chest muscles either-- NEVER work them- need to start!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 13, 2004)

Backstage???  Too cool!!!


----------



## jstar (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes!!! 

I am so glad you decided to compete! As far as getting recognized for fitness modeling I would try to do a Fitness America show too. There is one in Dallas on 5/22. Check out the site: fitnessamerica.com under event schedules.

You are gonna be great


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

LoL AT BF---she works down the road from my office!!!!! Crazy!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks J'star--I heard about that Dallas one!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

Good luck Stacey.  

Little advice....When you hit 16 weeks....No slip ups are allowed.  You'll only further your date by doing that.  Keep focus and try to keep your sanity, it's hard.  That goes pretty quick when you're carb depleted.  You'll be the bitch from hell as the days creep closer and closer to comp date.

To prepare for your comp day.  Make up a  list of items to pack 1 week before the comp.  This will alarm you if you need to go out for last minute shopping.  I have a suit lady that majority of the Pro's use to make posing suits.  She is awesome.  Let me know if you want her link.  She's fabulous.  DO NOT PURCHASE FROM JAGWARE!!!!!!!!!!!Don't go spending $100's of dollars on high heel shoes.  Rather go to your local Nouvalty "dress up" store and pick them up their.  Should only cost $60 to $100.  Depends on the style you go for.  

I'll pass on some of my favorite links tomorrow.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh...ebay has the clear stripper shoes for cheap!   I got a great pair on ebay for $29.  Just type in "clear shoes"


----------



## jstar (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah - I did the Boston one and backstage some girls were getting offered fitness shoots (not me though..waaaaa)

You could be 16.5, really....I was measured 2 wks ago at 16.7 (calipers) and thought it must have been a HUGE mistake and I feel SO FAT but in reality there is a lot of muscle under there and water retention going on. My trainer said between 9-10.5% is what I am aiming for, but that is me so it's just a general guideline.

With 18 wks to go you have plenty of time to experiment and get there and don't worry I am sure you will get loads of good advice from those on this board who know how to get in contest condition!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

Umm...John Brockhause's/ brockbauer(?) number for the BF is 281-261-0997 or one to one at 713-339-110.  If you pick up the Health and Fitness thingie from the gym for this month, he is one page 53.   You'll just love him to death.  Very nice guy.  He is the only one I trust on doing my BF.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 13, 2004)

One clear advantage you'll have is that beautiful smile!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

opps.....713-339-1100.

Damn I need to change my hair color again.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

Let's see.   Bonnie is in Dallas, she makes suits.  Price is pretty decent and she does an excellent job, her number is 817-265-4246.  She custome makes all her suits to fit your measurements.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Oh...ebay has the clear stripper shoes for cheap!   I got a great pair on ebay for $29.  Just type in "clear shoes"




Where the heck were you when I need to know these things.

Hell Stacey...do that....make sure you clean them well....They get pretty stained from  comp tan...and you never know what kind of fungus people have..........


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

You can actually get some new on there.  The person I got mine from had worn them once to some dinner thing.  No foot fungus. and hardly any scuff marks on the bootm.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

That's really awsome...........Good for you....yippie.......

Okay...I'm going home now to eat some veggies and see what kind of reward I wanna give myself 

nite nite


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome Stacey! Is that the Shredder that you are planning to do? I know it's in Texas but can't remember where.  I have several friends training for that


----------



## atherjen (Jan 13, 2004)

GOO Stacey!!  Awesome plans hun! you have all our support! 
Let me know exactly when your comps will be in Texas.. as i am heading that way this spring/early summer  

I suffer from the same prob...my darn legs.I guess thats what It means to be an unlucky woman in that department! you can make them come in tip top shape Im sure! Best of Luck!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Yes!!!
> 
> I am so glad you decided to compete! As far as getting recognized for fitness modeling I would try to do a Fitness America show too. There is one in Dallas on 5/22. Check out the site: fitnessamerica.com under event schedules.
> ...





May???  Maybe I'll be ready to do that one for some experience??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Stacey....check out Frederick's.com for some clear shoes too.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Stacey....check out Frederick's.com for some clear shoes too.



Yep! My friend's who do fitness got theirs at a "stripper" store


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

Great new journal stace!! I don't think you'll have any prob getting down to around 10% since you are already lean  Focus on trying to build some mass first maybe. But, I haven't seen any pics for a while, so I don't really know where you're at. Get some new pics up for us  I'm sure J'bo would love to help with your diet if you ask her


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Good luck Stacey.
> 
> Little advice....When you hit 16 weeks....No slip ups are allowed.  You'll only further your date by doing that.  Keep focus and try to keep your sanity, it's hard.  That goes pretty quick when you're carb depleted.  You'll be the bitch from hell as the days creep closer and closer to comp date.
> ...



Hey Babs~ THIS IS What I need to hear-- thank you so much for the tips-- I APPRECIATE It--and keep em' coming--  If you can. 
I have heard how bitchy I will get w/o carbs--soo I will warn the hubby & every one around-- Hell I get bitchy without my chocolate!! LoL
I would love to see your ladys website-- I'm going to need to figure out something about outfits--and I'm saving my cash now. I may ask my boss to sponsor me--or is that wrong?? He knows how much I love fitness and I have worked with him for almost 7 years.?

Theres a lot of stores in houston that I maybe able to find a pair of shoes for cheap-- or I will go to Ebay like JLB said.

Babs-  THANKS


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Yeah - I did the Boston one and backstage some girls were getting offered fitness shoots (not me though..waaaaa)
> 
> You could be 16.5, really....I was measured 2 wks ago at 16.7 (calipers) and thought it must have been a HUGE mistake and I feel SO FAT but in reality there is a lot of muscle under there and water retention going on. My trainer said between 9-10.5% is what I am aiming for, but that is me so it's just a general guideline.
> ...



Hey girl!! Really--thats cool about the girls getting photo shoot offers--thats the main reason I want to do this- Is to be noticed.. I'm sorry you were not asked--how dare they!!!!  They must have missed you~ THEIR LOSS!! 

See My friend thinks its right-she sees me ever day and thinks I'm very cut (compared To NORMAL people though) she agrees with me that my legs/thighs/calves are my main JOB-- She said that I probably ab 16.5-- I will do it again next week.  See if it says the same.

I am looking forward to getting lots of advice!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow Everyone Thank you soooo much!!! 

Butterfly-- Your sooo sweet-thanks for saying that!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

JLB~ THANK YOU JODIE!!!!!!!!!!! I wrote down his number--do you think I should get it done one day at lunch next week?? 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Fitgirl-- No kidding- I should check out Fredericks!! Thanks!
How are ya this morning??  Did you workout today? 
have a great day honey! 
YES YOU SHOULD DO That comp--that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Atherjen--thanks so much honey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Hammerlynn-- no I don't think they call it the Shredder-- unless theres something I don't know about??LoL

Its The Lee Lambrada one


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Last nights workout: 1/13/04

Cardio:  Jogg/speed walk/ Sprint for 2 min./ repeat....
For 30 minutes-- FELT AWESOME--SPRINTING was hard though.
My poor doggie was Pooped after that.

WEIGHTS:
   Lunges-     4 sets of 10 holding two 10lb weights
   SLDL-         3 sets of 15 holding two 10lb weights
   Squats-      3 sets of 12 holding two 12lb weights at shoulders
   Pile squats-3 sets of 15 holding 15lb weight in the middle

ABS:  crunches on ball
         obliques - 3 sets of 10 
         Plank- hold for 45 seconds-- then rest- did again
         V-Crunch- 3 sets of 15


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

I save all of my muscle & fitness for her magazines in my workout room--and last night I had them all spread out and was reading SO Much info. 

I hope I'm doing a figure comp. because I do not want a fitness comp.
Need to check.

- also- how come those FIGURE Competitors workout for 2 or more hours a day--- SHOULD I BE???

I will go to the local stadium on the weekends in run bleachers!!  I read that they do that- then I can sprint around the track.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Meals - 1/14
Wednesday

Meal One:  
1/4cup oatmeal w/ one packet of splenda
5 eggwhites
10 salt free peanuts

Meal Two:
30gram protein pwd.
3 fish oil
4 whole wheat pretzels  (Gotta get rid of them-bag is almost gone and I will not buy again)
10 red grapes

Meal three:
25g. protein pwd
3 fish oil

Meal four:
chicken breast
2 cups lettuce
1 tbsp nat. PB


My tummy hurts today--as in its Crampy & Sore-but I know not from working my abs--it was like this yesterday also. My hubby thinks I'm pregnant b/c My boobs are sore-??? I HOPE NOT
  (Can't beleive I said I hope not--when I want that so bad--but I really want to compete--now that my head has been thinking it)

I doubt I am-- There's no way!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I will go to the local stadium on the weekends in run bleachers!!  I read that they do that- then I can sprint around the track.



running bleachers ... I haven't heard that for some time!  Stacey, that is some hard core cardio!  Good for you.  It would be nice to do that again ... too bad we're so far apart, I'd run bleachers with you.  

Good luck in the upcoming figure comp ... for the few pics you've posted, I think you'll do great!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

JENNY-- Thanks honey-- I WILL take pictures this weekend


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

NT-- I know I have not ran the bleachers at my old high school track in probably a year. That crap is HARD!! I will have to build up to it- So I will probably start on sunday.

Man I wish you could do it with me.
Thanks honey

How is Mrs. Nt doing??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Fitgirl-- No kidding- I should check out Fredericks!! Thanks!
> How are ya this morning??  Did you workout today?
> have a great day honey!
> YES YOU SHOULD DO That comp--that would be awesome!!!!




Yes, I worked out again this morning.  I need to go do my log too.

I hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT-- I know I have not ran the bleachers at my old high school track in probably a year. That crap is HARD!! I will have to build up to it- So I will probably start on sunday.
> 
> Man I wish you could do it with me.
> ...



The missus is better this morning ... she is at work.  She has an appointment with the specialist to get to the bottom of whatever is ailing her.

When you become a famous fitness model, you can fly me in and we'll run the bleachers together ... Matt and the missus can sit in the field watching us kill ourselves


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2004)

Stacey,

Try and do the bodyfat first thing in the am if you can.  From there be sure you go the same time each you go.   I tend to go on Friday's around 8am, gives me enough time to get back to work from there.

keep your workouts under an hour, then add in your cardio.  There is no need to lift for 2 hours, you'll be over training your body and won't look like ya want it too.  I can usually knock out my workout in 45 mins to an hour tops.

The Labrada show will have both figure and fitness.  When you get the application for the show, that is where you put what you will be doing.

If you want someone to go run those bleechers with you this weekend, give me a yell.  I'm game!  I have a killer workout from Mike Davies that will blow our butts off.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

YEAH FG!! Your rockin' babe!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

NT-- I will be thinking & praying for her!

& That would be awesome to fly you in to run w/ you--LOL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey,
> 
> Try and do the bodyfat first thing in the am if you can.  From there be sure you go the same time each you go.   I tend to go on Friday's around 8am, gives me enough time to get back to work from there.
> ...



YOUR AWESOME I feel like you and I are in this together--thanks so much! I will definatley get my bodyfat tested in the AM--is he open on the weekends, do ya know?!

Ya kNOW- I am SO happy you told me about the workouts--My usually last an hour- to an hour and 15 minutes. (IF I do cardio) If not then I do about 45min. weight workout. I was sooo scared when I read in the mags last night that these girl go for so long.
Thank you.

Good to hear that I can do figure at the Lambrada. Man I'm scared!!!!!!

This sunday I am running bleachers--but I haven't in forever- Let me go one or two times then we can go together FOR SURE!


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 14, 2004)

to go back to the stripper shoes for a moment:

Jodie never mentioned that you have to get used to the stripper shoes because they have such a big heel on them and that she wears them around the apartment while she cooks and does dishes for a week or two before the show....your boyfriend will approve...trust me.

(just had to take this opportunity to make her blush)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

LMAO!!!! I will have to do that!! THANKS DR.

Are you her honey???


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2004)

hush Craig.   LOL  go back to my thread and post that there.  LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Babs~ THIS IS What I need to hear-- thank you so much for the tips-- I APPRECIATE It--and keep em' coming--  If you can.
> I have heard how bitchy I will get w/o carbs--soo I will warn the hubby & every one around-- Hell I get bitchy without my chocolate!! LoL
> I would love to see your ladys website-- I'm going to need to figure out something about outfits--and I'm saving my cash now. I may ask my boss to sponsor me--or is that wrong?? He knows how much I love fitness and I have worked with him for almost 7 years.?
> ...



Here you go.....The bible!

*Full Guide to Fitness and Figure*
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/rob1.htm

*Posing Tips* copy the link and paste it in your URL.
http://web.ask.com/redir?bpg=http:/...ding.com+-+Huge+Bodybuilding+Article+Database!%26ac%3d21%26qs%3d1%26pg%3d1%26u%3dhttp%3a%2f%2fwww.bodybuilding.com%2ffun%2fbbinfo.php%3fpage%3dPrecontest&s=a&bu=http%3a%2f%2fwww.bodybuilding.com%2ffun%2fbbinfo.php%3fpage%3dPrecontest

*Finally...the suit you're dying to get...."The Bikini Guru"*
http://www.bikiniguru.com/

I LOVE her...She's the best.......If you call  her, make sure it's late evenings....She works until weee hours of the night making suits and gets her sleep during the day.  Your suit will be customer ordered to fit your body.  Be sure to make an appt with her a couple months in advance to ensure your suit will be ready in time for your comp.  She made both of my suits.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

WOW ~ AWESOME BABS~ THANKS SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

You're welcome.  I'm still trying to find out where I put my check list though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

Stacey, I can't believe you said "I hope not" either.    I have been the same way too for the past two days.  I'm crampy and a little irritated, so I know my stupid Aunt Flo is on her way.

OH well, at least the bloating will go down....  

Gotta get back to work.   Good workout last night and the meals look good.  Can't wait to see you in HOuston


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 14, 2004)

stacey...not exactly...i am her boyfriend...she is MY honey


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Good Luck Chick!!! Your gorgeous- I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> stacey...not exactly...i am her boyfriend...she is MY honey


Hey!  You're in Houston???  I thought it was Arizona???

Anyway, what part of Houston are you in?  I'm in Clear Lake, work for NASA.


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 14, 2004)

Jodie and I live in west houston..i go to school is stinky ass pasadena at TCC (texas chiropractic college)..lots of students from here live in the clear lake area i understand its nice out there.

what you do for NASA? (dont say rocket scientist)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You're welcome.  I'm still trying to find out where I put my check list though.




Oh Uh!! Better find it girlie!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stacey, I can't believe you said "I hope not" either.    I have been the same way too for the past two days.  I'm crampy and a little irritated, so I know my stupid Aunt Flo is on her way.
> 
> OH well, at least the bloating will go down....
> ...



Hey hon. I know I can't believe I said that--you too?? Wierd!!!

Whats with us? Maybe b/c we have some goals now and a potbelly would not work at a comp. lol

I KNOW I can't wait to meet u toooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

ncgirl21--well thank you


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Jodie and I live in west houston..i go to school is stinky ass pasadena at TCC (texas chiropractic college)..lots of students from here live in the clear lake area i understand its nice out there.
> 
> what you do for NASA? (dont say rocket scientist)


Oh you're JLB's honey!!!  I got confused.

My hubby grew up in Stinkadena   I try to avoid the place entirely 

I love Clear Lake!  It's like a whole little town in itself, we've got everything we need here and great schools too.  And the club/party/shopping scene in Houston is only 20 mins away.  

I work in the Export Control office for Johnson Space Center (JSC).  I'm the IT person so I get to classify all the software, computers and related items per the U.S. Export Regulations.  The regs were written by lawyers so it's pretty dry stuff... the part I love about my job is the people I work with!


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 14, 2004)

all that computer IT stuff is over my head... as long as you like who you work with you can't go wrong.

As far as the club scene in houston...jodie and I dont go out much...we are usually dieting so we dont drink much...we are both so busy with training and work/school that we just kind of like to take it easy when we finally get some time off.

Maybe you can suggest a cool "low key" place to hang out so I can take my sweetie out

Hey...anyone ever tell you your hubby looks a little like scott ian from anthrax? (your hubby looks better....and i mean that in only the straightest non-gay way)

(hmm somehow this conversation got started on Stacey's thread..sorry about that)


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2004)

Stacy if I lived closer I would love to be your photographer!!


----------



## Leslie (Jan 14, 2004)

Good luck Stacey I know you will love this experience.

You do need to get your body fat tested though- that will help determine when your super strict diet should begin- at 16 weeks or 12 weeks ect. For now I would suggest slowly bringing up your carbs until your diet start date. If you start out too low in cals then you will have no tweaks and be left stuck in a plateau.

Have you decided what kind of diet you are going to follow? 
The diet and your suits should be your priority right now. 
(Since most suits req 2-3 months to make if you go with custom. A cheaper alternative are standard suits at www.jagware.com *I know Babsie had an issue with them but my first suit turned out great- the blue one in my gallery* )

BTW Figure gals do not w/o for 2 hours a day. Do you think they would share their secrets wuth th e world? Besudes unless you are on steroids- by working out doing cardio 2 hours a day your LBM would diminish.

JBO and Babsie have posted many great links and tips. 
You are going to be great!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

Leslie - that jagware link takes you to a technology company website... here's the correct one http://www.jagware-posingsuits.com/


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

DrChiro - We don't get up to Houston much ourselves, it's just nice it's so close.

I hear ya about being so busy!  We've got two kids and another on the way!  Cory is 16 and mine, Tyler is 9 and is the hubby's, so we wanted one together.

I told him what you said about scott ian from anthrax and he laughed.

I don't think Stacey minds too much


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Stacy if I lived closer I would love to be your photographer!!



aww thanks


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Leslie- thank you so much- Oh great!!! Sooo I need to order my suit soon!!  Kay-thanks for informing me!!!

I do not know what diet to do--I'm stumped on that one. 
I will get my bodyfat done in the next few days

I'm low carbin' right now due to a wedding I'm in on Saturday--and my dress can not be tight on me!!!

Thanks so much


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Nooo I love chitter chatter--


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

oh but this is my fitness comp journal--take it to the other one so I can find all this info all the girls are giving me- thanks!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Leslie - that jagware link takes you to a technology company website... here's the correct one http://www.jagware-posingsuits.com/


Oops

Thanks Butterfly

Stacey- Breathe in ...breathe out...
You have plenty of time. Have fun at the wedding, get your body fat done and then go from there

We are here cheering for you


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

lol at Leslie--THANK You I needed that!!! I'm soooooo nervous & wondering If I really should do this...I know nothing!!!!

I will totally need help with my meal planning!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> lol at Leslie--THANK You I needed that!!! I'm soooooo nervous & wondering If I really should do this...I know nothing!!!!
> 
> I will totally need help with my meal planning!!!


You have nothing to be nervous about. You are going to knock them dead! And like butterfly said, that smile- Hubba hubba!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> lol at Leslie--THANK You I needed that!!! I'm soooooo nervous & wondering If I really should do this...I know nothing!!!!



There is no reason not to do it!  Being nervous goes along with the territory of being a figure/fitness competitor.  Just use the nervous enegry to fire up your workouts.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

Modelling is 10x more nerve wrecking... so this'll be good training


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

AWWW thanks DG!!!! your awesome!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

NT--SEE It is working in that way--soo thats good- I have been soo happy this week- and WANTING to workout extra hard after work--and Tanning--its so much fun. Although some Chocolate would be nice too..haha


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

No kidding Butterfly!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Thinking of doing the DPw8 cutting for her diet


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT--SEE It is working in that way--soo thats good- I have been soo happy this week- and WANTING to workout extra hard after work--and Tanning--its so much fun. Although some * Chocolate *would be nice too..haha



 ... don't say that 9 letter word again for ... ummmm, 18 weeks.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

I really want to buy Leptigen & Lipoderm--but don't have the extra $$$$


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

I've got plenty... got alot at the O.... and since the Leptigen doesn't have a forever shelf life...  I'll send you some


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

OMG BUTTERFLY ARE U SERIOUS????????????????????????????

I would love you forever and ever and ever~! Thats too nice honey!! doesn't John want it??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Thinking of buying the Strawberry Kiwi Nectar protein powder tomorrow-- you guys let me know if anyone has tried it! ThANKS


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

He's so out of sync with all that... he goes to the gym a couple times a week but he's not really watching his diet so it'd be pointless for him to take the Leptigen.

I would rather give it to you then have it go bad sitting in my cabinet.

It's the non-flavored version so you'll have to get something to put it in.  That Crystal Light in lemonade is my fave.  You can get the powder version and mix it with the Leptigen then add water later at work or where ever you are.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

OH WoW Thank you so much Ann!! I really REALLY appreciate it!!!!! I will get Crystal light to mix it with! THANK YOU!!!!
Your Awesome!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2004)

Stacey,

If the two people listed for suits turn out to be too costly, give Bonnie a call.  She makes them at a reseaonable cost.  She has done all my suits for me. Sometimes it is worth the drive up to Dallas for the initital fitting, plus if you go around the time of the Coleman, you could catch that show.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

*Competition List*

*In order to pack for success my competition checklist includes the following items:*

*Makeup that you use *

I always go to the competition with my makeup already done, however, depending on stage lighting you could need more. Lipstick is notorious for coming off so be prepared for touch ups.

*Bikini Bite *

This is a roll-on glue used to attach your suit to your skin in the exact place that you want it. You will not have to worry about your suit moving or creeping up!

* Travel Sewing Kit, Safety Pins, Scissors *

If your costume rips or needs adjustment you???ll be prepared.

*Extra Tapes Of Your Music *

This is very important to have with you. If your tape doesn???t work or is misplaced you have another one. It???s also nice to sit and listen to your music with a Walkman before the contest.

*Hair Spray & Any Hair Accessories *

It???s important that your hair is neat and off your face.

*Nail Polish & Nail Glue *

If a nail breaks, lifts or gets scuffed, you???ll be able to fix it. 

*Tanning Product *

You may need to do some last minute touch ups or even an entire coat depending on the stage lighting. Your coloring is essential for you to be successful -- the darker you are on stage, the better you???ll look! 

*Plastic Gloves *

You don???t want the palms of your hands to turn black due to the tanning cream so wear gloves when applying it. 

*Resistant Workout Bands *

These bands are great to help you pump up and give fullness to your muscles before going on stage. Even though this is a fitness competition you???ll look better with a little muscle pump.

* Skin Lotion *

No oils are allowed in fitness competitions due to safety reasons since you will be performing a routine and a slippery stage would be quite dangerous. I use a moisturizer that helps prevent the drying that the tanning creams cause and a sparkle lotion that gives my skin a nice glow.

*Vaseline *

Put this over your front teeth so that you can keep smiling even if your mouth becomes dry.

*Grippers For Heels *

You don???t want to have to worry about slipping in your new shoes on stage while you???re walking or doing quarter turns. 

*Cover-up For Your Skin *

It???s best to try and hide any blemishes, bruises or tattoos that you have. 

*Hairdryer & Curling Iron *

A hairdryer is always good to have around if something gets wet and needs drying or if an outfit gets stained and has to be washed and then dried. It???s also good for drying the tanning products if another coat was applied. Curling irons are good for adding in some last minute curls since 

*Comfortable Warm Ups *

It???s important to keep your muscles warm while you???re in your physique suits waiting your turn. You want your muscles to be relaxed and warm to prevent injury during your routine. If you???re cold your muscles will be tight and you will have a greater risk for injury. 

*Protective Warm Up Gear *

Use kneepads and wrist wraps for practicing your routine backstage. You don???t want to risk injury or bruising before you perform. 

* Towel *

You may sweat while warming up or practicing your routine so have a towel to dry off. You don???t want to slip during your performance due to sweat you never wiped off. 

* Extra Stones & Material Glue *

If stones fall off any of your outfits you???ll be able to fix them in a jiffy.

*Jewelry *

You are allowed to wear jewelry in the physique rounds but make sure that it is classy and doesn???t take away from your physique. 

* Snacks *

Pack water and foods for energy.

*Back Up Costumes & Suits *

This is nice to have but often not economical. Be extra careful to keep track of your belongings at the contest. If you are flying on a plane carry on your outfits and shoes.

*Camera *

It???s great to get some back-stage memories of your contests. You will always make new friends. Hopefully, you will have someone in the audience with a camera taking pictures of you on stage. Pictures enable you to look back at a later date and critique yourself so that you can make changes for your next contest.

* Business Cards or Photographs *

Someone at the show may be interested in hiring you for a modeling job or endorsement so be prepared!

*Last, But Not Least, Extra Shoe Laces In Case One Of Them Breaks! *  ****If you're doing Fitness and Figure*****

Preparation and organization are the keys to success with anything you do in life. So make your list and check it twice. If you are prepared for anything to happen, then everything will go smoothly on contest day and you???ll have no worries.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

Great post there Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks sweetie.....

I'm sure it'll come in handy dandy....


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OH WoW Thank you so much Ann!! I really REALLY appreciate it!!!!! I will get Crystal light to mix it with! THANK YOU!!!!
> Your Awesome!


You don't need crystal light anymore.  If you recently purchased Leptigen it now comes Fruit Punch Flavored.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You don't need crystal light anymore.  If you recently purchased Leptigen it now comes Fruit Punch Flavored.


This is the original non-flavored stuff.  Do you know what the shelf life is for Leptigen?


----------



## axk (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't know if you use any of these products, but Bulk Nutrition is offering a Muscle & Fitness promotion on supplements:

www.bulknutrition.com/?page=mfcoupon


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 15, 2004)

The fruit flavored Leptigen is much better. I used to mix the prototype with flavored water because the taste wasn't that great. With the new formula, I just use water.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

Babs--thanks soooo much!!!!!!!! Your the best-- I really really appreciate that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by axk *_
> I don't know if you use any of these products, but Bulk Nutrition is offering a Muscle & Fitness promotion on supplements:
> 
> www.bulknutrition.com/?page=mfcoupon



THANKS!! I will check it out--
I'm on a skin tight budget right now--soo buying the suits will kick me in the bootie--but oh well!


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 15, 2004)

Bonnie...the woman that JLB suggested is excellent.....great person...very talented...great custom suits....and crazy low prices compared to everyone else.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babs--thanks soooo much!!!!!!!! Your the best-- I really really appreciate that!!!!!!!!!




You're welcome darlin.

I've been in your shoes.  Trust me, I  know exactly what you're going through.

Let me know if you have any questions.  

FYI  --  I love jana tana pro tan....it's awsome stuff.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 15, 2004)

OMG, I can't believe this journal is 4 pages already  
I won't whore, just wanted to say HI and that I'm so excited about this  Have a great day


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

I KNOW JENNY!! There is a lot of info in here--I'm trying to get rid of the chitter chatter..soo I can FIND all my info all the girls are helping me with. When My comp gets closer I will start another one- and no chatting in it


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Bonnie...the woman that JLB suggested is excellent.....great person...very talented...great custom suits....and crazy low prices compared to everyone else.



I will definaltey check her out!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks babs!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

Stacey..im almost scared to post lol!
I am also saying hi and just wondering if you've ever read this article... http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/gideons12.htm

its different.. ive never tried it. but its worth a thought! good luck with everything


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

ohhh don't be scared to post!! 

thanks girl!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey- I won't crowd your journal, I just wanted to know if you had a website set up.  I know you are interested in modeling and a girl I met on another board got her start after she posted her pics. and comp pics. on her website and someone saw them.  You could also try sending in your diet/workout routine and before and after photos into Muscle and Fitness Hers because they often feature articles like that and it's another way to get noticed!! Just a suggestion- Good Luck (not that you need it!!!)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay now I feel really bad about saying no chitter chatter in here--what was I thinking-- I LOVE LOVE LOVE To chat!! BRING IT ON PEOPLE!!!!!!! ( I will start a 16 week or 12 week out journal when the time comes)    :bounce:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Stace.....I posted all of my stuff for today.  Go check out my work out for this morning.

How are you honey?   Are you feeling okay?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey honey! Yes I feel good-- Just busy at work!  I'm off tomorrow--sooo trying to get everything done!

I'll go read your journal


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

Meals today:

6:20am-- 2 bites of sugarfree low carb bread and gave the rest to my dog... 10 peanuts

8:45am-- 30grams protein pwd. w/ 3 fish oil

12:45pm-  30grams protein pwd. w/ 2 fish oil, 
salad-- 2 cups of lettuce, 3 tbsp eggwhites, green peppers, red peppers, 3 slices of cucumber, one tbsp honey mustard,  2 strawberries, one bitesize pineapple.

Sooo full (For an hour and a half)

3:45- (about to have) 25 grams protein pwd w/ water, 2 fish oil

Can u tell I haven't cooked. 


(OHHH And My dinner last night was protein pancakes- yum-- 1/4cup of oatmeal mixed with 6 eggwhites & one yolk, and 2 tbsp sugarfree syrup)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

No workout last night-- we had a party after work for a girl here who got married-- I went and tanned (by my office) then met them there at 5:30pm--- stayed till 7pm (they stayed till 9:30pm)... everyone ordered appetizers like onion rings, etc... all bad. 
I SAT there like a good girl and drank my water!  SO PROUD. The plates were Right in front of me too- 

Left there & Ran to the grocery store by my office to get A1 sauce b/c I was cooking steak for my hubby. Got home an hour later (I live about 35 miles from my work)--
Cooked steak for Matt then put in the oven to bake slowly for 3 hrs...then it was 8pm-- made my protein pancakes--finally! 

Didn't workout-- but My legs ARE SOOO SORE

I am doing biceps/triceps/ abs tonight & Cardio


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

Well I'm off work tomorrow SO I will not be on here at all.

I hope you all have a great and safe weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay-- Back to work after having Friday off--- soo nice. My friends wedding went pretty good... I will post pics tomorrow that my brother took on his Digital. 

Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

Todays meals (upping carbs to prepare for my major cutting)

1/19/04 Monday 

8:30am- Meal One-
  half a low carb wheat bagel!!! they had them at Kroger yesterday and I HAD to try it! 
  zone bar

11:00am snacked on 10 red grapes, 3 fishoil

1:15pm~ Lunch~  2 (small) chicken fajita tacos w/ lettuce & salsa. 
The tortillas were VERY small--but yummy!! The only place where I will eat 2 at!!  and half cup of mexican rice
Diet cherry coke


Dinner will be:  4 oz. of ground turkey meat- no fat!!  No carbs
1 cup green beans
1 tbsp pb


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Todays meals (upping carbs to prepare for my major cutting)
> 
> 1/19/04 Monday
> ...



hmmm where they any good? We sell baking mixes for those low carb breads and stuff at work.. wondering if ppl actually liked them.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

it was okay-- Nothing I would get hooked on!! ya know?! And I LOVE bagels. I would rather have HALF of the good one.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 19, 2004)

You stuck working today too, huh?

I'm so freakin bored!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

Stacey, sorry I'm on so late and you're not.  But I've been meaning to ask you what you thought of that Kroger Salad Bar?   I really like  it when I'm in a pinch for some food that's pretty healthy.   You can always count on a salad, ya know?

Awwww, your bgels sound good.  I wish I could have one.

When do you start cutting?  Have you done anything for the comp yet?  Like, do you have to get an application or anything like that?   I no ABSOLUTELY NADDA about the procedures and stuff!!!

I'm living vicariously through you, you know!!

Gotta get some sleep now.  I have my cardio day tomorrow!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Stace, good morning!!! 

How are you today?  I'm good, early, but good.  I got up earlier than usual, got in to the gym earlier than usual, got to work earlier than usual.......you know, yadda, yadda, yadda.

Maybe I'll get to leave early today --   Yeah, like that's gonna happen.

Anywho -- I hope you had a good night.  I'm tired.  Almost didn't get up to go to the gym this morning.   Did you go to the gym last night?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You stuck working today too, huh?
> 
> I'm so freakin bored!!!



Yep-- I was SO bored here yesterday too! Sucked! 
How are you honey?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Heya FG~ Sorry I missed ya last night  I don't have a computer at home.
I LOVE Kroger's salad bar-- it was awesome. 

I had another Bagel this morning- blueberry!!  I'm suppose to be carbing up--per Dvlmn & leslie! 

I think I will start cutting next week--and the workouts begin hardcore!  Nope, I haven't done anything yet-- you don't have to apply for the comp until April I think!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Heya FG-- I'm proud of you for going to the gym this morning--getting out of your warm bed...brrrr

I did have a good night last night--my hubby was home with me --he had a seminar yesterday and got off at 5pm (usually he works till 10pm at night)... sooo we watched a movie and layed on the couch together..  I Had bad cramps (aunt flo)!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

Don't you have to start getting your outfits fitted?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Nt... 

Yes-- I heard you need to when its 2 months before. I know what I want--just need to figure out HOW I'm going to pay for it!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

morning Stacey.  What does an outfit go for?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

I paid $580 for mine.


Also Stacey, if you go to the Expo, you can suits there dirt cheap!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> How are you honey?


I feel a little run down, haven't been sleeping well and it's catching up with me 

I'm going to see if I can't get John to run to the post office and mail that stuff to you today.  You'll want it for your cut.

It's way too cold outside!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

April & Stacey

January 17, 2004-- my best friend, April & I

Her wedding day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

I hear ya, it's cold here too.   I think when I left earlier to go to my boss' house, my therm in my car said it was 37 degrees......brrrrrr

Is it going to snow or not??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Ann-- It can wait until tomorrow though!! 

Sorry you feel run down today sweetie!!! I hate it when I can't sleep good!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow ... that's quite a bit.  I don't even think my entire wardrode cost that much.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2004)

Snow?  What's that


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

My Friends wedding- Jan. 17th--
the old fart I had to walk down the aile with-- lol


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Babs-- I cannot Afford paying that!! NO WAY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Stacey & Matt-- January 17, 2004


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

My Mom & Matt


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

I know, it's expensive.  She does a great job and most of the Pro Figure athletes go to her.  Which is probably why she's that expensive to begin with.

At the Arnold, you can get a 2-piece for $50 and a 1-piece from $100 to $250.  

When you purchase your suits, be sure they're posing suit and not the kind that straps across the mid section of your back.  The tops must attach to the bottoms.

If you're on a tight budget...the next person I would recommend is:  Cherry Bombs.  Cherri is very nice and will work with you and your figure.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Babs soo much for the tips!!! I have been looking at posing suits online!  

Yep-- sucks But I'm on a tight budget--and I have No charge card!!! Don't know how I will do this!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

The guy my friend married, Jeff.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Stacey at the wedding- Jan 17


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Stacey @ April's wedding--January 17th


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

yuck--my face is all messed up in that pic---LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

YOU ARE SO GORGEOUS


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

April & Stacey--Jan 17


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks FG!!!  YOUR SOOO SWEET!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Stacey!

The lady that does my suits are dirt cheap....usually $125 or less, all custom fit to fit only you.  She's a doll to work with, but can talk your ears off.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

I absolutely love your hair......more pics, more pics, more pics


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

My Mom & Me--


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

THANKS FG--did  you see the ones above-- of Matt & Me-- Scroll up.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

My Mom did my hair!!  She did great!!!! & Saved me $80


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

THANKS JLB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hey Stacey!
> 
> The lady that does my suits are dirt cheap....usually $125 or less, all custom fit to fit only you.  She's a doll to work with, but can talk your ears off.




is that for both 1 and two piece together, or seperate?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

April & Her daddy!!


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

OMG Stacey!!!    Gorgeous!  Absolutely stunning-gorgeous!

Great pics!!

 BTW!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

Seperate usually.   Just bepends on how many stones you add etc.  Plus her stones are not glued on the suits, she hand sets everything.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

Stacey...Your pics are great!  You have a wonderful smile.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OMG Stacey!!!    Gorgeous!  Absolutely stunning-gorgeous!
> 
> Great pics!!
> ...




HEY DAVID!!!  How are you??

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks JLB!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Seperate usually.   Just bepends on how many stones you add etc.  Plus her stones are not glued on the suits, she hand sets everything.




that's a fantastic deal!


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY DAVID!!!  How are you??
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!




Not too bad!  I had a few more worries about close ones in my life but she's OK, after all!

I started a new journal!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

glad things are going to be better for you David-- I will go check out your new journal!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Meals today:

Meal One:
3/4 blueberry bagel 
4 eggwhites, 8 peanuts

Meal two:
30grams of protein pwd.
7 red grapes
(forgot my fish oil at home)
10 whole wheat crackers 

Meal three:
25g. protein pwd w/ water
8 peanuts

Meal four:
5oz. ground turkey breast (w/ 1 tbsp tomato sauce)
1 cup green beans
1 cup lettuce
1 green apple


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow Stace, you look absolutely amazing!!  Wow, you are such a beautie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

Stacey, when are you posting more progress pics?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks SOO Much Jenny!!! 
Your a total BABE yourself


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Heya FG-- Well either I will have Matt take them this week with my camera-- and get them put on a disc-- OR I will have my brother take them this weekend with his digital. I WILL have them up Next Monday FOR SURE!! However I do it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh cool, can't wait.  I'm probably going to be taking some this weekend too.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Awesome!!

Man I have HORRRRRIBLE CRAMPS! I can't wait to leave in 5 minutes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Okay last night I had reallllllllllly Bad cramps -- I literally layed on the couch from 6:30pm to 10pm (watching movies w/ my doggie)
Ate too much Junk also.

Feel better today though. 

Tonight after work I'm going to my Good friends house to visit with her and her baby & Gossip-- can't wait!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

aww glad that your feeling much better today Stace! 
Have a great day and enjoy the visit tonite


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks SO Much Atherjen!! 
I can't wait. Her baby is almost 3 months now. I haven't seen her in over a month!! 
(but I talk everyday to my friend)

So it will be a great visit.

~~Come Saturday my workouts will begin hardcore! 

~~Eating COMPETITION CLEAN Begins Sunday!!!! 

Right now I'm enjoying myself!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

~~For My Own Info-- since Doctor gets mad I don't keep that good of track.

Aunt Flo came on Sunday Jan. 18th-- and now
Its the 21st...yesterday It was pretty much gone..
What the hell.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Meals today:

Meal one: 1/2cup oatmeal, 5 red grapes, 1 scoop protein pwd.
one tbsp pb,  8 oz. cran-grape DIET drink

Meal two: 1 cup green beans, 1 cup darkgreen lettuce, half a green pepper, 5 oz. baked chicken, 2 fishoil

Meal three: 1 cup dark green lettuce, 1 medium apple, 2 scoops protein pwd.

Meal four:  5oz. ground turkey (w/ a little tomato sauce)
                  1 cup green beans, 15 peanuts, one slice low carb/zero sugar whole wheat bread--yum

Meal five:  Sugar free chocolate pudding
                   one scoop protein pwd.

Unmentionables:  SOOO FAR NONE TODAY!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2004)

Pics are gorgeous Stacey!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Unmentionables:  SOOO FAR NONE TODAY!!!!



 way to go! thats what I like to hear!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 21, 2004)

Stacey..should I eat them for you?   I think we are having bday cake and icecream.  I'll eat your share if you twist my arm!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Mmnnnn... Cake and ice cream!  Can I join you both??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)

Stacey - We were checking our Leptigen supply and it turns out we've got like 3 no-flavored and 2 fruit punch flavored... so which kind do you want?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Pics are gorgeous Stacey!!




THANKS!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> way to go! thats what I like to hear!




THANKS SO MUCH GIRL~~ AND STILL NONE!! (and its 1:40pm) yeah me!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey..should I eat them for you?   I think we are having bday cake and icecream.  I'll eat your share if you twist my arm!




Yep your gonna have to honey-- I'm on a roll!!  lol

I'm twisting your arm!! haha! 

SOUNDS Soooo Yummy!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Stacey - We were checking our Leptigen supply and it turns out we've got like 3 no-flavored and 2 fruit punch flavored... so which kind do you want?




Girl -- I have no clue-- what do you think???  I'm as picky as you are--so remember that.. 

Thanks sooo much for sending it to me-- are YOU SURE Fade doesn't want it?? Hes on a roll!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Girl -- I have no clue-- what do you think???  I'm as picky as you are--so remember that..
> 
> Thanks sooo much for sending it to me-- are YOU SURE Fade doesn't want it?? Hes on a roll!



I've had both and would chose the fruit punch flavored if'n it was me.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)

He says he'd prefer to keep the non-flavored one cause he's got all these other sups he mixes together and some are already flavored.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh and thanks for the nice comment you made at the pregnancy forum   It was really nice to see you there


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 21, 2004)

Stacey...You enjoyed the cake!   It was a white cake with white buttercream frosting...rocky road icecream.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> He says he'd prefer to keep the non-flavored one cause he's got all these other sups he mixes together and some are already flavored.



SOUNDS GREAT TO ME---THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh and thanks for the nice comment you made at the pregnancy forum   It was really nice to see you there



Anytime You do Know a TON!! I like that site--but wish we had something on here.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Butterfly--did you see my pictures on the page 5 and 6??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey...You enjoyed the cake!   It was a white cake with white buttercream frosting...rocky road icecream.



OMG! That sounds great!! I'm SURE I enjoyed it--hahaha!! Where did you get it from!!??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Butterfly--did you see my pictures on the page 5 and 6??


Yes!  You look georgeous!!!  John and I where talking about them last night and we agree... you are way to pretty for Matt


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

LoL-- hmmm lots of people say that--lol 

Thanks sooo much!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 21, 2004)

I think the cake was from HEB.  LOL  We have left over if you plan to stop by tomorrow, I will hide a sm slice!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

girl don't tempt me!!!!!!!! lol!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

LOL...Ok, I won't tempt anymore.  I think someone took the rest of it home. (It was not me!)   I'm being good today!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey ladies!  Good morning to you both!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh before I forget.  Stacey, did you ever get that song I sent you via email??


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 22, 2004)

Jodie.....did you eat all the cake....don't lie!
(it was pretty damn good...but it wasn't as good as your yellow cake with chocolate frosting!)

call me after the Dr's appt!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> LOL...Ok, I won't tempt anymore.  I think someone took the rest of it home. (It was not me!)   I'm being good today!



LOL!! I'm glad you won't be tempted today! Now behave yourself little lady!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

David--  NO  I didn't get it--  

Good Morning!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 22, 2004)

Good morning sweetie 

How are you today? I replied to you in my journal - I can't wait to hear your decision - either way is good


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

Morning


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Morning butterfly!  How are you today? How are you feeling??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Morning Hikerchick!!  How are you?? 
Well yes I do realllllly have the "baby bug" right now---- trying to convice matt into letting me get this silky terrier/yorkie dog at the countrypaws rescue place.. haha. 

I have the competition bug too...??!!! LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Stacey...have you looked at divaexchange.com?   I noticed last night that they have suits listed for sale.  Also if you go over to Muscle Mayhem, some of the girls have suit for sale as well.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Last night I spent 3 hours with My best friend, Stephanie and her 3 month old baby girl--SHES SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! Made me really want one--and Stephanie is teaching me soooo much about babies-and being a mommy! I'm learning a lot. She keeps telling me I'm ready


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

THANKS JLB!!! I don't know how I'm going to afford the comp!!!!???!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

But If I can't afford the comp--then shouldn't I have NO business having a baby!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Babies are cute when they are little.  My "baby" will be 18 next month.  augh! Guess he is about to embark on that adventure called life soon.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Stacey...the way to afford the comp is to start getting things early, shop online for things like bikini bite, protan, etc.   Lots of times you can find them on sale.  The bikini bite will last awhile, protan is usually good for at least two shows depending on how many coats you'll need to apply.  I find the most costly thing to be buying food and supplements.  Supplements can be purchased at better prices online than in the stores.  
worst case....we'll pool money, beg and borrow to get you in this show!  And if I am not able to do this one, you can use my suits, etc if ya have too.  I have six total, 3 two's and 3 one's, plus 2 pair of size 7 shoes.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

LoL--wow 18!! You do not look like you have an 18 year old!!! Awesome!

See thats what I was thinking--how cute they are now--but I really want one.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

JLB-- YOU ARE SO AWESOME & SWEET!!! Thank you soooo much for offering me that. Thats what I was thinking--stocking up now---and buy a little with each paycheck. I may be able to get my boss to buy my suits. Food cost I'm not worried about-- I spend a lot there anyway-- 
Its just the suits!! LoL---If I can get my boss to sponsor me-- I will be FINE! 

Thanks so much. And I wouldn't want IM to pay for my stuff-- I want to do it!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have another thought....Buy plain suits and put the stones on yourself. There is this place here in Houston, Lonnie's Dance Appareal.  They sell the dresses that you see in ballroom dancing.  He can order rhinestones for pretty cheap.  Actually the cheapest I have been able to find.  I got a gross(144) of crystal swarski's (sp) flatbacks in 30ss, with the settings for $27.  These do not glue on the suit, so they will not pop off to easy.  You can then make your own design with the stones on the suit that you select.  They carry all kinds of colors and the shipping to get them in is pretty quick.

Bodybuilding.com usually has a good price on protan and bikini bite.  You shoud be able to get both of those for less than $25. 

Oh my gawd....my head is a vast wasteland of useless competetion info.  LOL  too much research when I was looking.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

wow thanks soooo much!!!! I like picking in your head-- it is full of great information!!!! Your toooo sweet to me, you know that right?? But I really appreciate it!!! THATS a great idea!!!!!! I will definaltey check out that Lonnie's place! I can't hot glue the beads on the suit?? So sew them on? Thats when my mom comes in handy

I will definaltey check out bodybuilding.con

Girl you rock!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babies are cute when they are little.  My "baby" will be 18 next month.  augh! Guess he is about to embark on that adventure called life soon.  LOL



my gosh woman!!! you look extraordinary for having an 18yrd old. heck Im 19 and my parents look no wheres near as great as you!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure those beads can be sewn on... go mom!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

I know-- I just called my mom and told her!!  She said she could do it!  Yeah!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Your very welcome Stacey.  And thank you Jen!   Yes, I have an soon to be 18 yr old.  He has a goal to be a top photojournalist.  He's actaully pretty good too!

Stacey..you can pick my brain anytime, saves Craig from having to listen to my rambling.  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm excited about getting to meet you JLB!  I hope you get to compete too then I'll have double the fun cheering you guys on


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> my gosh woman!!! you look extraordinary for having an 18yrd old. heck Im 19 and my parents look no wheres near as great as you!



I think the majority of parents fall into that category.  I'm hoping to be the minority


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

Me too, NT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

JLB-- Thanks-- I know I will be picking it a lot!! 

I'm with Butterfly-- I can't wait to meet you.

Butterfly-- Its weird-- I feel like you and I have already met in person even though we haven't. Your just such a great friend...

Jlb-- I know your becoming a really great friend to me too.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh and Butterfly-- you look VERY young too!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

Thx... we'll see how well I look after this baby


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Butterfly-- Its weird-- I feel like you and I have already met in person even though we haven't. Your just such a great friend...


I feel the same way


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ann..You will look fine after this baby!   

You guys are are awesome as well!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I feel the same way




aww thanks honey!!! 

And you WILL look great after you have your baby!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Man I am SICK!!

yesterday I was getting a sore throat-- well this morning I woke up and it feels like its on fire--it has hurt allll day!!!   SUCKS-- And my sinuses are all messed up-- I feel like I'm getting the Flu-- very weak! 
SUCKS
My head hurts too==plus its all stopped up

Okay had to vent!! I can't wait to leave work and crawl in my bed!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

Cory is sick too!  He got sent home from school yesterday with a fever 

Get some rest!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

aww man really!! Poor guy!!

I wish I was still in school so I could get sent home- they don't care at work--lol


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Man being sick sucks.  Load up on the C and zinc.

Stacey...if you need to borrow anything for that show, please let me know!  I won't be doing the one in May.   More like one in July/August for me.  Dr. said torn cartlidge, microscopic surgery on the 29th, then 6 weeks of no leg stuff.  I won't be able to start training legs again until March 11th or so.

I will come yell for you from the crowd! And I am looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

OKAY I WILL!!!  Thanks! I have zinc at home. 

Honey, I Just read that in your journal and I'm soooo sorrrrrry!! I really was praying for you and hoping you wouldn't need surgery!! This sucks!! How are you holding up?? I'm Very Sorry- And thanks for the offer! 

Take care of yourself sweetie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm fine with it, just glad it wasn't anything worse than what it is.  Its an in and out thing, so it won't take long for them to stitch it, plus doing it over a long weekend.  I'll be back to hel..umm, work on Tuesday.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Meals for today:  1/22/04

9:00am
Meal one:  1 scoop protein pwd,  1/2cup oats, 1 tbsp pb

11am (snack)
1/2 slice of low carb ww bread (cody had the other half when I packed my lunch bag) one slice has 7carbs-- I probably had 3g.

8 red grapes

Lunch: 1:25pm
25g protein pwd.
salad from Kroger-- which had 2 cups dark green lettuce, 4 slices of cucumber, 4 slices of green pepper, one slice red pepper, half a tomato, 3 tbsp eggwhites, 
one mini bite of pineapple, 3 slices of strawberries

Dinner: 6:30pm
Will be-- 4 oz. ground turkey meat, 1 cup green beans, handful of peanuts

Snack: 9pm (if not sleeping)
protein pancake- (4 eggwhites, 1/3c oats)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

LoL--- Yep this place is close to hell too- haha

I'm still sorry honey-- ANY Surgery sucks. When I get my cyst/endometreiosis removed (2 times already, next surgery coming up) that surgery sucks-- and its a Day surgery. But I'm still completly knocked out.

Will you be?
Thats fun- kidding-- always scares me--even though My granny was an Ansteisologist~ still scary!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2004)

oooooh, Stacey, I'm sorry you are sick honey.  I hope you get to feeling better.  REally soon

JLB, I'm sorry you're having surgery.  Surgery really sucks baby, I know....but it is for the best.  Send me your address (you can PM if you want), I'd like to send you a card.

Be back later, gotta get to the boss' house!!
Fit


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

Stacey..are you feeling better today?   

Fit..will do.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Fitgirl!! 

Hey Jlb~ Nope I feel worse today  But thanks for asking... I don't know how I'm going to make it all day.  
I took my Zinc, and tylenol flu-- need more Vitamin C!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

I did manage to get in a 20 minute powerwalk around our lakes yesterday Right after work with my dog!  Then we crashed on the couch.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

Maybe you should try to get into see the doc today, you might need an antibiotic.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks honey-- I'm gonna try!


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2004)

Rest honey. If you are sick then you will get better much quicker! I always chew my vit c, the orange flavor. Its like candy!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

cool-- I'm about to run to the store to get some Vitamin C

Thanks Jill-- I know I plan on resting tonight--and I plan on leaving work early!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Stacey;;;;;;;;;; CHECK THIS OUT!!!

www.fitnessconnectiononline.com


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2004)

Stacey, are you working all day sweetie?  Why don't you go home early?  You really need to get some rest!!!   Tell them it's Dr. Tammy's orders....


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey Stacey;;;;;;;;;; CHECK THIS OUT!!!
> 
> www.fitnessconnectiononline.com




OH WOW!!! AWESOME GIRL!! I can't wait to go through all of it!!! Thanks So Much!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stacey, are you working all day sweetie?  Why don't you go home early?  You really need to get some rest!!!   Tell them it's Dr. Tammy's orders....



Hey! Well-- I'm gonna TRY and leave around 3pm-- We will see how that goes! I have work that I HAVE to do!! 

Hehe-- I'll tell them YOU said so


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like you need to curl up on the coach with the doggie or your sweetie (which ever one you prefer better.  )  rest the weekend, don't do anything that tires ya out.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

Did you hear from John yet?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey yes-- but I'm leaving work in 15 minutes because I feel worse and worse as the day goes on--going to the Dr. And going to bed!!! I wish I could. Let me know how much it costs and I will reinverse you-- I meant to tell you that the other day!  OR We can use my works fedex number--haha--  Seriously!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I'm glad you are going to the doc!  We'll worry about getting that to you later.  I'll probably go ahead and mail it tomorrow.

Get some rest!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Sounds like you need to curl up on the coach with the doggie or your sweetie (which ever one you prefer better.  )  rest the weekend, don't do anything that tires ya out.



I prefer my doggie    haha!!! My hubby works nights---soo he won't be home till 10:45pm. My doggie & I will sleep & watch movies!!  I will definatley rest!! I plan on hitting workouts hard on monday!!! 

I'm leaving in 15-20 min.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

Hope it all goes over well hun! Get PLENTY of needed rest and cuddling with your pup! 
Im sending you virtual hugs! *hug*


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks honey!!! Usually I get my drugs from Matt's mom (shes head nurse/ headmanager of neonatal?SP?)-- sooo this is the first time I have been to that doc in a long time!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks atherjen!!!!  
your sooo sweet!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

I wonder if dogs can get sick from humans??

Cause Cody has been sneezing a lot-- and I have too-- and hes been giving me kisses!??!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm not sure if they can or not.  That's a good question.
Gooooooooooooo homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.   LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Hehe---Jlb-- I sure did get out of here on Friday--left at 3pm--got home at 3:35 and went straight to bed till 7pm-- then layed on the couch watching tv drifting in and out of sleep. 

Saturday I went to the doctor, I have a bad sinus infection, and strep throat.. not severe though he said-- So we caught it early. 

Saturday & sunday I had a bad stomach ache-- real strange-- plus bad coughing..
I rested a lot this weekend!!!

Still have a little sinus infection-thats feeling better though...I just have a really bad cough! 

Don't know If I'm doing the comp now-- its up in the air. I decided not to ask my boss for money for it--since I want to Quit--and hopefully I will not be working here in 2 months. Also-- I was thinking on Friday night that I could use our Tax money we get back for my outfits, entry fee, etc... Well Matt & I found out yesterday we won't be getting  much back-- probably $1800 and We are paying off a bill with that. SOoOOOO I have no clue-- 
I am still going to train/ diet like I'm doing because YOU NEVER know what Might come up   Also I am still planning on doing a Photoshoot in May Or earlier if possible. 

SOOO thats whats up with me.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

How much is it to go into a comp?  I thought the big cost was the suit and JB gave you cheaper alternatives.  

Wouldn't a photoshoot be expensive?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

Stacey, what about a sponsor for the comp?  I'm sure you could get one of those.  What about a fund-raiser too?  Sometimes, those are very beneficial.

We'll work something out honey.  Let's talk!   What about a paying comp here -- online?  Or maybe we can talk everyone into giving to the Stacey's Competition Fund????


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Heya Nt-- I'm not sure what the entry fee is--maybe $50 or $75, then the shoes, and outfits. Yes she did give me a cheaper alternate----but I can't even afford that.    We are getting by by the skin of our teeth.

I don't know how much photoshoots are-- I was thinking $100- to 150--but see I won't need to come up with that  money till May.
If it cost a lot then I can't do that either. 

We also started a baby fund-- since we know thats going to cost us a lot-- and I would like to get pregnant this year.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Seriously-- I do not take money from other people--not even my mom-- If I want something I Am going to pay for it!! 
But thanks girl!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

oh ... that's too bad.  I hope everything works out for you guys.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

I hope I didn't offend you honey.  THat wasn't my intention at all.  I have great respect for you, trying to do everything yourself.  And trust me, it's commendable to work for what you have.  I work for everything I have too.   

I do not think, however, that there is shame in letting your friends help you out, it's not like we're trying to pay your bills for you.  You know it's said that God helps those whom help themselves.  I would totally be willing to be a sponsor.  Hell girl, when I get ready to do a comp, I am totally advertising for a sponsor or two......


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks-- I'm praying for the LOTTERY-- 
Ever since My paycut its been tightttttt-- I thought about getting a night job so I could really afford the comp--but then I wouldn't have time to train!!! 

But don't worry--still searching for a way to do it-- and I did start my Clean comp diet today


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Fitgirl~ Honey NO NO NO!! You did not offend me at all sweetie!!!!!!!!! I know theres nothing wrong with asking for help from my friends.. And I love all you guys for wanting to help me out. I am so hard headed though- and just can't take money from others. I'm very very independent and I don't even ask Matt for money when my account is low-- I know weird.  Its just me.

Thanks honey sooo much


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Hang in there Stace. I feel for you, Im in the same situation.. and HATE to take any money from anyone, even my mothers small offerings. 
You have my best wishes and prayers sweetie. I hope the situation improves and you're able to go through with your goals. Life tends to throw curveballs at us sometimes but we can most certainly try to beat them!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks atherjen for understanding!!!!  I know this is a big curveball for me-- I really want to do the comp-- 
After talking to Matt yesterday about money, etc.. it all became clear to me. 
However, I'm not giving up--you never know!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hang in there sista'.  If Kim Chizevsky can go from hardcore heavyweight bodybuilder to lean and mean fitness chic, you can do it too.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

lOl! THANKS GIRLIE!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

Stacey..things always have a way of working out.  If you need too, you can use all my stuff in my comp. bag.  I have two pair of shoes (size 7) 3 two piece suits, 3 one piece suits, bikini bite, etc.  I can hand wash the suits so they will be almost brand new!  They only been worn maybe once each.  I can also see if Bonnie has made an extra suits, I sold one for her at a show for $85. Real close to my purple two piece, but a pretty light blue.
Only thing I order each time is protan.  It seems to turn green when it sits too long!  Oh my..wouldn't that be funny to walk on stage looking green like the hulk teetering in 5 in stripper pumps.!  LAMO 

The entry fee is usually $50, then the NPC card is $60....so, that is all you would need.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like you're still a comp go Stacey!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

IDEA..................Why can't we sponsor you????  You know the girls and guys from IM?   We could set up a Paypal account for it and deposit what might be needed that way?

Then....it isn't asking for help, its us helping because we see it as something good.
He took this one.  http://thehoustonimage.com/Jodie/j06.jpg
Oh...Contact Tim Harris about a photoshoot!  He would be free!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

THat is exactly what I was getting at J.

I think that's an awesome IDEA!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 26, 2004)

Remember when w8lifter was going to do her first comp and a bunch of peeps pitched in to help pay for her suit!!!

We want to do that kind of thing for our friends we love so much!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

Stacey, I will do whatever I can to help, you can count on it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

Count me in too.........of course!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey..things always have a way of working out.  If you need too, you can use all my stuff in my comp. bag.  I have two pair of shoes (size 7) 3 two piece suits, 3 one piece suits, bikini bite, etc.  I can hand wash the suits so they will be almost brand new!  They only been worn maybe once each.  I can also see if Bonnie has made an extra suits, I sold one for her at a show for $85. Real close to my purple two piece, but a pretty light blue.
> Only thing I order each time is protan.  It seems to turn green when it sits too long!  Oh my..wouldn't that be funny to walk on stage looking green like the hulk teetering in 5 in stripper pumps.!  LAMO
> 
> The entry fee is usually $50, then the NPC card is $60....so, that is all you would need.




OMG!!  You are the sweetest ever-- Your making me cry. Are you serious??? You really would let me where your things?? What if they don't fit-- I would not want to get them altered. Now shoes I would have to buy-- I am a size 8 1/2

Girl thanks so much-- your toooo KIND! Let me think about it though, kay!!!!  THanks!!!!! 

oh do I need the NPC card also to compete??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

WOW WOW WOW    You guys are SOOOO AWESOME!!!!!

Thank you all!!!!
Butterfly-- I do remember when they did that for w8 lifter--but she was such a big part of this board, ya know??!! And I would feel horrible if I didn't do good at the show!!! 

Hikerchick, Fitgirl 
You all really are my Friends--thank you SO Much from the bottom of my heart!!!!!!!!!

I don't know though-- Let me think--


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

WoW A free photoshoot?? Really!! That kicksass!!!!!!!  Thanks JLB! Then I would just have to buy my photos and send them out to places...

guys I may do this route instead!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

sorry Mrs. Texan hottie ... you're previous 'not enough money' issue has been addressed, what else do you have?   

A pair of shoes and $50 entrance fee between now and May should be doable ... you just finished taking a cruise


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

NT-- My cruise cost me a total of $232-- out of my savings acct..and now I have $0

My Boss paid for me to swim with the dolphins-- and my mom & Matt gave me spending money..

LoL
Thanks honey-- I'm not coming up with excuse I promise!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT-- My cruise cost me a total of $232-- out of my savings acct..and now I have $0
> 
> My Boss paid for me to swim with the dolphins-- and my mom & Matt gave me spending money..
> ...



Wow ... 232 for a cruise?   Where was my invite.  

I'm just giving you a hard time Mrs.soon-to-be-fitness-competitor-hottie   I realize you're struggling financially.  It would just be a shame to see you not realize a goal of yours when there are so many willing to help you reach it.  It would be a shame to think 'what if'.  Keep thinking positive thoughts and things may turn around for you.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

Stacey...he gives you a disc of the shoot, you can have the images printed at Eckerd's etc.....

I'm pretty sure the suits would fit.  I wore them at 115, the last set of suits I got had to be a lil bigger.  I had put on 5 lbs of muscle from when I had the first ones done.  Right now I would be lucky if I could fit one leg in the two piece bottoms.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks NT!   Sorry If I took it the wrong way--- I really am thinking about taking you guys up on the offer--seriously!!! I really appreciate it. It is a dream of mine to be a fitness model--not a competitor--but I relize I have to do the comp to get where I want to be, ya know.

Yep Our cruise was on sale-- $199
Crazy huh!!!!! Thats the only reason I went  (and the only reason the hubby let me)


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh...I posted two pics of one set over on my thingie.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey...he gives you a disc of the shoot, you can have the images printed at Eckerd's etc.....
> 
> I'm pretty sure the suits would fit.  I wore them at 115, the last set of suits I got had to be a lil bigger.  I had put on 5 lbs of muscle from when I had the first ones done.  Right now I would be lucky if I could fit one leg in the two piece bottoms.




Thanks So Much!!! I wonder if the tops would fit me? I have breast implants?? (Where a full C)

girl I have no clue how I can get my legs to look like yours did in those pics--especially without a real gym??!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

I saw them  They are Beautiful---and You look amazing!!!!! What kinda of dieting did you do??? Help!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh and your abs--- WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

LOL, abs are easy for me, its the legs that I have hell with.  
I follow a low carb, low fat, higher protein diet. But keep in mind, I gain 20lbs in the off season, so I do cardio twice per day to get my body fat down when doing a show for as much as 16 weeks.  (dang donuts and cake)


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

ummm ... ditto on the 'Wow abs' comment


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

WoW really-- and I have been following a high fat diet/low carb---
wonder if I should do cardio twice a day?? My legs are HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have no shape in them at all!!

So Low fat--as in about how much??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

I wanted to tell you guys thank you so much for offering to help me.. and it really means the world to me that you would do that for me-- from the bottom of My heart- I appreciate it!!!!
I just can't take the money though-- I'm sorry. BUT TRULY- Thank you SO much!!!
You guys are all great.

I still want to hook up with JLB and check out her suits!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll chip in on this as well. Someone post the paypal address and I'm on it.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

aww thanks so much Pepper-- 

We are not going to do it now! But your so sweet for offering


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> aww thanks so much Pepper--
> 
> We are not going to do it now! But your so sweet for offering



OK...let me ask you this...why not? Every one on this board is in different stages of life and different financial positions. You divide your fee requirement out over the several offering to help and it comes to PEANUTS for each of us.

To be honest, I'd rather pay the whole fee than let a few bucks keep you from doing a comp. For $$$ to be the reason you drop out is a crying shame to me. All the hard work that will have to go into a comp and a few sheckles keep you out? That is unacceptable. I understand wanting to do things on your own, but understand where we are coming from.

Just send us all autographed photo's when you are rich and famous!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

Pepper...I think we should just make the account for her, then mail her a money order for it.  Then she has no choice.  LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2885163824&category=45331<~~~~her shoes.

http://www.wholesalesupplementstore.com/protan.html<~~
protan/bikini bite


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

The hell we're not......someone work on that paypal account or set up something through someone and let's all pitch in.    I've got the $50.  entry fee covered!   

Who's in?   

Heck, I'll take up the donations....anyone want my address, send it to me and then I'll send it to Stacey (I do have your address, remember?)  And then when we send her one lump sum....she can't say anything!  

Let's see her try!!!1


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

Can you set that up JLB?  Let me know what you come up with.

Ha Ha Ha Ha  Stacey has no choooice....Stacey has no choice, Stacey has no choice....na na na na boo boo!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Pepper...I think we should just make the account for her, then mail her a money order for it.  Then she has no choice.  LOL
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2885163824&category=45331<~~~~her shoes.
> ...



Those shoes are only $20.....Hell, I'll pitch in for those too.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm in... someone just PM me if you  do this.  Please Stacey, don't take it to an offense.  I know and read previous what you said about not taking money from anyone and do it all yourself but at least let us demonstrate how much we  you and support you in your fitness endeavours!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ann has her real address......hint hint Ann.   

So does Fit.  hint hint


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

... I'm in just because Pepper and FG are my kind of people not letting a few dollars stop what may become a lifelong dream fulfilled!  Here's to Pepper, FG, Butterfly, David and JBL for keeping the texan-hottie-fitness-model dream alive.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

I actually thought about mailing some $$ to Matt with a note to him about how much we all love Stacey and really want to show her our support, etc.

He actually believes that I'm real now and not just an imaginary internet friend


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I actually thought about mailing some $$ to Matt with a note to him about how much we all love Stacey and really want to show her our support, etc.
> 
> *That is so thoughtful and sweet, Ann!   *


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

ok..on this pay pal account thing, we have to decide if we would take credit card payments...if so, they take a small percentage out to cover processing fees.  I need to check if they consider ATM Visa?MC the same as a credit card.

Stacey....are you in???


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, I've missed a lot in here!! 
Honey, let us sponser you!! Forget that "Ms independant" thing, you'd offend us if you didn't allow us to help you  Yeah, that's right, OFFEND US  
Honey, we all want to be here for you, we want to help you make this happen


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

WoW- You guys totally have me in tears!!! I cannot believe I mean this much to you guys--actually I can. I have such wonderful friends on here, --- You all mean the world to me, from the bottom of my heart-- -- I am soooo deeply touched by this, I can't even begin to explain.

Not many people believe in me, as in my family & my hubby with my fitness dreams.. they think I'm all talk and no action.. and I almost had myself conviced not to do this comp this weekend..even though I think it would be SO awesome to do..no matter how scared I am of it, or how much I want to puke everytime I think about getting onstage in front of all those people in my bathing suit!!! 

I'm sorry I gave you guys a hard time about doing this for me, its just so hard for me to take money from anybody...But your right, I wanted a sponsor--and I got a Bunch of them!!! I love ya'll!!!!!!! You ROCK! 

Like Butterfly just told me--God works in mysterious ways--even through the internet

I am just so happy that all of you believe in me this much to want to support me!! Thank you so much!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!

All of you, Butterfly, JLB, Fitgirl, David, Hiker, NT, Pepper, and everyone else!! You truly are my great, true friends!!!!

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

aww thanks Jenny sooo much!!! You are truly wonderful!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

I do want you guys to know though that I am planning on getting pregnant this summer (Hey it was in March/april)..... 

However, If I do well & Suceed I will put it off for awhile!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

SO I will start my new journal tomorrow!!!  Dvlmn is helping me with my diet, and I am getting lots of tips & help from JLB!!! 


Todays Meals:

8:45Am-- 1/3 cup of oatmeal W/ Splenda & Cinnamon, 4 eggwhites

1pm-- 2 scoops whey with water, 2 cups of lettuce (dry), 3 fish oil

4pm- 1 medium apple, 1 scoop whey

7pm-  chicken breast (baked in lemon pepper), 1.5 cups of green beans, 10 peanuts

10pm- 25grams whey with water, 1 tbsp Nat. PB


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Last nights workout was only cardio-- I am getting over a cold, and still have a HORRIBLE Cough

35 minute powerwalk in the WIND with Cody.

when I was walking I was being such a sissy b/c it was SO Extremly windy--then I thought About Jenny--how she goes powerwalking when its super SUPER cold!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeay! She's in


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> when I was walking I was being such a sissy b/c it was SO Extremly windy--then I thought About Jenny--how she goes powerwalking when its super SUPER cold!!



Aww Stacey  I kept slipping on ice formations this morning and seriously thought about turning back  Good job on the powerwalk


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

oh wow honey-- now I have nothing to complain about tonight when I go when its cold!!!! Your doing a great job also!!

thanks honey!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

OMG it was SO cold and windy last night!  I can't believe you where out in it!  What dedication


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh my...you walked in the cold and wind?  It was aweful out lastnight. I froze walking to my apt from the car.

I'll set up a paypal account when I go home for lunch.  We will need a name for it or an email addie on hotmail or yahoo. I have a savings account that I don't use. Better yet would be if Stacey set it up and used her checking account, that way when she finds things she needs she can get it dropped in her account or pay from paypal if the company has that feature. Ya'll just let me know what everyone would like to do.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

John has a paypal account we could use, it's already set up for cc's and then she wouldn't have the additional fees.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2885163824&category=45331<~~~~her shoes.


Are you sure about those shoes?  I've got a couple pair and the ones with the ankle straps are so much easier to walk in.

Just a thought


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

I just had another thought... 

Didn't you say you don't have a cc Stacey?  John could use the pay pal account to order things online for you if you needed.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

woohoo!!!! Ann!!
 I have one with straps and one without.  I prefer the ones with straps to walk in, but the ones without look better.  They have some with straps too.
Just go to ebay, click search for clear shoes.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

This "cone heel" style looks easier to walk in too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2884943744&category=45334


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

These are nice too

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2885363189&category=45331


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

the second one would work better, the NPC doesn't like colored shoes, they have to be clear. They do have the cone heel with clear.

Stacey....I need your fax number again.  I have something to fax to you.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OMG it was SO cold and windy last night!  I can't believe you where out in it!  What dedication




Thanks!! Girl I know it was SUPER WINDY!!OMG!!! I got home at 5:50pm and changed clothes, got Cody and we took off walking-- it wasn't so bad at first--and then when I got to my turn around poing-omg it was like walking in a wind storm-- Cody & I both were struggling-- but we made it.. I think we went 3 miles. Crazy!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Oh my...you walked in the cold and wind?  It was aweful out lastnight. I froze walking to my apt from the car.
> 
> I'll set up a paypal account when I go home for lunch.  We will need a name for it or an email addie on hotmail or yahoo. I have a savings account that I don't use. Better yet would be if Stacey set it up and used her checking account, that way when she finds things she needs she can get it dropped in her account or pay from paypal if the company has that feature. Ya'll just let me know what everyone would like to do.




Girl I know-- It didn't get that bad till we turned around-- I was like MAN Someone drive by and pick me up!!!  

I don't know how to do it..have no clue on that stuff. 

I still can't believe you guys are doing this for me--love ya'll!!!

I just drove by your work JLB--and I was hoping I would have time on my way back (from T-Mobil by HEB) that I could drop in and give you a HUGE HUG!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Aww, I would have been at lunch.  But I am at that office ALL the time.  The next few days will be a welcome break.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I just had another thought...
> 
> Didn't you say you don't have a cc Stacey?  John could use the pay pal account to order things online for you if you needed.




Yep-- I don't have one- I do --but its frozen right now.. haha.. its for emergencys--

However Matt does--and I think he will let me use it for this!!! 

thanks honey so much

and OMG Those shoes--how in the WORLD do you walk in them??

I heard somewhere that they are going to a shorter heel...wonder if this is true???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Downing my protein shake right now--Man I am motivated..when I get home tonight I'm packing up all my chocolate and taking it to my moms this weekend!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

You can wear a shorter heel if you like.  You don't have to use the 5 in ones.  

Umm...you clean house, cook, do laundry, walk all over the house in them.  Pratice Pratice and more pratice!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Aww, I would have been at lunch.  But I am at that office ALL the time.  The next few days will be a welcome break.



Dang--- I knew I should Have!!  But I was running out of time.. T-Mobil had to give me a free phone b/c the one I got 4 months ago is a piece of crap!!

Oh My Fax is 713-586-0510


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fax Number please.........................


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

hehe


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> You can wear a shorter heel if you like.  You don't have to use the 5 in ones.
> 
> Umm...you clean house, cook, do laundry, walk all over the house in them.  Pratice Pratice and more pratice!




LoL-- I am thinking maybe 3.5 inch heel if I could??

Oh girl I will be walking all over in those thangggggs!! LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

I put it above!!  THANKS HONEY!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

ohhhh Butterfly thanks for the shoes 

I really like the second ones--could I get those JLB??? And why are they so cheap?? Are they used (Which if so is FINE with me  )


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

When is your b-day?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Mine is August 11th!  Why?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

I just talked to Jodie (JLB) on the phone--she has the cutest voice!!!
Jodie you sound like your 15 years old--sooo sweet!!! 
Thanks so much for the diet & workouts--YOUR AWESOME!!! Can't wait to meet you!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Jodie-- Hey The fax is still unclear  Sorry!!!!!!! Guess you should mail it to me! 

And I read to take Thermos--- what kind do you suggest???


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

Awesome Stace!!! thats so cool getting to talk to others like that!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Mine is August 11th!  Why?


What year?

I'll PM you!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

test

https://www.paypal.com/xclick/busin...Funds&no_note=1&tax=0&currency_code=USD&lc=US


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

I know atherjen- --it's real neat!! 

Butterfly~~ year 1979


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

I would really like to keep track of how much everyone pitches in--So that I can send out my thank you cards...and if I become famous..lol.. I'm paying you guys back!! LoL
Seriously-- Or If for some HORRIBLE reason I would have to have my surgery on my cysts-- and couldn't do it-- Which would be the only thing keeping me from the comp--and I know I shouldn't need surgery until July again.. hopefully...


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

I put the whole set in the mail.  Mail lady is outside now, so they'll go out today.  Maybe have them tomorrow.

Shhh...don't tell Craig that ya'll think I sound cute.  He'll say, you haven't seen her in b@tch mode.  hehe

Either shoe would work as long as they are clear.  Your taller than me, so might not need the extra height, alot of times they get the higher one to pull up the calf more.  

Hey...where is Babiesgirl?  she knows about shoe stuff.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh Yeah!! Awesome Jodie--thanks so much!!!!! 

LMAO~ Yep Matt would say the same thing about me girl!!!! 

Oh I have no calfs right now--sooo maybe I should get the higher one??!! LoL

Thanks SO Much again!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey, check out my new sig


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

OMG ANN!!!!!!! YOUR SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ann..It's works!!!!  woohoo!!!!!

Hmmm....maybe we should put that in all our sigs.  hehe


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

YEAH!!! 

Oh at I bought Oxygen magazine at lunch today!!!  Had some great ab workouts in it!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

How much $$ is needed to make this little dream a reality?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

Check you PM's ASAP honey!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> How much $$ is needed to make this little dream a reality?


Let's start a list...

Fee: $50
Card: $60
Shoes: $25
Protan: $15
---------------
sub-total: $150

what else???


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

Ann that is SOOO sweet!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Umm...new suits?   those could be up to $150 each.
Ceck out these:  vandellacostumes.com 
I think Bonnie would eb about $80 or $90 each.  I would have to call her to see.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bikini bite----the most would be $6.00


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

You guys are great!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

I think I can handle the Bikkini bite & Tan lotion...lol


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fit...do you plan to come in from Dallas to watch Stacey?  
I can get the corp. apartment which is kinda close to the show location for $20 for the whole weekend.  It's at an awesome apartment community.  Go to  Camdenliving.com, then Houston and find Greenway.  It would be there.    I told them I would call them back tomorrow.  I may go ahead it have them hold it in case.

We stay at the corp when we come up to Dallas up in the University area.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Thats awesome JLB!!

What kind of thermos do you suggest???


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

with or without ephedra?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

well With all the new crap in the news-- I'm afraid to take effedra--plus my If I take too much my heart races (and I do have a weak valve muscle near my heart)

I take one effedra (diet Fuel) every morning.. and today was the first day I took one in the afternoon!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

I haven't had much experience with the ones without ephdra.  I like the ones with it.
I'm not much help in this dept.  The ones I liked with included the old Hydroxycuts, Charge, and Lipo 6.  We just got the plain ephdra now and stack it with caffine, and yohimbe.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmmmm??? I don't know what to do?? I'm getting everything this weekend!!

Okay--heading home now--its 5pm
At 6pm I will be walking with cody!  yeah!!!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Let's start a list...
> 
> Fee: $50
> ...




What is the cutoff time?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

I would think about two weeks before the show or a week before would work too.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Let's see....These are the suits I have.

Purple one, has two different bottoms, one solid sides, the other strappy sides.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Light blue two piece with strappy bottoms.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

mutli colored sparkly two piece


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

And...the one piece suits, one burgandy, one light blue and one real dark blue


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Augh!  It only took the one pic, here is the burgandy and the light blue one.   I swear, this is the last pic!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

JLB those suits are beautiful!! 

Hope you have a great day Stace


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Fit...do you plan to come in from Dallas to watch Stacey?
> I can get the corp. apartment which is kinda close to the show location for $20 for the whole weekend.  It's at an awesome apartment community.  Go to  Camdenliving.com, then Houston and find Greenway.  It would be there.    I told them I would call them back tomorrow.  I may go ahead it have them hold it in case.
> 
> We stay at the corp when we come up to Dallas up in the University area.



I definitely plan to come in to see her!!  I can't wait to meet everyone else too.   What is the weekend of the show?  Please go ahead and hold me a space.  I haven't sent your card yet, so I'll do that today and go ahead and send you a check too.  Or would you prefer a money order?  Let me know.  I need to schedule my days off from work, if I come in on a THursday or something and I also need to let the hubby know.  He may come too, don't know yet.  I might just make it a girls weekend out!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey whens the exact date for the comp guys?! 
I know its a shot in the dark but heyy if Im in Texas then Ill for sure make my way there!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> And...the one piece suits, one burgandy, one light blue and one real dark blue



I LOVE THIS SUIT!! I hope it fits me!!  

Thanks sooo much for posting your suits!! And for letting me borrow them--your wonderful and I really really appreciate it!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

All of the suits are awesome girl!!!!! Thanks a bunch for showing me!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

YEAH FG IS COMING!!!!   I'm sooo excited!! 

Thanks atherjen--
the comp date is May 15-- a saturday!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

so your doing it for sure Stace???  

may 15th...hmmmm Ive got to find out exactly when Ill be in Texas!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Last nights workout---

Cardio- 6pm-  powerwalking (squeezing by but with each step), for 30 minutes outside w/ Cody

Workout at neighborhood gym at 8pm--
23 minutes on treadmill with incline at 11 -- speed at 3.9 & 3.8
went up to incline 12 for a few minutes also.

Tricep extentions- w/ dumbbell- 10lbs  3 sets of 12
Rope tricep ext.-  40lbs- 15 reps
                             55lbs- 16 reps
Bicep curls w/ 15lb dumbbell-- 2 sets of 13
                  w/ 12lb dumbbell- 2 sets of 16
Hammer curls w/ 12lb db.- 2 sets of 16
                      w/ 15lb. db- 1 set of 12
wrist curls w/ 10lb db--- 2 sets of 15
w/ 8lb (flipping upward) 2 sets of 15
Abs on incline bench holding 5lb weight- 2 sets of 25
abs on floor- V-Crunch- 1 set of 30
obliques- 2 sets of 15 on each side
regular crunches- 50 reps (resting at 20)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> so your doing it for sure Stace???
> 
> may 15th...hmmmm Ive got to find out exactly when Ill be in Texas!



I guess so-- I can't back out now that everyone is helping me--and I have told people.

Plus the comment my hubby made makes me want to show him I can do this-- He said "So Are you REALLLLLY going to do this show??" (he knows me tooooooo well)
I was like Hell ya--now everytime I think No I can't-- I think of what he said--


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

awesome workout hun!! 
and that incline level on the treadmill is rocking!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2004)

I made a donation


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I guess so-- I can't back out now that everyone is helping me--and I have told people.
> 
> Plus the comment my hubby made makes me want to show him I can do this-- He said "So Are you REALLLLLY going to do this show??" (he knows me tooooooo well)
> I was like Hell ya--now everytime I think No I can't-- I think of what he said--



now theres the Spirit sweetie!!   
Im sooo excited for you!! if theres ANY way that I can help let me know!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen--that incline was hard!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I made a donation



awww honey--thank you so much-- you should save your money for trips to see Eggs... 
Thanks girl!!!!! I appreciate it!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

Go add your bank account sweetie!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

I made mine!  I'll do a lil more on Friday.   

Stacey..You'll need to see if the tops will fit you.  

And someone let me know who will be coming to Houston to watch...I have a two bedroom apt. they can use for $20 for the whole weekend.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Fit..don't worry about sending anything for the apt.  It won't need to be done until the day we get the keys. I'll call them and have them book me for Thursday-Sunday, May 15-18.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey JLB-- THANKS SO MUCH-- AND please don't give any more--- Girl I may be wearing your suits...your doing enough 
Thank you though 

Trying to choke down some dry chicken  right now..fun
Heading off to the store in a few minutes to buy heavy whipping cream & Turkey

Butterfly--will do for ya in a second!!  Thanks for reminding me!! And you will have to explain to me how all that stuff works
thanks babe! 
How are you feeling today???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

I need a new protein powder tomorrow--buying at lunch--has to be Zero carb or almost none-- Any suggestions????

Also if anyone has suggestions on thermos that would be great.

One more ?   Should I be taking any herbs???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Meals today: 1/28/04

Meal One  8:30am- 2 scoops whey (35g. protein) 
                              3 fishoil

Meal two  11:45am - one HUGE chickenbreast-- (35-40? protein)
So far 2 liters of water plus 12oz at home this morning.

Meal three  2:45pm- 6 slices of turkeybreast, 3 fish oil

Meal four-   5:45 or 6pm-- 2 scoops protein pwd. with water

Meal five-   9:45pm--  6 slices of turkeybreast, 3 fishoil

6 liters of water is the goal today!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Herbs??  as in Pot?   j/k.  hehe

How come the chicken is dry?  And where arey our carbs up there?  

If the thermos with Ephedra make your heart do weird things, please do not use those kind.  

do you know where Nutrition Depot is next to the Pizza Hut by Lowe's?  They have good prices on supps.  If Mary is there, she is very knowledgable.  I use the EAS Simply whey brand, its not too expensive and tastes pretty good.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I would think about two weeks before the show or a week before would work too.




OK, good then!  Friday, I will be making a huge deposit into my account and then I can make a paypal payment to one of my favorite gals on IM.com!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I made mine!  I'll do a lil more on Friday.
> 
> Stacey..You'll need to see if the tops will fit you.
> ...




Damn, that's a great price and a VERY SWEET gesture on your part, JLB!!!!  I wish I could g to root on Stacey!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

How rude of me!!!


HI STACEY!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Try Gourmet Whey by PVL, the stuff is sooooooo good! Im currently using strawberry banana! The protein tastes like a treat to me-excellent mixed with water and 1/2 n 1/2! Low carb too of course!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

That looked yummy at the store!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 28, 2004)

...and for not dry chicken it really is good if you boil them  in broth.

i know boiled chicken sounds gross but when i cook them that way they are very moist.  when i store them in the fridge i pour some of the broth they cooked in into the container and they never dry out.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

I like the chicken cut up in chunks, add some seasoning, throw in a skillet with pam.  easy yummy chicken.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I like the chicken cut up in chunks, add some seasoning, throw in a skillet with pam.  easy yummy chicken.


Me too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 28, 2004)

WHERE DO I GO TO ADD A DONATION?????

DID I MISS WHERE IT IS POSTED?

 TELL ME, TELL ME, TELL ME


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm gonna come down on the 14th (Friday) and come back to Dallas on the 16th (Sunday). 

Do you think that's enough time?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

Look in my sig 

I'm still waiting for Ms Stacey to enter her bank account info so I can "accept" the donations made so far.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 28, 2004)

I put my chicken on my George Foreman Grill with some seasonings and also with some pineapple or a lemon and honey mixture......so yummy!!!!!!  It also takes away some of the dryness if you know you're cooking for another day, just take it off of your grill or out of the oven, or whatever just before it's done.  Then when you nook it, it's still not dry!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 28, 2004)

Okay, I've made my donation.

Thanks for the information so quickly Butterfly.   Stacey needs to go and enter her account information, you're right.

Stacey, we all love you darlin', and I can't wait to see you onstage.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

Tell me about it... she's got $85 already sittin in there waiting to be claimed!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Fit...that will be plenty of time!  I'll work the weekend before that so I can be sure to be off that Friday, Sat. and Sunday.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm sooo stupid.  The date would be the May 15th.  I got the apt from the 13-16th.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

test


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

well about time this thing works for me--sorry guys-- I have not been able to access Ironmag Since 12 today!! 

Thanks so much-- ALL of you -- Your sooo Sweet & thoughtfull!!

thanks for the chicken tips-- I will boil it tonight-- thanks NIKEGURL! 

And I will try the Pam & chunks of chicken trick to Jill & Jodie!! Thanks girls-- I don't know why it was dry this time--guess because I'm use to eating it with Ketchup or Barbeque sauce and now I have to eat it plain


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Try Gourmet Whey by PVL, the stuff is sooooooo good! Im currently using strawberry banana! The protein tastes like a treat to me-excellent mixed with water and 1/2 n 1/2! Low carb too of course!



Thanks girl!! I will look for this-- and I will ask DVLMN If I can have it (my coach)!! Thank you!! I need a yummy one!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Herbs??  as in Pot?   j/k.  hehe
> 
> How come the chicken is dry?  And where arey our carbs up there?
> ...




Your sooo funny-- I read in my Oxygen magazine that a fitness girl takes special herbs-- I will find out more--  haha

Chicken was dry just b/c it wasn't smothered in Ketchup 

I know-- I don't know what to do about thermos-- Diet fuel W/ Effedra is not bad if I don't take the full dose. 

I'm not sure where that Nutrition Depot is??? Is it by that T-Mobil I went to yesterday?? Past your apartments?? HELP! LoL


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

We have a Nutrition Depot down here in Clear Lake and we love it!  We always get the best prices there!

If you can't take the full dose of the thermos with ephedra then your not getting the full advantage.  I'd try something without ephedra.  We'll help you come up with something


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks honey!! Nope it says to take 3--and theres NO WAY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, good then!  Friday, I will be making a huge deposit into my account and then I can make a paypal payment to one of my favorite gals on IM.com!




Awww how sweeeeeeeet~~~~ 

HI DAVID!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, so you'd better switch to something else.

Maybe GoPro still has some samples of the Redline he'd send you.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay, I've made my donation.
> 
> Thanks for the information so quickly Butterfly.   Stacey needs to go and enter her account information, you're right.
> ...




FG-- Thank you sooooooooo much for the donation!! I will need everyones address so I can send out thank you cards 
Your so sweet for doing that, thank you so much for helping a dream of mine come true!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah, so you'd better switch to something else.
> 
> Maybe GoPro still has some samples of the Redline he'd send you.



Oh that would be awesome!! Should I pm him??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Oh that would be awesome!! Should I pm him??


YES!!!  He's very nice.  John and I met him at the Olympia.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes that Nutrition Depot.  The one on Westheimer.  They also have a new place across from Champs, but don't think it has opened yet. They'll have good prices too.

Umm..Stacey...You might have to give up ketchup and BBQ sauce.  Look into Salsa.  You know the Pace stuff.  No sugars in it.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Where on westheimer is it??? I have never seen it (not the new one) Umm..help!

I did give up my ketchup & bbq Sauce--thats why my chicken sucked today-- He told me I could have a little salsa!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Ann!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

OH!  I forgot to tell you that John mailed that stuff yesterday so be looking for a box to come via regular mail. 

And make sure that when you use the Lypoderm that you put it on clean skin, no lotion!  Twice a day.  Jodi has been using it longer so she'd be a good one to ask if you have questions.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

I like the lipoderm too!


ok...Nutrition Depot....go down Westheimer toward Walmart, go through Kirkwood, you will see Denis Seafood/Luby's on your left it is right across the street from there.

Little Salsa?   I lived on Salsa!  It goes on everything.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

John likes salsa on his eggs.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OH!  I forgot to tell you that John mailed that stuff yesterday so be looking for a box to come via regular mail.
> 
> And make sure that when you use the Lypoderm that you put it on clean skin, no lotion!  Twice a day.  Jodi has been using it longer so she'd be a good one to ask if you have questions.



YEAH!! I can't wait for it!!! Thanks soooooo much-- and I'm mailing you guys money for the postage!! Hope it wasn't too much!!! And Don't say no--because I AM! 

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I like the lipoderm too!
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT! THANKS GIRL!!!!! I am going there tomorrow or friday!! 

hehe I like salsa on a lot of things too--

Butterfly-- I like it on my eggs SOMETIMES toooo


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Ohhh and JLB-- I'm showing Dvlmn (Lance-my coach) the Mealplan and workouts you sent me yeseterday- I'm going to fax him a copy tomorrow--and hes gonna check it out-- I showed him how awesome you look.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh thanks!  That workout should work.  It's amIke Davies workout, just have Lance adjut it some to fit you.  I have to work more on my legs, so it is heavy in plyos, etc.  Craig hates those workouts, he is in pain for days afterward.  Hates the high reps.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Tonights workout is Chest (which I have never really done a full chest workout) and Biceps! 5 minute warmup before weights..and 30 minutes of cardio after weights.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> YEAH!! I can't wait for it!!! Thanks soooooo much-- and I'm mailing you guys money for the postage!! Hope it wasn't too much!!! And Don't say no--because I AM!
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!


PLEASE don't do that, it was only $4.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

blah blah blah!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Hope you have a great night-- I'm gonna finish some stuff out and head home--


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ann...tear the check up when it gets there.  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

Absolutely


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

LoL
sending cash


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Girls!!!!!!

Woooooooo I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED About all this --the comp -- Everything-- meeting you guys--- I'm Pumped!!!!

Gonna go home and workout hard--- yah

I keep forgetting that my ovaries hurt.. .lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Oh thanks!  That workout should work.  It's amIke Davies workout, just have Lance adjut it some to fit you.  I have to work more on my legs, so it is heavy in plyos, etc.  Craig hates those workouts, he is in pain for days afterward.  Hates the high reps.




did you have Davies aka:  BeefCake as a pt?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Oh thanks!  That workout should work.  It's amIke Davies workout, just have Lance adjut it some to fit you.  I have to work more on my legs, so it is heavy in plyos, etc.  Craig hates those workouts, he is in pain for days afterward.  Hates the high reps.



It looks awesome-- I told him about it--and will fax him a clear copy tomorrow-- He knows I need lots of leg work!!! 
Thanks girlie!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Babsie, I had him do my diet and workout last show I did.  But moeny got tight closer to the show so I followed the workout and switched to a different diet. His diet was lot of tuna, which my body does not like.   I have to say my legs looked alot better than pervious shows with his cardio/workouts.  His workouts are brutal. The crosstraining after lifting is a killer.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2004)

Wohooo! Stace is on a roll!   

Wow, 85$ already  This is sooo great honey, I'm so glad we are able to help you! You're such a wonderful girl and we know that you can do this!!  I wish I could come see the show and meet you all!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie, I had him do my diet and workout last show I did.  But moeny got tight closer to the show so I followed the workout and switched to a different diet. His diet was lot of tuna, which my body does not like.   I have to say my legs looked alot better than pervious shows with his cardio/workouts.  His workouts are brutal. The crosstraining after lifting is a killer.




Hey -- I was reading his workouts to Matt last night (going--whats this and whats that??) And OmG It looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HARD!!!!!!!!! I'm going to attempt some of it saturday at the track!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

HEY JENNY!!!  I know, I can't believe I have that much--its totally unbelievable--you should hear me--I'm walking around telling anyone who will listen--SO Excited!!! Everyone is TOO nice--And I totally totally appreciate it!!!!! Makes me wanna cry everytime I think about what you guys are doing for me. I wish I could put "IRONMAG" on my swimsuit but for the show  
Thank you so much for believeing in me--makes me feel so warm in my heart!!
I wish you could come to Jenny--don't worry there will be lots of pictures! 
How are you girl???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

LAST NIGHTS WORKOUT WAS KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks to Dvlmn-- I have Never ever ever ever worked out my chest before---I know crazy-- SO I did last night-- OUCH!! I'm already feeling it today--but whats weird is that I feel it in my inner arms(bicep area)  right now?! I want my brother to show me correct form this weekend, I could be doing it slightly wrong. 

WORKOUT FOR 1/28/04
CHEST & BICEPS

6 minute warmup on treadmill

Flat Dumbell Press:  4 sets of 15- using 12lb dumbbells 

Incline Dumbbell Press: (HARD) 2 sets of 15 using 12lb db's THEN my weak but had to change to 10lb dumbbells--
2 sets of 15 with 10lb db's

Flat Dumbbell Flys (on Machine) HARD!!!!!! I'm SO WEAK!
3 sets of 15 (took me awhile to get to 15- and I would squeeze in the middle- it was only at 15Lbs ---how sad is this- then I switched to dumbbells and had 2 8lb dumbbells and did 2 more sets of 15- 

SO WEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But it was my first chest workout ever.

BICEPS:
Seated Dumbbell Curls:  4 sets of 15 w/ 12lb dumbbells 
Standing Dumbbell Curls: 3 sets of 15 w/ 12lb db's 
                                         1 set of  15 w/ 15lb Dumbbell (owie)
Hammer Curls:  3 sets of 15 with 12lb dumbbells 
                          also did 1 set of 8 w/ 15lb db

16 Minutes of cardio on treadmill
Incline at 10% walking at 3.9 to 4.1
4 minutes walking at 4.0 incline at 6

I was soooooooooo exhausted doing my cardio-- Was suppose to do 30 minutes but I just couldn't-- plus I waited for about 10 minutes do the treadmill and I really needed to get home.

Total cardio this week so far is 97 minutes of cardio--- so I know I'm okay! However-- I am suppose to be shocking my body -- oh & She is shocked-- this morning I felt a tad dizzy when I got up--but once I drank a glass of water I was fine--looked very THIN in the mirror this morning-- except that bootie was poppin out from behind  -- felt kinda weak--but once I got to work & drank my protein shake-- I FEEL Great now!! 

Hope everyone has a great day today!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2004)

so ... let me understand the mirror thing ... is looking thin with the bootie sticking out good?    I just want to understand. 

How is hubby dealing with his sweetie doing a fitness comp?  Does he know you'll be parading around in a bikini for other guys to see?  I seem to recall he's a little possive of his Texan sweetie (with every right to  )


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

NT--LoL-- see to me-- usually its pretty good--- Don't know how big my bootie is suppose to be??? lol-- It looked pretty good though--haha!! I wanted to wake matt up to show him

I think Matt is doing okay with this competition. He really doens't think I'm actually going to do it though-- until I was telling him last night about my donations, and how I want to work hard for my friends here and for me, and showed him my package from Ann (Butterfly) that I got yesterday-- the Lipoderm and Li ? Forgot name--the mix.. lol... damn me.. ANYWAY.. he sounded like he really believed I could do it-- He knows I will be mixed in with SOO Many girls half naked that it won't matter me being up there--b/c all the others will be too-- I told him that I'm gonna be up against girls that have been doing this for a long time--so I doubt they notice ME- LoL-- HE AGREEEEEEEEED  however-- he said you never know!!

Once I get him to BELIEVE in me that I'm doing this competition and not going to "woose out" as he says than it will all be fine. However, I think he's getting close--he looks more interested now than he did last week.. however, we don't talk to much about it b/c hes just not interested in any of this.  Doesn't understand WHY I'm doing this at all. Goober.
He will get there. 

He did ask how much it cost for him to go--told him $25
And He asked last night when it was again! So He is showing a little interest.  
I asked him if he would run the track with me on sunday and he was like NO WAY--its superbowl-   I should have known. LoL


----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_looked pretty good though--haha!! I wanted to wake matt up to show him



Speaking on behalf of husbands everywhere...I think Matt would have had no problem with you waking him up to show him your bootie


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Speaking on behalf of husbands everywhere...I think Matt would have had no problem with you waking him up to show him your bootie



I will let Pepper speak on my behalf for sure! 

I think that once he knows that you're going to go thru with it, he will back you 110%.  Speaking from a husband's perspective, I can only imagine how it would feel to see your spouse competing on stage.  I know that I feel that way when I see my daughter doing anything like that ... skiing, swimming, guitar.  

Stacey ... I'm no expert, but maybe one of the other ladies can justify this comment.  With fitness comps being as subjective as they are, I think you should be competing with yourself.  Although judges have _some_ guidelines they must follow, after that, it's very subjective on who they think is best.  You do the best that you can do and it really doesn't matter what anyone else, judges/crowd thinks ... you do it for you!!  I wish you all the best and as long as you keep up with your training and diet, you'll knock'em dead!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Speaking on behalf of husbands everywhere...I think Matt would have had no problem with you waking him up to show him your bootie



LMAO!!! Thanks Pepper-- Ya I don't think he would have... but I would have been late to work tooooo 

How are ya Pepper??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I will let Pepper speak on my behalf for sure!
> 
> I think that once he knows that you're going to go thru with it, he will back you 110%.  Speaking from a husband's perspective, I can only imagine how it would feel to see your spouse competing on stage.  I know that I feel that way when I see my daughter doing anything like that ... skiing, swimming, guitar.
> ...



THANKS NT!!!! I needed to hear that!!! I'm sure your right, that once he sees how hard I'm working, etc.. that he will be completly supporitive of me, and bragging about me to his co-workers.

Thats the best advice you could give me NT-- And I know your totally right-- I'm competing with myself- not the other girls-- I need to keep thinking that..   Your so right- Thanks for reminding me of that!!!!!!!
(psssssttt...might need you to tell me that again from time to time )

I'm doing this for ME!!! I'm Doing this for ME!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH I HAVE A BIG ANNOUCEMENT TO MAKE:

YESTERDAY, JANUARY 28, 2004 WAS MY FIRST DAY OF NO CHOCOLATE..NO CHEATING...WHATSOEVER AT ALL-NONE-NADA- NONEEEE!!! I WAS SOOOOOOOOOO PROUD OF MYSELF!!! BIG BIG HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH ME YEAH ME!  
I was my coach's perfect angel 

SOOO PROUD!!! I have had chocolate every day *UP UNTIL YESTERDAY** SINCE WAYYYYYY BEFORE CHRISTMAS!!!!!! 

NONE YESTERDAY!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

WANTED TO TELL ANN(BUTTERFLY) AND JOHN THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH FOR THE LIPODERM & LEPTIGEN!!!!!!!! (was suprised when I opened my front door last night and saw it on my porch!! )
I KNOW THIS STUFF IS VERY PRICEY AND I AM SOOO GRATEFUL THAT YOU GUYS GAVE THIS TO ME!!!! Thanks sooo much!! I can't wait to start using it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THANK YOU!~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> LAST NIGHTS WORKOUT WAS KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!
> WORKOUT FOR 1/28/04
> CHEST & BICEPS
> ...




Stacey, you should follow my chest and tricep days!!  Those are really a killer.  I think Victor likes making me hurt.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 29, 2004)

Glad to see you so pumped Stacey
When Idecided to prep for my first contest, my fiance' laughed in my face. He didnt think I would do it or last that long. Boy was he in for a suprise He was skeptical at first- with the whole bikini thing ect- but he turned out to be the proudest person in the audience!
His skeptism further fueled my drive and helped me stay on track. Lesson he learned was never to doubt me He ended up being my best supporter


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

ohh lordy- I'll show dvlmn- I just need to get use to working out my chest-- Never have and Don't like it


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Glad to see you so pumped Stacey
> When Idecided to prep for my first contest, my fiance' laughed in my face. He didnt think I would do it or last that long. Boy was he in for a suprise He was skeptical at first- with the whole bikini thing ect- but he turned out to be the proudest person in the audience!
> His skeptism further fueled my drive and helped me stay on track. Lesson he learned was never to doubt me He ended up being my best supporter



Thanks Leslie!! Thank you for telling me that about your Fiance!!! Your right, it does make you want to work even harder!! When Matt told me that he didn't think I would do it.. I was like "Oh No you didn't"!! And I keep hearing his voice in my head saying that--and it makes me want to work SO hard!!

Glad to know I wasn't alone with this!!! 
Thats awesome he was your proudest supporter in the audience!!


----------



## Leslie (Jan 29, 2004)

As I am sure Matt will be


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats on the no choc Stacey! I havent cheated since the 18th-and know it can be hard. The thing is, it gets easier every day, and the cravings start to go away. Actually my cravings have changed from sweets to oats and nat pb! Keep up the hard work, and what I try to remind myself is that Im doing this for me, no one else!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> As I am sure Matt will be



Thanks sweetie!!!
I was wondering..what Supps do you reccommend I get??? If you don't mind! 
I need to ask DVLMN (hes coaching me!)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

OMG I'm SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!! I JUST BOUGHT A NEW PROTEIN PWD.-- I got Necar-- Strawberry Kiwi-- THIS STUFF ROCKS!! I'M SOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!! YUM YUM IN MY TUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks Leslie!! Thank you for telling me that about your Fiance!!! Your right, it does make you want to work even harder!! When Matt told me that he didn't think I would do it.. I was like "Oh No you didn't"!! And I keep hearing his voice in my head saying that--and it makes me want to work SO hard!!



my daughter uses this line from "Bring it on again" and you can tell Matt this ... "don't get all up in my koolaide" while giving him the head swish and finger wag ...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Congrats on the no choc Stacey! I havent cheated since the 18th-and know it can be hard. The thing is, it gets easier every day, and the cravings start to go away. Actually my cravings have changed from sweets to oats and nat pb! Keep up the hard work, and what I try to remind myself is that Im doing this for me, no one else!




JILL--THANKS!! Thats great news that the cravings will go away --today I have No cravings--(except for more strawberry kiwi protein--LOL) Thanks so much for the advice too--- I have to remind myself that too--infact- I think I need to put it in my sig! YOU Are doing great to girl!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> my daughter uses this line from "Bring it on again" and you can tell Matt this ... "don't get all up in my koolaide" while giving him the head swish and finger wag ...




OMG--LMAO!!!!!!!! (and I loVe that Movie)
Thats toooo funny NT!! I know I will use it on Matt!  

Man I'm Hyper!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

WiSH I could go do my cardio now--LoL

Boss needs me-- dang-- I'm having fun-- Gotta help him with stuff--be back on SOOOOON


----------



## Leslie (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks sweetie!!!
> I was wondering..what Supps do you reccommend I get??? If you don't mind!
> I need to ask DVLMN (hes coaching me!)



You shouldnt need much Stace
You already have the Leptigen(a great cutting tool). I would get a multi vitamin if you are not taking any already. Some EFA's like flax or fish oil and protein powder.
I would hold off on any fat burners- with Ephedra or Ephedra free- until you are further into your cut. You can use the burners to help break some plateus.Your new diet and training plan should be enough to jump your metabolism for a while

Later on, for your final week prep you will need some Potassium to prevent cramping when you dry out.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> 
> Man I'm Hyper!




I noticed, LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 29, 2004)

"all up in my koolaide"????

I don't even wanna know!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WANTED TO TELL ANN(BUTTERFLY) AND JOHN THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH FOR THE LIPODERM & LEPTIGEN!!!!!!!! (was suprised when I opened my front door last night and saw it on my porch!! )
> I KNOW THIS STUFF IS VERY PRICEY AND I AM SOOO GRATEFUL THAT YOU GUYS GAVE THIS TO ME!!!! Thanks sooo much!! I can't wait to start using it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THANK YOU!~


I'm glad you got it already!  and you're welcome


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> You shouldnt need much Stace
> You already have the Leptigen(a great cutting tool). I would get a multi vitamin if you are not taking any already. Some EFA's like flax or fish oil and protein powder.
> I would hold off on any fat burners- with Ephedra or Ephedra free- until you are further into your cut. You can use the burners to help break some plateus.Your new diet and training plan should be enough to jump your metabolism for a while
> ...



Leslie- Thanks!! I'm taking Fish oil with every meal (2), and I take a PRENATAL vitamin in the morning with just one effedra pill.
I'm wondering if I should drop the Prenatal vitamin--and get a regular multivitamin? Hmm? 

Thanks for helping me --  I appreciate it SO much!

Also--should I start using the Leptigen & Lipoderm ASAP???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I noticed, LOL



Maybe from the effedrine?? LoL-- I took 2

But also in a great mood. 
And its another Zero carb day. Crazy


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

Butterfly-- THANKS Honey!!! I am soo happy about it

I showed Matt what you guys gave me and he was like "man thats really nice of them--cooool"


----------



## Leslie (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Leslie- Thanks!! I'm taking Fish oil with every meal (2), and I take a PRENATAL vitamin in the morning with just one effedra pill.
> I'm wondering if I should drop the Prenatal vitamin--and get a regular multivitamin? Hmm?
> 
> ...



I would drop the ephedra for now. just my opinion. Ask Lance
No need to drop the prenatal, just add a regular multi too.
You can start the LG at low dose- maybe 1 tbsp per day. As you diet, your leptin levels will drop off and you can gradullay increase the dose to 2x, then 3x and finally 4 times a day.
You can start the LIPO now I love that stuff


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

I would stick with the prenatal vitamin and not add another multi-vitamin.  Remember that the prenatal's are basically really good multi-vitamins with folic acid.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I would drop the ephedra for now. just my opinion. Ask Lance
> No need to drop the prenatal, just add a regular multi too.
> You can start the LG at low dose- maybe 1 tbsp per day. As you diet, your leptin levels will drop off and you can gradullay increase the dose to 2x, then 3x and finally 4 times a day.
> You can start the LIPO now I love that stuff


Yup, Lipo is the best 

I disagree on the LG though.  I think 2x per day would be a place to start.  I don't know your bf% but I'm sure its low enough that 2x would be better.  I say this because females are suppose to add an addition serving per day than men.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

Meals Today: 1/29/04  zero carb day THURSDAY

Meal One:
2 scoops protein pwd. w/ 1.5 tbsp of heavy whipping cream
2 fishoil

Meal Two:
6 slices of Big Turkey breast, 2 fish oil

Snack I slipped in--so I could taste my new protein pwd.
  half scoop of it--with water

Meal three: 
chicken breast, 2 fishoil

Meal four:
35g protein pwd-Nectar-0 carb
2 fishoil

Meal five: AFTER WORKOUT-
chicken breast w/ salsa, 2 fishoil


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

diet looks AWESOME hun!! right on!!  Keep it up!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I would drop the ephedra for now. just my opinion. Ask Lance
> No need to drop the prenatal, just add a regular multi too.
> You can start the LG at low dose- maybe 1 tbsp per day. As you diet, your leptin levels will drop off and you can gradullay increase the dose to 2x, then 3x and finally 4 times a day.
> You can start the LIPO now I love that stuff



Thanks Leslie!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I would stick with the prenatal vitamin and not add another multi-vitamin.  Remember that the prenatal's are basically really good multi-vitamins with folic acid.



Okay-thanks!!!  Thats what I will do!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....wow, I feel like I missed alot today!

You might want to add in some glutamine to your supps and do you take in enough fiber?  Only things I can think of right now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 29, 2004)

You should be taking a multi anyway.....with any type of supplement.  Especially since you're taking that Leptigen and the other thing.  Your prenatal isn't going to give you much except extra iron and folic acids.

I would drop the ephedra for now too.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yup, Lipo is the best
> 
> I disagree on the LG though.  I think 2x per day would be a place to start.  I don't know your bf% but I'm sure its low enough that 2x would be better.  I say this because females are suppose to add an addition serving per day than men.



Thank you Jodi-- I had my bodyfat tested 4 weeks ago at my gym--I don't know how accurate the gadget was the trainer was using--he typed in my height-- and he made me hold on to this machine--and it came up with 16.5%--if I remember right-however I don't think that machine was right

I will get it done asap! But I know I'm not high at all--I'm lean-- 5'5 and I weigh 125.

I read on the jug the same thing you wrote Jodi-- And I know I'm not above 20%bf

I will start with 2x

Thank you Jodi

oh And I will start Lipo tonight--how much should I use-- I read 4 squirts-- what like twice a day?
can I put this on my but/thighs????


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

Butt and thighs twice a day, start with three squirts. (I know you meant the other Jodi. LOL)


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

I used it on my arms too and it helped lean then up.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> diet looks AWESOME hun!! right on!!  Keep it up!



THANKS GIRL!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....wow, I feel like I missed alot today!
> 
> You might want to add in some glutamine to your supps and do you take in enough fiber?  Only things I can think of right now.



HEYYYYYYYYYY YOU!!! HOW ARE U?? HOW DO YOU FEEL??? How did your surgery go???????? ??


Thanks for the tips--- I don't know how much fiber I'm getting in-hmmm? I will check that out!

I ALMOST Bought Glutamine today--dang!

Hope your doing okay


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Butt and thighs twice a day, start with three squirts. (I know you meant the other Jodi. LOL)



hehe thanks girlie!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

cool Butterfly--thanks-- I bet I go through that stuff fast--but Hey if works--I'm all for ordering more!~!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

What prenatal vitamin are you taking?  I'll get John to check it out and see if it's going to meet your needs.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

saveonsupplements.com has 1000G of optium nutrition Glutamine in powder form for $39.99.  Thats cheap!  I may have to order tomorrow, if you want me to order one for you let me know. Craig can get the fiber at GNC (his pt job so he can feed me) for his discount. It's about $10.

I'm feeling good.  Little groggie but good. I can walk on it!  but doing so lightly.

oh...I found this for you...affinitytalent.com.  Its a modeling agency.  I can call Tim for you if you would be interested in doing some fashion stuff with him.  He would give you the disc, you could email mail some of those pics to that agency.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What prenatal vitamin are you taking?  I'll get John to check it out and see if it's going to meet your needs.



Its in my car--but I'll bring it in the morning-- I was taking this brand I got from my Dr.... it was like $30 a bottle--but I ran out--and If I'm correct I have the cheap Target Brand. LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> saveonsupplements.com has 1000G of optium nutrition Glutamine in powder form for $39.99.  Thats cheap!  I may have to order tomorrow, if you want me to order one for you let me know. Craig can get the fiber at GNC (his pt job so he can feed me) for his discount. It's about $10.
> 
> I'm feeling good.  Little groggie but good. I can walk on it!  but doing so lightly.
> ...



OH WOW THANKS JLB!!!!!!  I think I will get the glutamine this weekend-- its cheap at vitaminshoppe-- and I'm gonna get pill form--is that okay?

THANKS For The info!!! YES I'm Interested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

powder form gets in the body quicker.  I've never used the tabs.  It's worth giving them a try to see how they work for you.

Oh...I just emailed Tim, told him you would be interested in shooting with him.  he usually gets back with me pretty quick.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Its in my car--but I'll bring it in the morning-- I was taking this brand I got from my Dr.... it was like $30 a bottle--but I ran out--and If I'm correct I have the cheap Target Brand. LOL


The problem with choosing a prenatal vitamin is that it's sometimes difficult to know what you're getting. Because neither the Food and Drug Administration nor the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists has established any clear standards for prenatal vitamins, you could find yourself paying top dollar for a so-called "prenatal" vitamin that is virtually identical to your standard run-of-the-mill multivitamin.

Look for one that contains approximately: 

4,000 and 5,000 IU (international units) of vitamin A 
800 and 1,000 mcg (1 mg) of folic acid 
400 IU of vitamin D 
200 to 300 mg of calcium 
70 mg of vitamin C 
1.5 mg of thiamine 
1.6 mg of riboflavin 
2.6 mg of pyridoxine 
17 mg of niacinamide 
2.2 mcg of vitamin B-12 
10 mg of vitamin E 
15 mg of zinc 
30 mg of iron


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> powder form gets in the body quicker.  I've never used the tabs.  It's worth giving them a try to see how they work for you.
> 
> Oh...I just emailed Tim, told him you would be interested in shooting with him.  he usually gets back with me pretty quick.



Awesome thanks so much!!

Hmmm?? Wonder which to get..lol?? 
Thanks honey

are you feeling all drugged up??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> The problem with choosing a prenatal vitamin is that it's sometimes difficult to know what you're getting. Because neither the Food and Drug Administration nor the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists has established any clear standards for prenatal vitamins, you could find yourself paying top dollar for a so-called "prenatal" vitamin that is virtually identical to your standard run-of-the-mill multivitamin.
> 
> Look for one that contains approximately:
> ...



WOW WOMAN--THANKS-- I WILL COMPARE MINE TOMORROW WITH IT--And write down your list!!

I'm so glad I have smart friends!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

Well the pwder doesn't really taste at all so you could add it to your protein shake.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

OH IF IT DON'T TASTE THEN GREAT!!!! 

THANKS BF-- You know me too well!! 

geeeez its sooo nasty outside---I'm gonna stay at work for awhile and work and stay online here---I hate traffic in the rain!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

Good idea!

Have you heard of all the celeb spottings???  Someone said they saw J'Lo and Cameran at the Galleria yesterday.  And there are so many freakin parties!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

GIRL I KNOW!!! There are a ton of parties!! My co-worker/good friend, Kim--her boyfriend is throwing this huge party tomorrow night & he is holding a golf tournament for the celeberites tomorrow... (Her bf is very very welloff)-- his business is called Tristar ( I think website is tristar.com)
Anyway-- he had to have 15-20 girls to help him host the golf tourn. tomorrow--and to be at the party to chat w/ the football players (troy aikmen, etc...) AND ASKED ME!!!! I said No-- too uncomfortable--he said the players would be hitting on me--so I'm glad he was honest! 

But My friend is going and shes SO EXCITED SHE gets to meet the NFL Players

I heard that J'Lo And Cameron Diaz closed down the Victoria's Secret in the galleria last night so they could shop!!!! COOL HUH!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool!  I'm with you though, wouldn't want to spend my day getting hit on by jocks.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

Would give ya the creepies.

Drug up...um, a lil.  I got Vicadin ES as needed.  But its not too bad.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Cool!  I'm with you though, wouldn't want to spend my day getting hit on by jocks.



Yeah-- It was really awesome that Her Boyfriend asked me to do it (the ticket cost to get into his party is $500 ) and I would get in for free--- BUT I am sooo uncomfortable at Bars when guys hit on me-- I'm Married ya know!! And Love Matt-- It would bother me a bunch-- I didn't even ask Matt what he thought about it- Just said No thanks!  My friends gonna have sooo much fun though!!  I'm happy for her-- she will get to meet a lot of celeberities!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep Jlb!
HOW ya feeling this morning??????

Guess what?? I get Oatmeal right now--and I'm soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!  YUM! Never knew how great oatmeal was until you have gone 2 days with out any carbs!
I'm so happy that I didn't cheat-- Usually the old me would have snuck in a bite of crackers, or a bite of chocolate-- BuT I didn't--- Thats coming a longggggg way for me!! 

Yeah!!! Gotta get back to my oats now..lol


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

Way to go Stace!!  Knew you could do it! your doing awesome!! 
ahhh I love my oats!! yestarday was no carb day for me, today lotsa oats!  enjoy hun


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Luv that determination girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Way to go Stace!!  Knew you could do it! your doing awesome!!
> ahhh I love my oats!! yestarday was no carb day for me, today lotsa oats!  enjoy hun


Thanks girl!! the past two days was no carb for me- no veggies either--and I did perfect   hehe!!! Those oats were awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you butterfly!!!

I just put on my first coat of Lipoderm-Y
wow this stuff smells strong-- kinda like that cold stuff you put on your sore muscles--that grannies use...lol

anyway--maybe I should have waited longer for it to dry--waited about 2 minutes

I put it on my Tummy & the upper back part of my legs-- kinda runny stuff?!!! LOL
I can feel it on me right now-- COOL


----------



## Jodi (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks girl!! the past two days was no carb for me- no veggies either--and I did perfect   hehe!!! Those oats were awesome!!!!!!


Why no veggies


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

Awesome!  I usually don't do no carbs too well.  I get grumpy.  They stay pretty low for me anyways usually under 100.

Today is good.  No pain meds.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why no veggies



I don't know?? Thats how Lance (Dvlmn) wanted me to do it for 2 days-- To shock my body.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

Stacey...did that envelope make it yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2004)

Stacey, what kind of diet are you on?   Are you on something like that protein, carb rotation days like what TP put me on that one time?

Hope you're doing okay today sweetie!  About to go get something to eat, be back soon.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

JLB-- Yep those no carb days are hard-- somehow I made it through it-- Maybe because I have been SOOOO busy the past 2 days! LoL

Yeah No pain meds--thats great!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Make sure you let us know when you have no carb days so we can help keep you motivated.

Oh, did you check your bank account for those deposits???


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

Just what....if you have to do no carbs with boiled chicken.   ewww.....I hated that.  Usually the last week, peeps will do a carb deplete or a sodiumload.  I hated that!  walked around like I was in outter space for three days.  Must say I perfer the sodium load and had better results with that.   Ok...time to lounge on the couch.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Butterfly- I definatley will-- I have warned my coworkers already!!  LoL
Today I was a happy girl!

Ohh-- I checked yesterday at 3pm--and nothing-  I will check again now- Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Just what....if you have to do no carbs with boiled chicken.   ewww.....I hated that.  Usually the last week, peeps will do a carb deplete or a sodiumload.  I hated that!  walked around like I was in outter space for three days.  Must say I perfer the sodium load and had better results with that.   Ok...time to lounge on the couch.



LoL--girl I don't even KNOW how to boil chicken-- I always bake mine! I'm sure the last week will be pure hell!!!!! :9
Go Rest!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Ann-- I just checked my savings account--and it shows nothing yet.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Meals today- 1/30/04 (crazy busy at work)

Meal One: 8:45am
3/4cup oats w/ splenda
8 eggwhites
2 fishoil

Meal two 12:05pm
Chicken breast & water

1:45-- one can diet coke

Meal Three:3:30pm
35grams protein pwd. w/ water
2 fishoil


more to come--lots and lots of water. Last night I had 6 liters


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2004)

How in the H E Double L did you choke down 8 egg whites???

I can barely get my two down.  Now Victor wants me to have a shake, my oatmeal and egg whites for breakfast.  He says I'm needing more protein -- especially for my first meal.
 

I'm feeling like a big-o blimp right about now.  Gotta go log my lunch


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO!!!!! GIRL IT TOOK ME 30 Minutes to eat my Breakfast!! LOL!!!  I LOVE MY EGGS THOUGH!

I agree w/ Your trainer- you do need more protein in that first meal --sounds like you have a great trainer!!!

Girl- hush- I doubt you feel like a blimp--crazy woman!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm EXTREMLY Sore in my Chest-- Owie-- it hurt to put soap on it this morning- or to lather up--HELL- OUCH!  

My legs are getting very sore--

This diet is very hard for me-- I miss my sweets-- However I'm doing Fabulous!!!  (for the girl who would sneak in a lot of candy throughout the day)

Will post my workout from last night next


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Last nights workout: Jan. 29, 2004
Thursday- LEGS  8:05pm

Cardio: warmup- 6 minutes on the treadmill

Weights:
Lunges w/ 2 10lb. Dumbbells in each hand- 4 sets of 16 

Leg Curls: 4 sets of 15 (last set I did 20 b/c I lowered the weight)
                  55lbs (this machine is different -older--and I can't lift as much as the one at 24hr. fitness)

Leg Extentions: 2 sets of 15 @ 60lb
                          2 sets of 16 @ 65lbs
once again--a very old machine-- I'm use to lifting lots heavier--

SLDL--   4 sets of 16 using 2 12lb. dumbbells

Pile' Squats w/ 15lb dumbbell in the middle holding.
              4 sets of 15-- KILLER 

Also did 2 things that Dvlmn didn't say to do--but wanted to --(he hasn't seen these legs in person--hehe)
Leg Press-- 3 sets of 15 (did a few more on the last one)
   weight at 85lbs

calf raises (on legg press machine) 
4 sets of 12 w/ weight at 60lbs

standing calf raises (using my own body weight b/c we don't have a machine)  2 sets of 15
I do these a lot throughout the day

I also like to walk around on my tippie toes--trying to shape these damn calves-- I HAVE NONE!! Gotta fine em' soon! 

CARDIO At the End:
30 Minutes on the treadmill-- incline going up & down through it--stayed at 12% for a long time--walking at 3.9
then would lower to 6% and walk at 4.2

Not able to run on treadmill b/c I have a bad cough still.

Finished workout at 9:35


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

Stacey...I have pain meds.  LOL  I'll share. 

Leg workout looks great.  I miss doing legs.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh gawd.....I have calves and abs on Monday....owie is right   

Victor says that we should never train calves and legs on the same day.  Of course, take a look at my last leg day, you can probably tell why.  There's no way I'd be able to walk if we did.  
However, I'm not saying you're wrong.  I'm not the one entered in a comp either.  I should just shut my mouth.....your trainer is just fine I'm sure.  However again, I wouldn't know...................
he never comes to say hello to me -- and come to think of it, I haven't seen any pics lately!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm about to go run an errand and then go home peeps.  This is an early day for me because after I left work at 5 last night, I had to come back at 7:30 last night for 2 hours and work a little more before my boss left this morning, so I think I'm going to go home and get a little rest before we do anything tonight.

Hope everyone has a great evening.  Enjoy the Super Bowl.  
I have Cardio in the morning!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey...I have pain meds.  LOL  I'll share.
> 
> Leg workout looks great.  I miss doing legs.




ohhh can I take those for my chest pains??  I have some at home--(not as good as yours though)

THANKS!! Are you sure it looks okay?? Is there anything else I should do? I'm kidna limited with the neighborhood gym--and I STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN MY BALLEY'S membership yet!! What the heck is going on ?? Its going to be hard to do this comp without a "Real"gym membership-- Ya Know?!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh gawd.....I have calves and abs on Monday....owie is right
> 
> Victor says that we should never train calves and legs on the same day.  Of course, take a look at my last leg day, you can probably tell why.  There's no way I'd be able to walk if we did.
> ...



Any pics of who? Me? I'm doing them tomorrow (But maybe just for my trainer)

Your right- I shouldn't have done the calves--probably why Lance told me not to.. 
And girl I could barely get going on the treadmill after that leg workout-- I didn't want to do it--it was sooooo hard.. I was already sore-- I dripped sweat through out it all.. 

Hey you have a wonderful weekend honey-- Thats great your leaving now--sucks you were there late last night!! 

Have a great superbowl tooo!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ann-- I just checked my savings account--and it shows nothing yet.


Ok, we'll try Monday then.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't know about this no training calves and legs on the same day stuff... all I know is that John has trained both during the same workout for the last 13+ years.

And you can see how it's worked for him... http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsJohn/picsjohn_fitness1.htm


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Ok, we'll try Monday then.



Okay!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Your right Butterfly--It definalty has Helped John!! He has awesome legs!!  
I don't see why not either-- my legs are gonna be sore-might as well make it the entire thing!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

I just heard on 104 that Michael Jackson is in town with his sister Janet... love Janet but Michael


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Its So dark outside!!

Well I printed out a 2 week free guest pass to Balley's-- since they haven't mailed my 3 month membership card yet. SO I think my friend (who got her 3 month card on tuesday) & I are going tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

ohhh gross!!! I hate Michael Jackson!!!!

Janet is very beautiful though!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Wooohooo My songs On 104. right now BF--- Outkast-- The way you move---

Always jam to it in my car--CD is pretty good!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay NEED HELP!!!
I am suppose to go High carb tomorrow and low carb on sunday-- per Dvlmn

However I don't know what to eat?!!  I can't get a hold of him- and I will not have access to computer all weekend.. can Jodi, Jodie, leslie, bf--or any of you guys help me!!

Plus I think he told me to do all cardio only sat & sun

But don't know what to workout tonight?
HELP  
pretty please


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

hmm ok hun relax!  are you carb cycling? 
did he tell you how many carbs to aim for tomarrow? 
what are you supposed to train tomarrow? or its just carido ALL weekend right?


----------



## Leslie (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Okay NEED HELP!!!
> I am suppose to go High carb tomorrow and low carb on sunday-- per Dvlmn
> 
> ...


High carb= 6 meals
all have protein
2 with fat sources like PB, steak, egg yolk ect
4 meals with unlimited carbs- like oats, rice, sweet potato. eat until satisfied. DO NOT MEASURE
With carb meals have a smal piece of fruit, ie 1/2 apple or strawberries

LOW carb same as above cept 3 meals with measured carbs. Your BW=carb grams divided by 3

The above is only if he is using TP's carb cycle method...otherwsie I dunno what to tell ya

As for workouts- what parts did you hit already this week?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmm ok hun relax!  are you carb cycling?
> did he tell you how many carbs to aim for tomarrow?
> what are you supposed to train tomarrow? or its just carido ALL weekend right?



Thanks-- yes I'm carb cycling!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

is it TP's carb cycling diet that your following???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> High carb= 6 meals
> all have protein
> 2 with fat sources like PB, steak, egg yolk ect
> ...



THANKS!! You are a life saver!! I'm use to 5 meals a day--but should I go with 6 for tomorrow?? Also On the fat source--does that mean Salt free peanuts?? or no?

okay so take 125 Divided by 3--and thats how many carbs in each meal. Got It!
Thanks SO MUCH!!!! Your the best!!!

I worked chest on wednesday & biceps
Legs thrusday
 (We started wed.)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Its a modified version of his.


----------



## Fade (Jan 30, 2004)

Get the package yet?


----------



## Leslie (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> THANKS!! You are a life saver!! I'm use to 5 meals a day--but should I go with 6 for tomorrow??
> 
> *Five meals a day is fine too. I did that for a while myself. Instead of having 4 high carb meals, only have 3. REMEMBER no measuring, just eat*
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Leslie-- Hey thanks so much- I am going to do 5 meals instead. 

Everything made since except for that last bit about what you and Jodi did with the fruit...sorry

Thanks
Oh and starting a new journal Monday for us & Dvlmn


----------



## Leslie (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok, on low day have 2 meals of 41g carbs PLUS a small piece of fruit. (dont count fruit carbs).


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay got it!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks soo much!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

Have a great weekend Stacey.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Stacey!  I had a helatious time with Pay pal because I evidently have two accounts with my credit card on file and it sends the confirmation to an address I no longer use or have access to!  Anyway, I sent my donation so it will be up to you to tell me if you recieved it!

Have a great weekend, hunny!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

David- thanks so much!!!  Your way to kind!!!!!! I will go check it out soon to see if it made it. Thanks!! 

Hope u had a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

Here is my weekend update-  BEWARE-- LOTS OF WHINING! 
I have worked out every single day since last Monday- Jan. 26th--which is a first for me-- I am use to working out 4 days a week--and by far not this intense!!!

Another thing- Still haven't gotten my Balleys 3 month memberships in the mail- very worried about that! However, I did print out a free 2 week pass to Balleys-- So I was able to go there over the weekend.

Also-- I am having a super super hard time with my Stomach. I have a very very weak tummy to begin with..and now it seems even more F*cked up.  I'm really getting irritated with it--and I'm giving this hole diet one more week-- and I'm switching to something else that my body can handle. Here Too much Info--but a need to know- I have had Diearrerha (sp?) every single day since last tuesday!!! My bootie hurts like hell.. Not Fun! Every morning I feel extremly nautious--and my tummy hurts then too--feel like I'm going to throw up every morning. SUCKS! I feel horrible & extremly weak!!!! 

Also- Every freaken muscle part on my body hurts-- like hell- (which I can understand this- I have been going everyday for way over an hour) each day something new hurts, along with what was hurting the day before! HOWEVER, The worst thing ever to hurt-that I can not put up with at all--and do not like feeling this pain- is having my chest muscles hurt. For one, that my implants feel very weird, and too wear I did not want Matt to touch them at all for like 3 days-- during sex.. it was god alful pain if I was on the bottom-- my chest was very very very much in pain-- DO NOT LIKE AT ALL  
I can definaltey handle my legs, abs, arms hurting-- not a problem--although I know Matts getting sick of me saying "ouch that hurts or ouch that hurts every night during sex" Its something new.
I do however HOPE that this is only because I'm at the begginning--- but if my chest is going to hurt for the next 15 weeks--lordy I don't know-- but I know I will cry! 

I'm really really thinking that this entire figure comp is SOOO not for me-- I HATE That I'm thinking this--but seriously I don't think my heart is in it--like it is for other people--and maybe I should stick to modeling. Also--ALLLLL I'm thinking about is wanting to get pregnant!!  And Matt and I talked about it to on saturday night-- How come the first god damn time hes talking to me about this and being positive and SMILING! I'm doing something else and have to wait until May. However, I am getting off my birth control pills in April--I know it will take awhile for me to get preggo. But You guys to see Matts face - Him SMILE at me when I said I want to get off the pill Soon-- He said this "I figured you were already not taking them" Total shocker

I'm not giving up on the fitness comp yet--I'm still pushing myself hard-however its very hard when nobody in my family and only one friend is behind me. My workout friend yesterday told me theres absolutely NO WAY I will get my body looking like those girls at comps in 15 weeks. I agree with her-- How in the world am I going to transform my legs, but, back, into looking stage worthy??? How? 

I'm sorry for all the whining!! I just had to let my journal know what I was thinking all weekend.

On a positive note: This was the first weekend in my life where I ate perfect, no cheating at all!!!!!!!!! Followed my diet the way I was told!  And worked out!  Yeah!  (which by the way was very hard yesterday when on our coffee table we had a spread of chips and dip, etc... I didn't touch )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2004)

Stacey,
Honey, wayyyyy too much whining going on.   Just jokin'!!!  

I know you're sore.  That comes with the territory of working hard and you know it.  

Maybe you're already pregnant?  Have you taken a test yet?  When was your least period?  What do you think?  I remember when I was pregnant, I could not stand for my boobs to be touched, it was just too painful.   But I totally understand what you mean about them feeling weird.  Mine do too, especially this morning when we were doing chest.

I know how much you want to get pregnant because I'm right there with you.  I soooo want to walk into the gym one morning and tell Victor that we're going to have to change it up because I'm pregnant!  Man, that would be the bomb!!   I"m glad Matt is finally on track with the baby thing.  Maybe you should stop taking your b/c pills now!  

Why do you think your stomach is so upset?  Do you think it's the high protein -- too much protein?  Are you feeling bad, do you think you have that virus?   I'm just wondering because you mentioned being nautious too?  That's another thing that makes me wonder if you're already pregnant.

I'm so sorry that no one in your family is behind you honey.  That really makes it hard when your closest friends and family don't support you.  But we support and you know we love you.  I think we have a very close knit family right here -- well....some of us at least but the majority of us would love to see any one of us succeed at what we do.  Please don't feel down sweetheart.  It will all fall into place at some point.

I love you,
T


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh and I'm so proud of you for not touching the chips and dip.  Wish I hadn't touched the pizza that we ordered!!!!!!  

I was definitely paying for it last night.........heartburn city!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm with Fit on this one Stacey.  

As far as the workouts and being sore, that usually last the first week or two.  Your body has to adjust to something new.  I remember when I started, my trainer had me so sore I could hardly walk up the stairs to the bedroom.  

Hang in there, things will get better soon.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

Aww Stace, I'm sorry you're having a hard time  Honey, you need REST DAYS too, you can't work out everyday like that. It's not going to benefit you! Today you REST!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey stacey    I know i disappeared just had to figure some stuff out, well i am back, and i see you are having a rough go.  You are awesome babe and just figure out what you and Matt want andyou will do amazing at anything you do babe


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stacey,
> Honey, wayyyyy too much whining going on.   Just jokin'!!!
> 
> ...



Hey honey, thanks so much for all that!! I have no idea whats up with my tummy. I do have a very sensitive stomach to begin with--however this past week was Just pure hell...every morning and at night also. I don't know what the deal is-- I don't think I'm pregnant-- I had my last period 2 wks ago.   I really doubt I am. I know my stomach is very weak to begin with. (as in I cannot eat before getting into a car, etc... can't eat bfast till I get to work, etc.. can't eat certain foods--make me hurt)
I stopped taking the fish oil--doing an experiment- I think that may be hurting me. ? SO just testing the waters. Also Today is suppose to be no carb--however I had a slice of whole wheat low carb (7grams) bread with my protein shake for bfast--just testing things out.

I want a baby so bad FG--I want it way more than to be in a figure comp. This figure comp was my idea that would be something to keep me busy until Matt was ready. I know he did not say "I'm ready" but when we talk about everything now--he smiles---and he acts like it wouldn't be a bad thing at all if I got pregnant. I want that more than anything in the world. I have cramps every afternoon--my cyst-- so I'm not sure whats going on with my ovaries.

Girls I'm not giving up on the comp -- just having a major down time. SUCKS. I know I'm suppose to be sore-- I just said that I do not like being sore in my Chest- My implants did not feel right at all--and underneath  (my chest muscles) Hurt so bad that I wanted to CRY. I can handle anything else being sore-not a problem- BRING IT ON. Just my chest--yuck!!! 

FG-- If I stopped taking my pills now- I would get pregnant-maybe- and have a hunting season baby==definatley don't want that..lol (it would be born in November -ha)

I don't know what to do? Except keep on trying-- 

I am very happy that all of you here support me


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey now...there is nothing wrong with us November Babies!  LOL

Sounds like you may have just had a really tough chest workout.  Maybe try a lighter weight on the next one.  No reason to be in pain for days after a workout.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh and I'm so proud of you for not touching the chips and dip.  Wish I hadn't touched the pizza that we ordered!!!!!!
> 
> I was definitely paying for it last night.........heartburn city!!!



Thanks girl! It was VERY Hard-- instead I made baked chicken/brown rice and had that. 

Even My dog got doritos! lol

No beer either--and everyone else was drinking--however beer is not hard for me to pass up! 

SORRY about the heartburn from your pizza=that does sound soo yummy!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hey now...there is nothing wrong with us November Babies!  LOL
> 
> Sounds like you may have just had a really tough chest workout.  Maybe try a lighter weight on the next one.  No reason to be in pain for days after a workout.



Hey girl! how are you feeling??? How is your knee?? 

I know My hubby is a november baby!! LoL --I just know how much he loves going hunting every november for 2 wks in Missouri--and I would feel bad if I was about to go into labor...lol ..or he had to stay home for a birthday party!

I know- I'm going lighter on the next one.

I have no idea how my body is going to transform in 15 weeks!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey stacey    I know i disappeared just had to figure some stuff out, well i am back, and i see you are having a rough go.  You are awesome babe and just figure out what you and Matt want andyou will do amazing at anything you do babe



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SAYING THIS!! Exactly what I need to hear!!! Your awesome girl!!
I miss ya but I know your taking care of things!! Hope all is well with you sweetie!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 2, 2004)

I am good, super busy with school and school stuff but good, trying to crack down and get things going so I can graduate in a year and move, man I already feel the pressure and I have a year to go  :lol

I am thinking good thoughts for you babe


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

Your body will change in ways you never thought it would!  You'll be suprised at how much!  Just stay on track. 

I'm doing fine, no pain meds since Thursday!! woohoo.  I have a whole bottle of these darn Vicadins now.  LOL  I'll be bored at home until Thursday.  I go back to work then.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> I know My hubby is a november baby!! LoL --I just know how much he loves going hunting every november for 2 wks in Missouri--and I would feel bad if I was about to go into labor...lol ..or he had to stay home for a birthday party!



Awww, poor Matt.   Ya know, sorry about his luck.  But sometimes other things are more important (like your wife going into labor) than going hunting or God forbid having to stay home and spend your birthday with your wife!!!!!!

I think if you had a November baby, that just might be the best b-day present he'd ever gotten.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2004)

oooooh, that sounded pissy didn't it?   I didn't mean it to be babe.  I'm sorry.

You know what I mean though


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I am good, super busy with school and school stuff but good, trying to crack down and get things going so I can graduate in a year and move, man I already feel the pressure and I have a year to go  :lol
> 
> I am thinking good thoughts for you babe



I know you can do it!! That will be awesome if you can graduate in a year!! Are you and Darren living together Now??

I'm glad your around--have missed ya bunches!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Your body will change in ways you never thought it would!  You'll be suprised at how much!  Just stay on track.
> 
> I'm doing fine, no pain meds since Thursday!! woohoo.  I have a whole bottle of these darn Vicadins now.  LOL  I'll be bored at home until Thursday.  I go back to work then.



Okay- I believe you!!  And I have seen the before & afters in magazines--just really can't see how my body will change like that
  

WooHooo No pain meds since Thursday! damn girl your strong!!! I'm such a pus when it comes to pain!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> oooooh, that sounded pissy didn't it?   I didn't mean it to be babe.  I'm sorry.
> 
> You know what I mean though



Hey--No that didn't sound pissy at all honey-- I know what you meant--and your soooo right!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww Stace, I'm sorry you're having a hard time  Honey, you need REST DAYS too, you can't work out everyday like that. It's not going to benefit you! Today you REST!



Thanks Jenny!!  I know I need to rest!  Maybe Wednesday. Tonight & tomorrow night I meet my friend right after work at Balleys!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 2, 2004)

Wish they'd let you use my Bally's membership...not like I'm using it


----------



## butterfly (Feb 2, 2004)

Have you checked for those deposits today???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Wish they'd let you use my Bally's membership...not like I'm using it



Wouldn't that be awesome! They are strict though!  

Butterfly it has almost the same amount in my savings...
except it said that on Jan. 30   .23cents was added, and on Jan 30 again.. .30cents was added.

weird!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 2, 2004)

That's what I was looking for


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh COOL -- Really!! LoL-- well then they did it! Yeah!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 2, 2004)

Are you sure those were the EXACT amounts added???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, we probably need to contact PayPal or something.  I know I personally put in $20.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Are you sure those were the EXACT amounts added???



YEP THats what it said!!!! 

I know there should be $115 in there


----------



## butterfly (Feb 2, 2004)

No... see these first two small amounts were to verify that that was really your bank account.  But it's not taking the .23 and .30 cents.  That's why I asked if you were positive on the amounts.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

Very strange!!  I just pulled up my bank account and it said it grabbed two small transaction of those same amounts!

$.43 & $.22.

Now I know I sent $30!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

I know my bank statement got the correct amount pulled.  

Do you use hotmail for your email stacey?  If so, you have to take the back route in to verify your paypal info.  I had that happen when I set up my ebay stuff and my pay pal.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No... see these first two small amounts were to verify that that was really your bank account.  But it's not taking the .23 and .30 cents.  That's why I asked if you were positive on the amounts.




Okay-- I just checked my savings account again-- it's 9:20am
It says I have $13.42 in my savings account 

says a transaction on Jan. 30 for .16cents
and Jan. 30th for .23 cents were made


Sorry guys


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Umm...Stacey...You have more in your savings than I have in mine.  hehe


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

hehehe.. I use to have $2000 last April--   But Shit happens, ya know!!

I hate not having any in there... not fun!


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Girlie!!!

I just rechecked my Wachovia Account and the deduction of $30 took place!!!    

So sweetie, you should have it!  Recheck your pay pal account.

PS. Oh yeah, you WILL do great hun and we are so proud of you for competing!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you David sooo much!! Your way too kind! 

I will recheck it!! COOL!

I hope that its easy to return this money--if say I end up pregnant??!! 

Thanks David!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Had a great workout last night- Chest & cardio & Abs..fun!


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank you David sooo much!! Your way too kind!
> 
> I will recheck it!! COOL!
> ...



The only thing I request in return would be...

A great attitude when competing  and for you to never change personality wise.  Stay Sweet, hun!  

Oh, but if you become famous, I would like an additional request.

Remember us!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Umm....mine can go toward baby stuff. 

Stacey.........................I wanna do cardio too!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

No way-- I would totally return every dime-- or keep it for the next comp!! 

You guys are Crazy!!

I'm not giving up though!   
David--your sooooo sweet!!! THANKS!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey hottie have a great day, wish I could just work and train, would be so much easier, but oh well.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

JODIE-- Girl your nuts!!!!

NO CARDIO YET HON!! But I know how your feeling totally!!! When I had my surgeries I was soo pissy b/c I wanted to go jogging with my doggie!!!!! sorry honey--SOOOOON!!!!

Oh- And I'm starting a new journal for training/diet only (and diet tips welcome)--and Lets keep on chatting in here!! !


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

You're PayPal account is now set up and all the donations have been accepted!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Pam!!! Thanks! And girl School is wayyyyyy more important!! 
You are eating clean!! And I'm so proud!

You have a great day too


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Woohoo Ann!   Your awesome!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh WoW-Thanks Ann!!!

Good Morning Ann!  How are you today!???


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL.  I'm not pissy.  Just trying to stay away from a craving for cookies and other foods.  Craig is trying to do the body for life thing and me wanting yuck foods is not helping him out.

I won't do cardio.  Promise.  Just waiting on the PT to call me so I can start that.  She's making me mad...I want to go today.  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Do you want me to transfer all or some of the money to your savings account or leave it in there for now?

Got a slight headache but I'm good


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Butterfly--  Can we just leave it there for now??? 
Thanks honey!

Sorry you have a headache
Are you getting a tummy pooch yet???


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Will do!

More than just a pooch   I've been meaning to get John to take a pic.  I never let anyone take pics of me when I was pregnant with Cory so I don't want to miss out on that this time


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Jodie- Yeah I bet you are wanting the PT to call you! Thats what I have always wanted to go to school for--my dream is to be a PT--then I could be helping you right now

YUMMMM COOOKIES!!!!-- I hear ya on that craving. I'm use to having them all the time. Last saturday night Matt & I were at Kroger picking up his superbowl food--and I was literally STARING at these chocolate Chip Pecan cookies--had them in my hand--LMAO!! It was quite a seen--almost bought them-thinking the "guys" could have them And I could just eat half of one---then Matt came and found me and dragged me away from them!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Good for Matt!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> YUMMMM COOOKIES!!!!-- I hear ya on that craving. I'm use to having them all the time. Last saturday night Matt & I were at Kroger picking up his superbowl food--and I was literally STARING at these chocolate Chip Pecan cookies--had them in my hand--LMAO!! It was quite a seen--almost bought them-thinking the "guys" could have them And I could just eat half of one---then Matt came and found me and dragged me away from them!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

LMAO!! It was quite a seen I tell ya!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Will do!
> 
> More than just a pooch   I've been meaning to get John to take a pic.  I never let anyone take pics of me when I was pregnant with Cory so I don't want to miss out on that this time



awww really-- You have a pooch!! COOL! I think women are soo cute when Pregnant! YEAH! Get those pics done!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Did you smell the box?  LOL  I still do that when dieitng.  I'll carry the item around with me the whole time...sniffing it, then put it down 30 mins later.  LOL

Good thing you had Matt with you.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

OH Yeah I smelled it!!! YUMMMMMM PROBABLY DROOLED On it too!!!!!  I'M very glad I had Matt with me--and its a good thing he's not a "cookie" person Like me!! 
LoL


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

I want a cookie now.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

me tooooo!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Jill-- I like your quote under your name--"taking it one day at a time"

Thats what I should use!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok Ok you guys talked me into it... I'll eat enough cookies for ALL of you today   How do Oreos sounds


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

mmmm Oreos.   Craig wouldn't get any the other night.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

And you were sick too, what a meany


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL...he brought chips instead.  hehe


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Ok Ok you guys talked me into it... I'll eat enough cookies for ALL of you today   How do Oreos sounds




OHHH YUMMMMMMMMMY!! Lick the inside for me toooo!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Hmm-- Jodie-- I don't know which is yummier--chips or Oreos--lets see~ What KIND of chips??? ha


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Tostitos and salsa.  We killed the bag in an hour.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

LMAO!! THATS THE BEST--then my 2nd fave. is Cool Ranch Doritos--I stared at them at the gas station today at lunch (30min. ago)--haha Thought about buying them too--AND I NEVER DO!! Thank god I'm LOWWWWWW in cash!! HAHA

Just got my diet coke and left


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

I saw that they have new guacomole flavored doritios. I bet they are yummy. Maybe if anyone tries them they can let me and Stacey know if they are good!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

It won't be me.  I don't care for doritos that much.  Not much of a chip person.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

I SAW THOSE TODAY TOOOO--My brother said they ROCK!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Ohh the only ones I LOVE is cool ranch--I can watch Matt eat all the others...

Funny thing is -when I was 16 I would eat the ENTIRE bag with Koolaid in 2 days!!!!!!! AND I WAS A SIZE DOUBLE ZERO--now that will piss you off!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Okay no more food talk today Or I will cheat!!!! pretty please!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 3, 2004)

We have kit kats sitting in our kitchen and some miniature chocolate bars too.....



Just kidding.  How are you today sweetie pie?   Hope you're doing great.  I'm super slammed today.   Hey, have you checked out my thread about the tshirts in Open Chat.   You've got one of my soon to be famous wears coming your way doll!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm trying to eat this big ole burger I just got from Fuddruckers, yum!

I won't say what I got for dessert


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> We have kit kats sitting in our kitchen and some miniature chocolate bars too.....
> 
> 
> ...



awwwwwww kitkats!!

I'm great--its High carb day!!  Although I am sleepy!
How are you??

Actually I just replied in there--how crazy!!

I can't wait to see them--and WEAR IT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm trying to eat this big ole burger I just got from Fuddruckers, yum!
> 
> I won't say what I got for dessert



U suck!!!!! JUST KIDDING!!!!

Awww c'mon just tell me what ya got?? I will live through you and your baby!!!  haha!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Well ok then... it's a chocolate iced brownie


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

OMG!! OMG!!!!!!!!!! YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! ENJOY!!

Man I wanna get preggo now..LMAO!!!  

YUM YUM!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL....Stacey...being pregnant doens't mean junk food every day!  But dang it does sound yummy!

Here...I'll post a pic of my doggie today.  This was after I got out of bed.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

lol at that dog


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

and you're right about the junk food Jodie.

-I usually eat wheat toast and a glass of milk for breakfast
cereal for a snack
-lunch is normally something healthy from Luby's cafeteria or like today a burger from Fuddrucker (did not eat the fries), sometimes I have a coke
-afternoon snack is usually sweet like a ding dong but it's never excessive
-Dinner is healthy too

I try not to eat too late at night cause I read that keep add to not being able to sleep well at night.

So you see, I do allow myself those goodies I just don't overdo them and I eat well too.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> LOL....Stacey...being pregnant doens't mean junk food every day!  But dang it does sound yummy!
> 
> Here...I'll post a pic of my doggie today.  This was after I got out of bed.



AWWWWWWWWWWW I LOVE THAT PIC!!! AWWWWW!! HOW CUTE!!!!

Oh I know about the being preggo/junk food--your totally right--


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Your doing awesome butterfly!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

I ate pizza everyday when I was preggo.  Got as big as a house!  LMAO


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

I didn't know you had kids?  How many and how old?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

I have one.  He'll be 18 on the 20th of this month.  He lives down in Friendswood with his dad.  

Stacey...doesn't Katy look comfy.  She looked cold so I covered her up.  She stayed that way for about 2 hours.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool!  Does he go to Friendswood HS???

You should give me a shout next time you come down this way


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

He does Ann.  He's a photographer for the school, plus does some freelance stuff for the Newspaper down there.  The Pearland one.  (I think)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have one.  He'll be 18 on the 20th of this month.  He lives down in Friendswood with his dad.
> 
> Stacey...doesn't Katy look comfy.  She looked cold so I covered her up.  She stayed that way for about 2 hours.



YES SHE DOES!!!! She looks sooo warm.. My dog is always sleeping when I leave the house--with Matt--and he goes allthe way under the covers...or he lays on my pillow!! Makes me want to crawl in there with them!!!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey sweetie, I posted in your new journal but deleted it  

So glad your competing, good for you, your most beautiful and so determined, plus you have Lance and Leslie helping, that's so awesome 

Have a great day honey


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Katie!! Thanks SOOO Much!! Your too sweet!!

I hope you have a great day tooo!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 4, 2004)

Good morning hunny bunny!!  How are you?   I'm actually feeling really good and happy for some reason today.

Gotta go post my killer workout.   Be back soon


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey baby!!! oh man give me some of that energy!! I crawled out of bed at 6:35am whining about being sore and not wanting to go to work..lol

Cool- can't wait to see your Killer workout! I had one last night to-- I worked out pretty much all damn night it felt like it--ha. Go see my journal- just no posting


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Today is my no carb day too Stacey, we can make it! Crazy thing is im off to do bis and tris-maybe a little cardio. Silly me. I just had a blueberry flavored shake, yum and yuk at the same time!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Jill-- Yeah-we can do it together! 
Yep--Last week I was doing heavy cardio & Weights on 2 no carb days-- it wasn't that bad! LoL

Man--- that shake sounds YUMMMMMMMMY!! Who makes it?? 

Have a great workout!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Stacey...the new journal looks great!  Don't worry about the weight your lifting, those come with time.  You're doing an awesome job for just getting started.  

Oh..if Bally's doesn't get you that membership soon, let me know, I can probably get you a month pass to the 24 hr fitness.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks JLB!!!! I use to go a lot heavier in my legs--so that is wierd for me-but oh well. However the neighborhood gym didn't have some of the machines I was doing last night--and I hadn't done them in 10 months or more. (use to workout with my brother at 24 hour fitness-- till we moved in April)

Thanks about the pass!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey hottie had to come over and say good morning    Am off for another wonderful fun filled day


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey cutie!!! Good Morning!!  Hope your day is better than yesterday!!!  Take care girlie!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Morning ladies!

I think I'm still asleep


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Morning honey!! I know me too-- I'm actually wanting a cup of coffee--and I don't ever drink coffee!!!

How are ya?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Man I feel like I'm about to barf!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

No barfing allowed.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

lol--thanks girl!

Can I have coffee w/ two splendas???? I don't like coffee--but I'm sooo sleepy


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Coffee shouldn't have any carbs.  I don't see why not.  
I took an eca stack...and oh my it has me going.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

LoL!!! Cool-- I'm drinking it --its not even full to the top in the cup--maybe 3 oz. --those little pixie wannabe cups..lol

its not too bad either...taste okay.

LOL--wish I were hyper--what kind of ECA stack do you do?? C'mon give up your secret--also do not take any pain meds today--I know you haven't been..but I got sent to the hospital back in July after my surgery. I took One pain pill at 9am--and one effedrine at 2pm--- then was rushed to the emergency room to have my tummy pumped. Although they couldn't b/c I just had surgery--so I had to drink Charcoal--literally - 2 huge cups   Not Fun--But I learned my lesson!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

I haven't had pain meds since Thursday.  I swear I have 36 of those things left.  LOL  The ECA stack is 1 vasapro, one walmart brand stay awake (caffine) and 1 yohimbine.  No asprin.  But if you have heart problems, I wouldn't recommend it.  It has me going pretty good and I am almost immune to ephedra stuff.

Eww...the charcoal stuff does not sound yummy.  Poor thing.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

ohhhhhhhh I took a pain med last night for my horrible cramps!! 
I have One Left!!!  lol

Whats Vasapro??

I don't know what to take?? Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 4, 2004)

If you drink charcoal can you use your poop on the grill with a little lighter fluid? (my mind works in mysterious ways)

Coffee has no carbs and caffiene is actually ood for the metabolism...jodie and I have been taking:

25mg ephedra (vasopro)
200mg caffiene (walmart's brand of no doze)
2.5mg yohimbe (from bulk nutrition)

It had us both jacked up at the gym last night!
It is workin well for me...I am down 14 pounds in the last 4 weeks.

Jodie can give ya the details on how to order the stuff if ya want to try it.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 4, 2004)

woops...i didnt read jodies reply above...said the same damn thing i said....starting to say the same things alot actually....is that a good singn or a bad sign?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Definitely a good sign   My hubby and I do that all the time


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Lmao @ Dr. ~~ Too funny! Thank you for helping though!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

That charcoal crap does make you goooo allll night-- i hated it with a passion!!!! 

They had to run EKG's on my heart to make sure it was okay!! And I got yelled at by the Dr. for taking effedrine!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Vasapro is the Brand name for the Effedrine.  Pure effedrine.  which would not be good for you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Why do u say that jlb?

sorry i am not all caught up reading this journal 

and of course any doc will yell at you for taking ephedrine

my doc yelled at me for protein powder


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

because she said she has had problems with her heart before.  Better to be safe.

All dr's say not to take it.  hehe


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

ooohh

yeah better stay away from it missy! 

it's ok you can achieve without


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

YEP I can't have a full dosage of it- so wouldn't benefit me

LoL


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

I just powerwalked in the Mall by me and I was going and going good-- then I walked past the Cookie co. (They just put it in too--- I thought i would be safe going there b/c they didn't have one ) Kept walking...  Then got to the other side--THEY HAVE ANOTHER ONE --and you could smell that one  And I thought about just asking for a SAMPLE--Lmao!! I was staring at them.. drooling.. But I kept walking... fast..past it.. left the mall smiling b/c I DID IT!  
 

Powerwalked for about 30 minutes!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

O M G MY LEGS ARE SOOOOOOOOOO SORE!! IT HURTS TO WALK!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 4, 2004)

Wooo Hooo, I"m so glad you walked by the cookies!!!  

You have more willpower than I do!


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I just powerwalked in the Mall by me and I was going and going good-- then I walked past the Cookie co. (They just put it in too--- I thought i would be safe going there b/c they didn't have one ) Kept walking...  Then got to the other side--THEY HAVE ANOTHER ONE --and you could smell that one  And I thought about just asking for a SAMPLE--Lmao!! I was staring at them.. drooling.. But I kept walking... fast..past it.. left the mall smiling b/c I DID IT!
> 
> 
> Powerwalked for about 30 minutes!


Good going girl! My mini eggs are still on my coffee table-ya for me! My beau said hes gonna throw them out- I said NO! im trying to practice some control here, and those eggies are helping!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Wooo Hooo, I"m so glad you walked by the cookies!!!
> 
> You have more willpower than I do!



THANKS!! YEP IT WAS HARD!!! It's the Cookie Co. man!!!  So Hard!! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Jill---- now thats self control woman!! You Rock!!! 

I have my chocolate hidden!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

I run with my shirt over my nose...or steal a tiny sample.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

LoL!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

I love their cookies!!!  But I have no energy to go to the mall and get some


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

WELL I WILL GET YOU SOME NEXT TIME And Overnight them to you!!   (But I will get them on my cheat meal day!!! 


wondering when that will be anyway???!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2886613487&category=45334   <~~~~Cute shoes!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

You're sweet!

I think I will try to make it up to the Mall this weekend though... I always get John Godiva chocolates for Valentine's Day 

He and Cory will be gone to a paintball tournament Valentine's Day weekend 

I was going to go but when I found out I was pregnant I couldn't imagine riding in the car for 4-5 hrs to get to New Orleans and then have to sit our on the fields all day watching them... think I'm going to go see a chick flick instead 

Do you and Matt have plans?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2886613487&category=45334   <~~~~Cute shoes!


Those are cute!  Do they allow the rhinestones?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes they do!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2887995820&category=45331<~~~Not as tall in the heel and very cute!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

I like those!

Check out the heal on this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2886617841&category=45334&tc=photo


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You're sweet!
> 
> I think I will try to make it up to the Mall this weekend though... I always get John Godiva chocolates for Valentine's Day
> ...



Hey honey! Oh yummmy Godiva! Thats so sweet of you. 
Well with Matt it all depends on if he is off work. And Money.. we have None!!! Soooooooo we may rent a movie that night or something..but right now the word "valentines" has not been mentioned--and usually matt sucks about it. And It doesn't bother me! LoL


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

But if it were me competing, I'd get these...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2886906915&category=45334&tc=photo

BTW Stacey, if you decide to buy any of these shoes online we can pay for them using your paypal account.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Holy cow--that last ones heel!!!!  

All those shoes are cute!! 

I'm not ordering anything until I'm 5 weeks out.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Now Butterfly~  I LOVE the last ones!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ya'll are funny.  LOL  They are all cute.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh sure, it's time to go home and NOW it starts to rain


----------



## cajunFit (Feb 4, 2004)

Stacey.....I am so proud of you girl!!!  I have been reading your journal ..... very impressive....you have come along way!!!

I'm right there with you.....I am training for my very first comp also.

You can do it!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh.....shoes!!!!

Those are all cute.  I especially like the ones with the rhinestones on the two straps.

You should get those.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Stacey.....I am so proud of you girl!!!  I have been reading your journal ..... very impressive....you have come along way!!!
> 
> I'm right there with you.....I am training for my very first comp also.
> ...



Thank you soooo much cajunfit. Yep I have come a long way--however the old me cracked last night-- I cheated--feel horrible about it.. I had 3 pieces of those tiny solid chocolate egg things-
I know horrible!! I also had a few sugarfree sour thingies.  

But I'm back on track today. 

I really don't know how people eat sooo perfect day in and day out.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi FG! How are you today??

Its super nasty here--rain rain rain!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

I have really bad pain in my ovary today 

(well I get cramps every afternoon around 4:30) But today this is early!  & Right on my ovary!!! Very low.

Anyhow--need to call dr. later if it continues--sometimes with Endometreiosis it just causes you pain--and I deal.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

aww Stace I home that you get feeling better and that pain goes away!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Jen!! Its a bad stabbing pain!!!

I just called my doctor and the earliest they can see me is Monday at 11am. My dr. has surgeries all day tomorrow. They did say that if it gets worse to come on in.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

Stacey..those were little cheats.  no biggies!   

If you need pain meds....I have extras!  I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Jlb-- I still felt bad about doing them. I ate something else to (shapes like a hershey kiss--but they are pink/green/ all kinds of different colors--mint things??) Had 2

Was horrible--I was home from 6pm to 10:30pm by myself-watching -bored- and the old me came out--I need a babysitter if I'm doing this comp!!! LOL

awww thanks about the pain meds-- I think I have a bottle at home, that allows for me to have one refill--if not your getting a phone call--kidding!  Thanks hon.

How are you today?? Took me an hour and a half to get to work today


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I really don't know how people eat sooo perfect day in and day out.



YOu have to cheat every once in a while.   That's how we keep our sanity!!! 

Victor says, you know, if you really, really are craving something, go ahead and have it.   Just know that you have to work it off with maybe 10 or 15 minutes extra cardio.

Which is exactly what I'm doing this afternoon when I leave work, because I'm sitting here with a bacon, egg and cheese sandwich.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks Jen!! Its a bad stabbing pain!!!
> 
> I just called my doctor and the earliest they can see me is Monday at 11am. My dr. has surgeries all day tomorrow. They did say that if it gets worse to come on in.




Don't you just hate doctors?   THey tell you they can't see you, but if you get worse, come on in.  Like a space magically opens up for you.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

yummmmmmm bacon, egg, & Cheese-- enjoy! 

See I crave sweets and thats all -- nothing fried, nothing esle really--just my chocolate. 

Yep I will work it off tonight


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

LMAO-- I KNOW FG-- and I'm not doing that. Because the last time the told me to come on in--I sat there for 2 hours in the waiting room--rather lay in bed--and go on my appt.!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank you soooo much cajunfit. Yep I have come a long way--however the old me cracked last night-- I cheated--feel horrible about it.. I had 3 pieces of those tiny solid chocolate egg things-
> I know horrible!! I also had a few sugarfree sour thingies.
> 
> ...


 What? No fair....my mini eggs are still unopened! Just get back on track today hon! You can do it!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

LMAO 

They were yummmmy toooo!! 
I am back on track today


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

well my doctors office just called & Said they can see me at 3:15 today --they didn't realize how booked up they were on Monday. Stupid people. I have to see if its okay w/ the manager.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

What are mini eggs?   I have no clue......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

YOu just tell your manager that you've been in pain and made an appt. for Monday, but they called and can take you today!

Your health is most important....


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Cadbury mini  eggs http://www.ctai.ca/landofcadbury/lo/mompop/products/minieggs.htm


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> What are mini eggs?   I have no clue......



those round tiny chocolate balls--solid--they always sell at christmas time--and all holidays..lol--come in a baggie full of them!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Jill thats not what I had--mine were solid chocolate ball!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> YOu just tell your manager that you've been in pain and made an appt. for Monday, but they called and can take you today!
> 
> Your health is most important....



YEP~ AND SHE AGREED!! I told her! I'm leaving at 3:15!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

OKAY, QUESTION FOR EVERYONE!!

Who is going to be in attendance or coming from somewhere else to see Stacey's comp?

I know I'm coming, JLB's gonna be there.  I'm sure Butterfly and Fade are going to be in attendance.

Who else???


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

Craig.     He goes with me everywhere.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

OH cool!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Leaving now for the doctor

you guys have a good night


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh wow...taking a late lunch makes the afternoon go quick!  Have a good night Stacey!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

Stacey, be sure to let us know first thing in the morning how it went.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 5, 2004)

I will be thinking of miss hottie    I love Texas and wish I could be there


----------



## cajunFit (Feb 5, 2004)

When exactly is it?  Houston is only 3 1/2  hrs for me.  I would love to go and cheer Stacey on! 

Stacey I hope your appt goes well.  I will keep you in Prayer.

JLB  I hope your feeling better too....Prayers with you also!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

May 15th, at the George R Brown Convention Center.

I'm doing better.  Thank you for asking.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Stacey!!    

 Thought I would say good morning!!  I wish I could see you compete!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2004)

C'mon down CajunFit....we'd love to have you in our big humble state!!!

I can't wait!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey everyone!!  Thanks so much for thinking of me. The contest is very iffie right now if I'm going to do it. I may have to do another later one!! I still want to compete-however my doctor thinks I'm hurting my body with all the exercise and dieting I'm doing. I weighed 123 yesterday on HIS scale--and normally weigh 126-127 on his scale. He told me not to lose anymore!! I told him about the competition and he was excited for me b/c he knows I love working out --- but he also said that I should really be concerned about having a baby right now. That my body needs to right now. He wants me to stop taking my pills when I'm done with this pack--that it could take me a long time to get preggo--or not--or I may not be able to??!! Thats just what he recommends for me to do. 

I have a bunch of tiny cysts on both my ovaries, more on my left.. right now they are okay--but thats whats causing me to cramp. However he said if I keep getting the "sharp" pain --then its my endometreiosis acting up also (You can't see Endometreiosis when you do an inside ultrasound, that you can only see by surgery)--but you can pretty much tell if its it by different types of pain. 

SO I'm suppose to track my pain-- and if it gets worse then we will do surgery.. but If I just have my cramps that are not too bad (the kind I'm use to) then no surgery. 

Right now the cysts shouldn't form into ONE big one--but it is veryvery possible--b/c My body did that last year.

So I'm on a painmed for my cramping.. 

Thanks for all your concerns!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hmm....if now is the time for you to be trying to get preggo...then do so!  I know from what you have said that ya'll are wanting one and waiting may make it to where you can not.  Being a Mom isn't something you should pass up, if it is something you are wanting to do.

Competetions happen every year, regardless.  But your ability to have a baby may not.  Take the baby optition and pass on this show to concentrate on having a lil Stacey.  I know that everyone that has been supporting you on here to do a show, would support you in your decision to be a Mommy too!  Then we can have both you and Ann preggo!  hehe


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

I agree with Jodie 100%!!!! make the baby your #1 priority! I posted in my journal about what I thought about it hun! 
I totally think its the best decision for the moment! competing is not for evyerone.... and other things in life become so much more important! you know you have my support girl!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey Jodie--that was the sweetest post ever! Thank you so much for your kind & understanding words. I'm really not sure if I want to give up yet or not. I do know that I was suppose to start trying to have a baby after my surgery last July. He gave me 8-9 months to have one--saying It wouldn't be that hard during that time, and after that It would be very hard...but miracles do happen.

I really don't know what to do.. but I'm so happy to know that whatever I decide, you will be there for me!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

Aww honey, I'm sorry this is happening..  But sweetie, having a baby should be a higher priority than doing a fitness comp.. Having a baby is life altering and as Jodie said, fitness comps come and go several times each year 

Talk to Matt about this during the weekend and see what his thoughts are. That's what husbands are there for, to support and care 

Sweetie, we love you no matter what  You are amazing and we all want the best for you


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

I DO WANNA ME A MOMMY!!!! I have been going through for the last 10 months that "get all sad & gooey eyed" at babies everytime I see one --in stores-- everywhere!! LoL---


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Atherjen--Thanks so much!!!!  Your so sweet!!! I really appreciate you understanding..

Oh ever since I started dieting down, I have been wondering if this is right for me. ??? Its easy to do a carb cycle diet- and have a treat everynight--like one peice of chocolate-- bitesize--but to do a comp diet--is SOO damn hard--and I think anyone who does it and competes is very strongminded and is awesome--just don't know how they do it.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww honey, I'm sorry this is happening..  But sweetie, having a baby should be a higher priority than doing a fitness comp.. Having a baby is life altering and as Jodie said, fitness comps come and go several times each year
> 
> Talk to Matt about this during the weekend and see what his thoughts are. That's what husbands are there for, to support and care
> ...



Thank you so much Jenny!!  I will have to really think about everything this weekend. I have told SO many people about the comp--I just don't want to let anyone down. 

I also don't want to pass on my chance to have a baby. With the disease I have, I can't just have one at anytime.
My cousin has this--and she waited for 3 yrs (after her dr. told her to start trying..but instead she focused on HER and her career---and She has no children now--shes 50 years old--and she told me a month ago that she wishes she would have got preggo right away when she found out she had endo. ... I never knew she had all these probs.. I thought she just didn't want kids.. but she was pouring out her heart to me. It was sad. I do not want to be her..although she is an amazing Rich single woman --everything fabolous about her-- but No children.. nobody to grow old with but her dog Sophie!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

Stace, WHO CARES what everyone else thinks?? This is YOUR life and YOUR future baby!! this is serious stuff honey, and it doesn't matter how many people you've told about the comp! They will all understand! If they don't, WHO CARES!!?


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Hunny, do what feels right in your heart. A comp in hard, emotionally, I saw it tear apart a friend of mine. Everyone here at IM supports you 100%. BTW, my cous just had a baby a few days ago. Carter. A baby is a life changing experience, and all I can say is follow your heart.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

You know I totally want you to have a baby!  But realistically it could take several months or years of trying.  I used to work with a girl who had endo and it took her a good three years of persistent trying to finally get pregnant... she has 3 kids now!!!

One thing you do not want to do is get yourself all stressed out over trying to get pregnant.  That will just make it that much more difficult.

My suggestion is to continue your life as planned, comps, modeling, etc. and WHEN you get pregnant you can put everything else on hold.  

Do what you need to do to be healthy and to get pregnant but don't put your life on hold waiting for it to happen.

 luv ya


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Stace, WHO CARES what everyone else thinks?? This is YOUR life and YOUR future baby!! this is serious stuff honey, and it doesn't matter how many people you've told about the comp! They will all understand! If they don't, WHO CARES!!?




YEP You are SOO right Jenny!! Thanks honey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Thank You Ann So much!!! I know, it could take me a long time to get preggo!! Your so right! Oh I won't put my life on hold, don't worry. I can always model for Fitpregnancy--just kidding

I do want to totally model!!!!! Thats for sure, not sure on competing..but will decide this weekend!!! My doctor said that I could be hurting my insides with all the not healthy dieting I'm doing.

Thank you Ann


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

Carb cycling *IS* a healthy diet.  

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

And Don't worry guys--If I do not compete (will let ya'll know Monday)

Then All the money that everyone dotated will be returned!!!!  Just need to get with Ann on how to do that!! 

And the leptigen will be returned to Ann-Only used one scoop.

I do need the lipoderm though to continue for my modeling..


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Carb cycling *IS* a healthy diet.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.



Jodi- I didn't say it wasn't a healthy diet.  I love the carb cycling--and will continue doing it.

I did say that the competition dieting is not healthy for MY insides!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm gonna throw my 2 cents in ... I think Jill said it best ... do whatever is in your heart.  Although YOU want a baby, you still have to talk to Matt and make a decision together as a couple.  As I understand it, he's hasn't said that he is 100% ready for a baby ... although I believe you said he is accepting the idea to have children sooner than later.   

Good luck with whatever you decide.  And you shouldn't say you're giving up the comp, just putting it on hold.  You can have both.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Nt!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't want my donation back...use it for diapers!  those are more expensive than shoes.  LMAO


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You know I totally want you to have a baby!  But realistically it could take several months or years of trying.  I used to work with a girl who had endo and it took her a good three years of persistent trying to finally get pregnant... she has 3 kids now!!!
> 
> One thing you do not want to do is get yourself all stressed out over trying to get pregnant.  That will just make it that much more difficult.
> ...



Nicely said Ann ... 

Stacey ... sorry, but I think I've missed the reason why couldn't continue on with the comp and still try and get pregnant?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I don't want my donation back...use it for diapers!  those are more expensive than shoes.  LMAO




NoNono--you donated it for my comp--- Not for a baby!!! LOL-- Your getting it back


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

NT-- I haven't said that I'm not competing yet. 

However--My doctor did say that the bad diet (restricting food, etc.) And extreme workouts Maynot be good for my body right now.

And I don't know if my hearts in the right place right now--when all I'm thinking about is a baby- And Matts on my side!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

I know you haven't said either way what you're doing ... I was just interested in knowing why you couldn't do both.  Is yours just a specific case that you can't workout as you're doing?

What do you mean you dont know if your heart is in the right place?  

It's nice to hear Matt is on board with having a baby.  Just make sure you've done all you'd like to do as just a married couple.  Having families are great, but I know too many people who have lost out on dreams because raising children is a big task.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Naturaltan's quote: 
"It's nice to hear Matt is on board with having a baby. Just make sure you've done all you'd like to do as just a married couple. Having families are great, but I know too many people who have lost out on dreams because raising children is a big task."

Hey! I don't really have a choice on waiting-my body needs to have one very soon. And we defiantley would not be able to afford fertility drugs.

I also don't know If I really should compete-- I have been so negative about it in MY MIND, And so emotional, and hungry and pissy, and etc.. etc.. I really don't know if its for Me!! As Atherjen put it--to punish my body for the next 14 weeks is not worth it for me-to stand on stage for one day--

When I will be hurting my body in the inside--and could possibly mess it up even more, babywise..


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

I will continue to carb-cycle w/ Dvlmn helping me--just getting off my birth control pills in 2 weeks. (when I'm finished with the pack I'm on)

I will go from there... If I get preggo I do-- if I look hot for modeling- than I will try that..


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

You do what you think is best.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

You know...they like preggo modeling too!   I've seen some very touching blk n whites of ladies expecting that are just beautiful.  You could have Tim shoot you being preggo.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Great idea Jodie!!!  I do REALLY want to do a photoshoot!  

I am still concentrating on my diet--

Oh and this morning--my normally tight jeans-were BAGGY!! 

Also-- I saw lots of lines on my tummy this morning--I was very excited!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh and your right--I saw some beautiful pregnant models in the preggo magazines yesterday at the doctor's office!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Also-- I saw lots of lines on my tummy this morning--I was very excited!!



lines on your tummy?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah--how else do you describe it??!! LoL-- I saw great definition


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

LOL.   Well....i haven't seen my abs in about two months.  Craig got a kick out of the jelly roll on my backside lastnight.

My PT said I can start light cardio!  Bike with no tension....soooooo you know what that means, no more jelly rolls on the backside!

Oh...Stacey...those would be described as....ABS


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

definition ...   Gotcha!  So you're telling me that not only are you a very good looking lady, you're adding ab definition to your hotness scale   

I hope Matt knows what he's in for ... he has a great looking wife already, but she's adding _hardbody_ to the resume ...


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

Good luck with the baby making Stacey!  You would be a beautiful model pregnant or not!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Lmao At you Jodie-- I DOUBT you have Jelly rolls-- your a nut!! 

YEAH cardio!! Don't over do it honey!!!!!!!  Great news though! 

Oh yeah--abs-- I thought I had some under there!  My tummy is super flat--but now I'm getting my lines back that I had a long time ago! YEAH


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> definition ...   Gotcha!  So you're telling me that not only are you a very good looking lady, you're adding ab definition to your hotness scale
> 
> I hope Matt knows what he's in for ... he has a great looking wife already, but she's adding _hardbody_ to the resume ...




THANK YOU NT!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

Serious!  I had a roll hanging over my skirt yesterday.  I am being dead serious here.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Thank you Sapphire!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Serious!  I had a roll hanging over my skirt yesterday.  I am being dead serious here.




Whatever woman!!!! your going nuts--have you been taking your pain pills--- your crazzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> THANK YOU NT!!!



 ... I'd be willing to be your personal bodyguard.  My duty would be to just watch you.  If there were any unwanted ooglers, I'd sent the Missus on their rearends.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

Umm...no, I haven't had any pain killers.  Bottle is still in the cabinet in the kitchen.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

You are SOOO STRONG!!!!  

I wasn't able to refill mine at lunch today--- they cost to damn much-- it was regular $84 w/o insurance...then it was $54 with!! I was upset and left! I have 6 left in my bottle--so I will be okay. Plus Matt's mom says to take 4 advil at a time (shes a nurse and thats what they give their patients in pain)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a bunch left if you need some.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Thank you honey, I think I will be okay!!!! 

What are your plans for the weekend??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

I have cramps!  I'm ready to go home!!!!! 15 more minutes!!! 

My workout buddy wants me to workout tonight w/ her at Balleys-- I may go and do light stuff. I need to do biceps/triceps! 

Hope everyone has a great & Safe weekend.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey sweetie! I'm kinda trying to get caught up on everything that's been going on! I'm so far behind! I'm so sorry that you are struggling with your decision right now but I can only reiterate what everyone else has said!  You do what is right for YOU! I think you will be a wonderful mother.. you are very nuturing and supportive to everyone on this board and we are in cyberland.  I hope that when you come to a decision that you feel at peace with it.  The Big Guy upstairs has a plan for us all and I'm sure He will give you the guidance that you need!  Have a great weekend Stace


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

ahh hun hope you get feeling better!! maybe a lil gym time will help to relieve them. a lil light cardio or something? 
Have a great weekend girl!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Oh ever since I started dieting down, I have been wondering if this is right for me. ??? Its easy to do a carb cycle diet- and have a treat everynight--like one peice of chocolate-- bitesize--but to do a comp diet--is SOO damn hard--and I think anyone who does it and competes is very strongminded and is awesome--just don't know how they do it.




Dieting for a comp- even with the carb cycle requires extreme dedication. As the weeks get closer, small lil treats like bite of chocolate can really get in the way. Like Jodie said, there will ALWAYS be fitness comps, if you want a baby then you should concentrate on having one! Also, inthe mean time switch gears to getting some pics done. Modeling is less demanding on the body(meaning you have to be in great shape- but not contest shape...there is a BIG diffy). 

Also, while carb cycling is a healhly diet, exercising alot with weights and cardio, can be taxing on the body, both emotionally and physically. I didnt get my period for over 2 years. It wasnt til I went a few months of "normal eatting" did I get it back again.This does not seem worth the risk to further complicate your pregnancy tries... And thats only a side effect I saw..who knows what else went on inside.

Fitness comps are not for everyone. And everyone does them for a different reason. From reading your posts it seems you want a goal...a goal could be to get in shape for some TFP prints for your first photoshoot...you dont have to be so drastic and compete. When competing, your priorty must be you and your meals and your exercise and your water ect. EVERYTHING revolves around your meals. Its not fun. You nmeed to decide if it is all worth it to you
Good luck sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

Thank you Leslie so much for all of that! 

As of right now- I'm still going to try for the comp.  If I don't get my body perfect --then I will do the modeling.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

like I told you Stace, I respect your decision no matter what!  You have all my support sweetie... play it safe, and remember that there always a ton of options for you in life. I still think you should do the modeling though too!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

workout for Friday- Feb 6-- was biceps/triceps and 30 min. cardio


Workout Saturday Feb 7--- shoulders/ and 20 min. cardio (made it 10 minutes on the stairmill)

Lots of ab work-- I see lots of ab definition--but no where else

Ate perfect friday& Saturday

Sunday -REST Day-- And had my cheat meal.

Back on track today! 

Did have a lot of cramping over the weekend  My left ovary feels horrible-- And I bled yesterday all day-- have no idea why?! Will let my doctor know. I'm suppose to be tracking my body for my dr.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

Thank you atherjen!!!  Your sooo sweet!!!

Hopefully Leslie & the other girls (yourself Included) can help me out on my diet/training. 

I really do want to model too girl!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

I think she should model too ... then I could become the managerial bodyguard - and for those of you who don't know what that is, let me explain.  It's like being the head bouncer, except instead of watching over drunken mishaps, I get to over see the lovely Mrs. Stacey.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

yay ab defintion! thats always motivating eh hun! things are going great! 
what did you have for a cheat meal? 
I really hope that pain can go away soon for you hun..  

the ladies with comp experience will def get you in tip top shape girl! no doubts!!  and that modeling thing is DEFINTLY there for you.. your beautiful woman!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

LoL@ NT~ Ahhh thanks!


I could have used that saturday night when My friends and I went out-- I wish Matt would have been there--but he had to work late and told me to go without him. I really didn't want to go (I'm such a Homebody) But it was my friends birthday.  Anyway-- I had to say all night "I'm Married--leave me alone" it got annoying!!! Most guys respected me-and walked away. I DO NOT dance with guys who Ask me too--- Only dance with my hubby!!! SO I always tell the guys who come to ask me to dance, "No Thank you, I'm married"
Some are cool--some are like "AND???" to me--then I get bitchyyyy!!!

Well One man asked me "well do you cheat honey??" I almost Kneed him-- I looked at him and said "go to hell" 
can't believe the nerve---   I could have smacked him--LoL.

I was very glad when it was time to go-- I hate going out without my husband!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Jen!! Your soooo sweet and I really really appreciate it!!! yep My abs have been flat forever-- And I use to have definition--until my last surgery--soo I'm  Very happy to see the lines

I hope my pain goes away soon also!!!!!!
Its hard to workout when you hurt--but I do anyway.

I had chicken fajitas-- chips/queso with my hubby out to eat.
My fajitias were clean--just had meat/lettuce/salsa in them.
but the chips were bad!

Then I had two Chocolate chip Pecan cookies that Matt & I  (YUM)bought. He took the rest to work today!! (HE better not forget!!!)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't understand you're not dancing with others but respect it.   

The guy who asked you if you cheated deserved to be tossed on his head!   I know the wife just might have gave him a knee to his privates after such a question.  That is what I worry about most if the annoying guys.  I have no issues with guys asking the wife to dance, but it's those that you encountered that don't accept the polite no thanks first.  While chatting at the bar with a friend, I saw a guy just like that annoy the missus.  Just as I was about to step in, her friend grabbed her and headed out to the dance floor.  I then stepped up to the guy and said 'watch, that's as close as you're going to get just because you didn't listen the first time.  She might have danced later, but you pushed and pushed.'


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

NT- I was at a country club--- I'm not going to Slow dance to a love song with some guy I don't know-- its very disrespectful to my husband. 

I get out there and shake it to fast songs--however- do not allow guys to come up 'behind me' and dance-- I just get out there and dance with my girls. 

Yep It happens a lot-- usually why I don't go out without Matt. Guys do not respect girls that are married who are at a bar--they think--well, Why are you here w/o your hubby to begin with?? ( I get that alot) and say--A girl can go out ya know with her friends---and not dance-- I'm happy & content watching everyone else dance!  I like to listen to the music

Yep I almost hit him in his privates-- I had to stop myself.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

I bet that idiot's wife has no clue he cheats on her.  How sad.  Someone should tell her....LOL   I wanna watch like the fly on the wall.     Sounds like you went to Wildwest?  MEAT MARKET!!!

I'm like you, I like Craig to go with me if we ever go out.   I've gotten to be worse than a homebody.   I dunno why...I use to go out all the time when I was younger, guess I have grown out of it.
We've been trying to decide if we want to go down to the Mardi Gras stuff in Galveston this weekend.  It's fun to just people watch there.  But its always soooo crowded.   Last year, this guy standing in front of us, helped himself to my bag of kettlecorn with me still holding it!   I about died laughing.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 9, 2004)

John and I went to Mardi Gras in Galveston once, it was fun.  I was pimpin him out to get bead and t-shirts and stuff   Once he got up on one of those cement divider things with a bunch of girls and they all mooned everyone... the cops pointed their flashlight on him and said not to do that or they'd take him in.  We were like, oh sure girls can show their boobies and butt but not a hot buff guy!!!  We laughed, it was all good


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmm...maybe I should pimp out Craig for good beads!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! How are you?? Have a good weekend?? How is your knee??

Well I usually don't go out much- Matt and hardly ever go out-- I am much more happy at home with a movie laying on the couch with my dog & hubby!!  I hate going out now-- I don't know why?? I guess I did it so much from the age of 18 to 23 I just don't care anymore. LoL.. 

We went to Midnight Rodeo in the Katy Mills mall--that was my first time to go there- It was Okay. But I don't want to go back. My friend pretty much dragged me there--all day I didn't want to go--and I took a nap at 7pm to 9pm--and she called me getting me to go. LoL

Awww Mardi gras-- I have NEVER EVER been-- lol--I don't think I would do well in that crowd!!!  But it is fun to people watch!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT- I was at a country club--- I'm not going to Slow dance to a love song with some guy I don't know-- its very disrespectful to my husband.



I can understand that slow songs for sure ... the missus doesn't do that either and I think that is probably where even I, mister casual might draw the line. 



> Yep It happens a lot-- usually why I don't go out without Matt. Guys do not respect girls that are married who are at a bar--they think--well, Why are you here w/o your hubby to begin with?? ( I get that alot) and say--A girl can go out ya know with her friends---and not dance-- I'm happy & content watching everyone else dance!  I like to listen to the music
> 
> Yep I almost hit him in his privates-- I had to stop myself.



It's actually quite sad that people in bars do not respect that fact.  It happens both ways.  The missus and I have said that dancing is ok but we like to ensure the other person that we are indeed married, and if you'd like to continue, then great, if they choose not to because there is 'no chance' then it's their lose.  There have been guys run when I come roaming around after a guy has asked Mrs.NT to dance.  She introduces me and they scoot off ...    Like they thought that even though she told them she was married that they still might have a chance.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> It's actually quite sad that people in bars do not respect that fact.  It happens both ways.  The missus and I have said that dancing is ok but we like to ensure the other person that we are indeed married, and if you'd like to continue, then great, if they choose not to because there is 'no chance' then it's their lose.  There have been guys run when I come roaming around after a guy has asked Mrs.NT to dance.  She introduces me and they scoot off ...    Like they thought that even though she told them she was married that they still might have a chance.


Didn't I see that very thing happen at RA


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

I AM HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 9, 2004)

Me too.  I can never decide on what to eat for lunch these days.  Maybe I could go down to Jason's Deli.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi Stacey!    Just reading up!   

 on a beautiful Monday 4 ya!    (Make it two)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Me too.  I can never decide on what to eat for lunch these days.  Maybe I could go down to Jason's Deli.



YuM I love jason's deli!!!

I went to the Kroger salad bar--got some fresh veggies--then added my chicken I brought from home to it!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

HI DAVID!!  How are ya?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Didn't I see that very thing happen at RA



see what?   It's all very foggy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2004)

Stacey, I hope you are feeling okay honey.  I've been thinking about you a lot lately!  Sorry I've been MIA.

Here are my thoughts:   I'm still planning to come to Houston in May to see your comp.  If you decide not to participate in the comp., maybe we could all just go as a spectator???  

I'm concerned about your health right now and I know you are too.  The most important thing is that you get healthy before you get pregnant, you know that.   

However, I do not understand why your doc told you that you were hurting from all of the exercise and dieting!  I have never heard of diets and exercise making you hurt, other than the normal and usual muscle soreness.....but -- then again, I know absolutely NOTHING about endo.

I hope you're okay babe.  Whatever you want to do and whereever your heart lies, is what is right.

Fit


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Stacey have a great day!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Fitgirl~ Hey honey!! Thats okay you haven't been around--neither have I ==I have had a horrible Monday & now today totally Sucks-- Work wise! I hate hate hate HATE!!! My Job--This Company IS horrible--management horrible. They do not believe me that I went to my Dr. last week. So I just gave them a doctors note from my doctor-- and they still don't.. whatever. I sooooo wish they would lay me off--sounds horrible--but it would be a Gift!

About what my Dr. said on hurting my body with exercise/dieting.. (ONLY when its extreme--my normal clean/healthy diet is fine..just not to extreme) Its is hurting my insides... Like Leslie mentioned--I could stop getting my period--and more problems could occur--and my insides are already screwed up--so He didn't want me to harm my body even more.. Ya Know. He did not say DO Not do the comp--he just didn't want me to go to the extremes if I'm wanting a baby. AND A Baby is SO important to me. 

My workouts haven't stopped/ and I am eating good. I am just taking this day by day. 

How are you sweetie?? Hopefully great! I'm miserable at work, and am having a horrible stressful busy swamped day!!! 

Thanks for checking with me--oh And I would LOVE to go to that comp if I don't compete!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

hi sweety...yes you need to figure out what is most important to you...i think you would be a beautiful preggo model  and alot of companies are looking for them


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

Stacey..

What I was thinking is if the bodyfat gets low, you may not have a monthly cycle for a few weeks....and with trying to have a baby, that wouldn't be good in the helping to have one dept.  Its just something to seriously think about.

Oh...Camden is always needing leasing consultants if you get laid off.  It's an easy job!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

HEY SHORTSTUFF! Thank you -- I needed that! Having one hell of a horrible day here at work~ 2nd day in a row!

Hope you have a good day!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hi sweety...yes you need to figure out what is most important to you...i think you would be a beautiful preggo model  and alot of companies are looking for them



Hi honey!!! Thanks so much for that!  You are so sweet!! Thats cool--companies really are looking?  Yeah!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey..
> 
> What I was thinking is if the bodyfat gets low, you may not have a monthly cycle for a few weeks....and with trying to have a baby, that wouldn't be good in the helping to have one dept.  Its just something to seriously think about.
> ...



Hey Jodie! How are you this rainy day? 
Thats pretty much what My dr. said--that I'm already thin. I don't think it would be smart for me to get smaller (baby wise).. my best friend & My mom have always been concerned with my weight/health--and they have been 
 at me for awhile--now this week they are happier with me--lol--maybe b/c I'm allowing carbs in--fruit-- more than normal-- lol

I wonder how much leasing consultants get paid??
(OH DON'T TELL ME IF THATS YOUR JOB) Don't want you to think I'm nosey

 Thanks for the info honey-- I would LOVE to get the hell outta of here--and fast!!! I thought about applying to new home builders--to be a sales person!  I have ALWAYS wanted to do that. Of course--my dream job forever has been to be a Physical Therapist--but we can't afford to send me to college & pay for our home.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

Hope your day gets better hun!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

The people that work at the home sites make lots more money than me.  I have my real estate license and have never even used it.  But you don't have to have that to work on a home builders place.

As leasing consultants, we get between 25 to 30K per year.  It's not lots, but its a no brainer job and I like that.  LOL  I use to be in outsides sales for Muzak, too much stress!  So about two years ago I made a switch and took a huge pay cut to have piece of mind.

To be honest, I don't think you need to loose weight, but add more muscle, which would make you gain weight.  But adding that takes time.  They laugh at me at work when I say someone is a skinny fat person...you know the people that are rail thin but have no muscle.

This day sucks!   didn't get out of bed til almost 8, had to be to work at 8:30.  Never did cardio this am. hehe


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hope your day gets better hun!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> The people that work at the home sites make lots more money than me.  I have my real estate license and have never even used it.  But you don't have to have that to work on a home builders place.
> 
> As leasing consultants, we get between 25 to 30K per year.  It's not lots, but its a no brainer job and I like that.  LOL  I use to be in outsides sales for Muzak, too much stress!  So about two years ago I made a switch and took a huge pay cut to have piece of mind.
> ...


Hey- Yeah the sales people make around 3000-6000 or more a month. 
I could never take a paycut like that--right now I make between 28000 and 32000--- depends on commission-and I need to make A LOT more!!!

I think if you saw me--you would see that I'm pretty built--all my friends think I have a lot of muscle on me--and people can tell just by looking at me that I do workout A lot. I'm not at all one of those "skinny Fat" people 
I just need to slim down the legs. They have huge muscles (thanks to my Granny)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

We have a guy that is moving in that works at Pulte Homes...I can ask him if they are hiring.  Also David Weekly always has ads in the Sunday paper.

Your just one of those TALL girls with a cute shape and long legs!  (I'm jealous!!!)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Stacey, I'm so sorry your going through all of the health problems  .  Your in my prayers sweetie!! I'm sure it will all work out though-- the modeling, competition, and most importantly your health and the baby!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We have a guy that is moving in that works at Pulte Homes...I can ask him if they are hiring.  Also David Weekly always has ads in the Sunday paper.
> 
> Your just one of those TALL girls with a cute shape and long legs!  (I'm jealous!!!)


That would be awesome Jodie--thanks!!!!!  I need to apply at David Weekly--  I love their homes!!!!!!!!!

Me tall--lol---- I WISH!! But thanks honey!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Stacey, I'm so sorry your going through all of the health problems  .  Your in my prayers sweetie!! I'm sure it will all work out though-- the modeling, competition, and most importantly your health and the baby!!



That is SO sweet of you!! Thank you very much!! I appreciate it with allllllllll my heart


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2004)

Stace...don't think you're alone.  I'm hating my job too!!!!  I'm looking for another one.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Really you are?? I thought you liked it there--Sorry Sweetie!!

I'm still mad at them for what the did last July too me-- dropped me from making 51,000+ a year--to this crap. 
All because they merged into a cheap ass company.

Hey I neverrrrrrrr Asked to work for this place


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Stace, Hope your having a good day.

This will all work out for you, don't worry. Good things are coming your way, I'm sure of it.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

Tall to me is anything over 5'2!   LOL

Damn girl!  That is a HUGE cut.  I would have told them to kiss me somewhere and then walked out.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

awwwwwwww thanks Hiker!! 

How are you honey??

Oh You know what?? I did get a check in the mail for $48. from GMAC--- I refinanced my car a while back--and they sent me the check just now... I WAS SOOOO EXCITED LAST NIGHT!! I need Money BAD! It was WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tall to me is anything over 5'2!   LOL
> 
> Damn girl!  That is a HUGE cut.  I would have told them to kiss me somewhere and then walked out.




LoL at ya!!!

Oh honey I wanted toooo sooooooo bad-- I cried for days!!!!!!! It was really bad--and we had just moved into our new home we built--sooo frustrating!!!
I stayed b/c no mortgage co was hiring --business was bad--and I started debating on school and other things! Very Depressing Still!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

Suprise money is great!   Kinda like when washing clothes and findind cash in the washing machine!  hehe


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awwwwwwww thanks Hiker!!
> 
> How are you honey??
> ...


Yay! See, things are already looking up!  

I have a good friend with a pretty bad case of endo and she was able to have a baby last year. Do not give up hope! I realize I don't know all the details of your situation, but do not give up hope!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Suprise money is great!   Kinda like when washing clothes and findind cash in the washing machine!  hehe



LoL~ I know--I was sooo excited!!!  Starting my baby fund with it!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Hiker~ Thanks so much honey!!! I do have a lot of hope! 

I know a few girls who had Endo--and have babies--plus your friend~ So that gives me a lot of hope!

Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2004)

OKAY -- TMI, but I'm sharing anyway.

I should get a visit from Aunt Flo tomorrow and then on my cycle day 10, I'm calling my doctor and have to go in for a fertile follicle sonogram.  This will start my ovulation monitoring!!!!

I'm excited. 

Hey Stacey, maybe you and I should start a "baby journal" right along side of Butterfly?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hmm....three preggos!   woohoo.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2004)

J, you get your card yet???


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

I did!  Thank you.  It came today.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> OKAY -- TMI, but I'm sharing anyway.
> 
> I should get a visit from Aunt Flo tomorrow and then on my cycle day 10, I'm calling my doctor and have to go in for a fertile follicle sonogram.  This will start my ovulation monitoring!!!!
> ...



THIS IS GREAT NEWS!!!!!!  Totally not to much info in my journal!!!!  YEAH!!!!!! Can't wait to Follow girl!! Keep me updated!! 
I'm sooo excited for you.

I have 2 wks left of my pills then I'm stopping them!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

my body report for today:
Very Crampy--probably TOO Much carbs--LoL-
Also Still Bleeding--since Sunday- only when going to the bathroom-- has something to do with Endo. Doctor knows-we are monitoring it. Crazy!!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!!

I can't seem to PM on my computer at home. Can I send it to you tomorrow when I am at work? Or if you want to post your email address I will send it that way. I don't know what is wrong with my home PC...it's tempermental!!!!

Hope your having a nice day sweetie 


 /SIZE]


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

LoL--not a problem honey!  

You have a great night!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2004)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Just thought I would say howdy.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Stacey, how are you this morning?  I hope you're feeling okay today.   Hey, have you heard of that stuff called Zantrex 3?  I got some of it and started taking it this morning.  You only start out with one pill twice daily and then you move up to 2 pills twice daily.  

It's supposed to be really good at helping you lose weight and bodyfat.   And I'm working on losing more bf as we know within the next 30 days.   

Hope you're doing okay sweetie.  What's going on?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Good Morning Jodie!!  How are you?? How is your knee?? How was the leg workout?!

Guess what--no rain this morning FINALLY!  I got here at 7:40am =traffic was much better today!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey, have you heard of that stuff called Zantrex 3?  I got some of it and started taking it this morning.  You only start out with one pill twice daily and then you move up to 2 pills twice daily.
> 
> It's supposed to be really good at helping you lose weight and bodyfat.   And I'm working on losing more bf as we know within the next 30 days.



we have been selling it at work like hotcakes! people are loving it, and awesome feedback. 
slowllyy work your way to 2 caps though! we had one woman do 2 caps at once right away and came back to tell us she felt like she was a kid on a wild sugar high!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning Fitgirl~!!  I Have heard of Zantrex 3--just don't know much about it!! Sounds neat though!! Good Luck with it! 

I'm okay--I have had a horrible week--and really looking forward to it being friday tomorrow. My workouts have been good though-been doing a lot of fitness shows on my fitness channell...and I did train legs/calves on tuesday. 
Last night I did a 50 minute "The Firm workout- great cardio/step/weights" It was awesome--we used the fanny lifter!  I had fun. I was proud of myself for doing it the minute I got home, b/c I had cramps yesterday afternoon real bad.

Also--Gopro sent me a sample of Redline--I don't know what to do with it? Its a tiny packet-liquid and says to drink it. Hmmm?

He sent me 2 packs--but one busted--My envelope was all red!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi honey! Ive tried many differnent eca stacks, and thermos. I just tried redline the other day, and only took about 1/2-3/4 of the pack. I found myself very jittery, and shakey for a few hours. I did not like it. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you Jill!! I just tried that stuff--- NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The flavor is Grosssss--and I got red shit all over me!!! Nasty! nasty!! I like pill forms much much better

yuck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 12, 2004)

I've never heard of Redline.....is it a fat-burner?  I like the pills too, I just can't drink crap like that, it tastes so disgusting.  

I liked the Zantrex3 that I took this morning.   I could tell an energy boost but it didn't make me jittery.  I really liked it.  I hope the claims are true.

Gotta get back to work, be back in a bit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> we have been selling it at work like hotcakes! people are loving it, and awesome feedback.
> slowllyy work your way to 2 caps though! we had one woman do 2 caps at once right away and came back to tell us she felt like she was a kid on a wild sugar high!




 I plan to work up to two slowly, I'm thinking about starting on 2 pills like next week.  What do you think?  Is that enough time?   It's supposed to be really potent, that why I started with the recommended "start dosage".  
What else have you heard, what is the result factor?  My sister in law said she took it for a while, and by the looks of her, it really works, she looks really really good and she isn't one to work out or really watch what she eats.  The weight literally fell off of her.  So I'm wondering what my results will be with my workouts and dieting? 

Thanks for the info though, I certainly don't need to be running around on some jacked up sugar high....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I've never heard of Redline.....is it a fat-burner?  I like the pills too, I just can't drink crap like that, it tastes so disgusting.
> 
> I liked the Zantrex3 that I took this morning.   I could tell an energy boost but it didn't make me jittery.  I really liked it.  I hope the claims are true.
> ...



Hey girlie-- does that Zantrex have effedrine in it??? 

Redline-- ummm I think Jenny&J'bo have tried it..I could be wrong- Butterfly suggested it to me! I think John may use it.  

Its a fatburner


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Wooo Hooo I haven't had my hair colored or highlighted professionaly since September--(my mom did it in November for Me)

I just made an appt. to get my hair colored or highlighted (can't decide) Tomorrow night--
Thanks to my hubby giving me $50 to do it--then I got that check for $48 from GMAC--- YEAH!!!! I have wanted it done for awhile! So Excited!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  doing our hair makes us feel soooo pretty!

The Zantrex stuff should not have ephedra in it.  But I can ask Craig to be sure.  I think we had some of it at the house.  I didn't care for it much.

Oh...The leg workout went well!  Only a lil pain on the stationary lunges, but otherwise is was good!

Stacey.....13 weeks!  It's got me thinking.....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

I KNOW IT DOES HUH!!! I have felt kinda BLAH lately--soooo this will help me soooo much!!! 

Girl your crazy --13 weeks-- your gonna do lots of work- But you know what-- I know you can do it if you Try!!  I will totally support you--and Hey You can have my leptigen if Butterfly doesn't want it back (Don't like it) and I only used one scoop.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL.  Its just a thought.  I haven't tried the sprints yet....and those are what will make or break me, plus I would need to serious diet!  No more m&M's with peanuts.  I'm still looking at the schedule to see what would work better with a lil more time added to it.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Yep No more peanuts girl!!!! And you don't want to hurt your knee!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Last night I made a tiny version of the Penut butter cookies (Hikerchick's Recipe) Didn't want to make a big batch just in case--but they are great

I did 3 tbsp of Nat pb (IF THAT-sucked the jar dry)
1 egg
and 3 packets of splenda
and sprinkle of oats (about 1/4c)

Made 3 cookies!!! So Good! I like them, maybe will add vanilla next time-- and I don't think Hiker put oats in hers--I couldn't remember when I was making them last night--so I did. 

They are yummy!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!!  How are things going inyour world??  Sounds good from what I see!  I can't wait for your competition to see how gorgeous your gonna look!  (And stunning, too!)


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Last night I made a tiny version of the Penut butter cookies (Hikerchick's Recipe) Didn't want to make a big batch just in case--but they are great
> 
> I did 3 tbsp of Nat pb (IF THAT-sucked the jar dry)
> ...


This sound real yummy. I think Im gonna try this with oats for my dinner. Yummy dinner!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

Those cookies sound yummy!!!

How long did you bake them?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 12, 2004)

The Zantrex does not have Ephedrine in it, but it does have a butt-load of caffeine.   

I took another one before lunch -- that's my last for the day.  But I still haven't noticed any jitters or anything.  Just hungry.

Talk to you guys later, gotta get some work done.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> This sound real yummy. I think Im gonna try this with oats for my dinner. Yummy dinner!!!



Hey honey! They were pretty good-- I think I should have added one more splenda packet...they were not sweet at all. 

I cooked them at 350 for 10 minutes


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Chili's for lunch tomorrow......Don't they have good salads?  Stacey...wanna meet me???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Heya FG--thats cool it doesn't have effedrine in it!!!

How much was it??

You know me--everythings about money


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Chili's for lunch tomorrow......Don't they have good salads?  Stacey...wanna meet me???



I LOVE CHILIS!!! If not tomorrow soooooon! I have never had a salad there--always get the grilled chicken sandwhich! 

I have to get Matt something for Valentines day tomorrow --but I would today but I have no $$ --and tomorrow is payday!!! 

Which Chili's?? The one over here by me?!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Those cookies sound yummy!!!
> 
> How long did you bake them?



They are--just maybe add another Splenda. Actually next time I make them I am doing them exactly like Hikerchick said:

1 cup natural peanut butter (8tbsp)
1 egg
and I cup splenda


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank you Jill!! I just tried that stuff--- NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The flavor is Grosssss--and I got red shit all over me!!! Nasty! nasty!! I like pill forms much much better
> 
> yuck!!!!!!!!!!




  I don't mean to laugh.  It's really "red" though?  The clenbuterx wasn't any better tasting either!  

You weren't wearing "white" when you spilled it, did you?  You should've yelled, "I've been shot!"  for a gag.  Just kidding!  Hi sweetie!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Over by the Carrillion....Isn't that close to you?  After this weekend, I won't have a day off until the 26th.  We could have lunch then.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I don't mean to laugh.  It's really "red" though?  The clenbuterx wasn't any better tasting either!
> 
> You weren't wearing "white" when you spilled it, did you?  You should've yelled, "I've been shot!"  for a gag.  Just kidding!  Hi sweetie!!!




LMAO@ ya David!!!  It really was red--I almost got it on my tan light brown pants toooo!  Instead--all over my fingers & a tad on my long brown sweater coat thingie! 
Its THICK Too--- bright red..haha!!

How r ya babe???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Over by the Carrillion....Isn't that close to you?  After this weekend, I won't have a day off until the 26th.  We could have lunch then.


Heyyyyyyy What is the Carrillion??? LoL!???

We can always meet for lunch any other day during the week right?? I just can't be gone over 55-60 minutes--sucks!!!!! Most days just take 40 mintues!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

The Carrillion is the shopping Center that Chili's is located by.  It's the one that has Outback, Le Madeline's, etc.  

We can meet another day too!  I get an hour too for lunch.   It blows.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

OHHH never knew it was called that!! That is like 3 minutes from me!!! Have you ate at that place across the street from your apartments-- its a tex mex grill --New? Baja tacos--no thats not the name?! !UMMM??? Crud.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

They bring us stuff all the time, those breakfast taco things.  We haven't actually eatting there for lunch or dinner.  Berryhill Baja Grill and Bar.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 12, 2004)

Wish I could meet you guys for lunch   but it'd take me 45 mins just to get there


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you get days off?   We can plan it then....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Not very many!!! LoL 
 I have to save them for surgery & a trip to Missouri later this year- And sick days... 

we get 12 days all together-- that includes vacation & sick days. Sucks


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you play on IM all day at work? I do


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH??? TODAY YES I HAVE BEEN!!! Isn't that bad---most days I'm too busy too--but today I have been on here literally ALLLL Day!!!!! 

Usually I keep it open, but at the bottom of my computer while working on loans all day--and pop on through out the day... 

I just saw that I am over 8000 post--thats bad!! LoL


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> 
> Usually I keep it open, but at the bottom of my computer while working all day--and pop on through out the day...


Me too.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

hehehehe--- I hate it when the manager comes up to my desk, I always move my stuff so you can't see anything at the bottom!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Ya'll are bad.  LOL   I do the samething if we are not busy.  Only thing is...I am sitting out in the middle of the office so anyone who walks by can see I am on a board.  As long as my work is all finished, I am ok....or when our boss leaves early...or she just doesn't come in.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Does make the day go by fast though! I do though sometimes get sooo sidetracked on this website (ummm--like today) and work piles up! But its all gooood!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> LMAO@ ya David!!!  It really was red--I almost got it on my tan light brown pants toooo!  Instead--all over my fingers & a tad on my long brown sweater coat thingie!
> Its THICK Too--- bright red..haha!!
> 
> How r ya babe???




you're the 7th person I know that has tried the redline so I think I'm gonna have to try my own towns product. I live 15 mins away from VPX headquarters!  

Long brown sweater coat...... Is it or are you cold over there in Houston!?!?!?   

I'm doing OK.  I was given 2 days off with pay.  (Just told early this AM. )

I HAVE PINK EYE!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Yep Lots of people see my computer to Jodie!! But I do have it real big on here--soo you can half way see a loan, and half way see this---hehe


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Ya I get sidetracked at times too! This forum is way more fun than work!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been a little   today


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Tell me what you ate. PLEEEEEZE! BTW my mini eggs are still unopened.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Guess its because I don't have a coach anymore-nobody's watching me--and I am a little cheater!!!  

I need to go to cheaters anyonomous (umm SPELLING On that?)

Hello My name is Stacey, And I cheat on my diet!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Jill...she had Reese Cups!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm watching......I see all


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

WoW Go you Jill! I'm so proud 

Okay here are my meals for the day-However- I have an excuse--lol I have bad cramps--and I'm taking a few days off of being strict--will be back on track!!!!

Bfast- Zone bar and a homemade penut butter cookie

snack- penut butter cookie (half of one)

Lunch- chicken breast, 1 cup green beans  1/3 cup brown rice
(MY ONLY Good Meal today)

Snack:
One bitesize recies peices & I had 4 sour patch kids (tiny tiny)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jill...she had Reese Cups!


 

THE BITESIZE KIND--Just one- stoll it outta of this girls candyjar on my way to the bathroom--hey I had been eyeing it ALL week!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

I want valentines chocolates, or just some sugar! NO NO. Im gonna go eat my tuna and lettuce right away.  Ick


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

I like the fuzzy peaches, blue whales, and sweedish berries. aaaaa I just started to pull my hair out!!!! Sugar cravings!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

mmmmmm, chocolate.  We have it all over this office.   We have cookies too.   I have to pick them up from the school age monsters that raid all the cookies, then throw them on the ground on the way back their apt.  Now I hide them when I hear the bus.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

YES NO CHEATING JILL!!!! I'm sorry! I will be back on track tomorrow!!! 

I love all those sweet candies at the candy store.. my fave are the pink itty bitty watermelon sours!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmm I want chocolate toooooo !!!! 

I bought a sugar free carb solution bar today at Walgreens--- may have a bite of that tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> mmmmmm, chocolate.  We have it all over this office.   We have cookies too.   I have to pick them up from the school age monsters that raid all the cookies, then throw them on the ground on the way back their apt.  Now I hide them when I hear the bus.



Thats sooo funnnnny!!!!  I would hide them tooooo!!

We have no sweets here, except for in this mean girls office--- she has a few of the recies peices--and wasn't here this morning so I stole one (Because she was mean mean mean to me yesterday)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

I HAVE CRAMPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Then steal the whole jar and hide it somewhere so she can't find it.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

LMAO!!!! That would be SOO Funny--shes here now though-but good idea!!!! I think there were only 4 or 5 in there--and them some other nasty looking candy--but Hmmm?? I may hide her jar!!!

(LOL--She just walked past me )


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

I have taped my co workers desk drawers shut before......

She had been off for a couple days...used the thick masking tape and fixed it to where she couldn't see it.  We also glued the telephone hand set down on an old phone and set it up on someone else's desk.......


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats hilarious Jodie!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

The girl I did it too said, "that shit's not funny...it happened to me man!"


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Girls, go check out the link I posted in the diet section. You will probably not want to eat out after seeing this!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

ohh lordy--gonna go look!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Good Night girls--I'm leaving

Have a great night


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Stacey, good morning!   How are you today?   

TGIF  that all I have to say!!

And I'm leaving early because I have a doctor's appt.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Augh...it's yucky outside.   and cold!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning everyone

Had a great workout last night:

Cardio: 21 minutes on treadmill
               ~13 minutes was at 12% incline going 3.8 to 3.9 speed
               ~ 3 minutes at 9% incline going 3.9
               ~2 minute cool down at 6% incline going 3.9

           *stayed on an extra 3 minutes walking and doing the walking lunges like Fitgirl--- 

Weights:  
             Shoulder pulldown: 3 sets of 16 (weight at 50lbs, & 55lb)
             Bicep Curls: 3 sets of 15 using 15lb
                                 1 set of 8 with 20lb dumbbell 
              Hammer curls: 2 sets of 15 with 15lb dumbbell
              Smith Machine Squats: 60lbs? (think)
                      3 sets of 10
              Leg extention:  50lbs (this machine is different--I can go heavier at Balleys)   3 sets of 12

              Abs on incline:  3 sets of 20

              Tricep rope pulldown: 3 sets of 15 with 60lbs
                then did the butt machine - 3 sets of 15

I kinda was all over the gym last night-- I didn't want to workout last night and my friend got me there..I'm glad I did-- I had no plan--and was just doing whatever...I know I shouldn't --but it was fun-- nice pump!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning FG & Jodie!!! I KNOW TGIF~! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have been waiting for today forever. I'm drinking a Small (tall) starbucks drink right now- I haven't been to starbucks in probably 4 months--it was my little valentine treat! 
Its a nonfat soy white chocolate mocha-- no whip-- 

Yum!

Jodie--IT IS GROSS outside!! It rained on me the entire way to work. Yuck. What are you gonna do on your day off?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

OH NICE WORKOUT STACEY

I'm so glad that you did those walking lunges on the treadmill.  Did you like it?  What incline and speed did you do them at?  How many sets?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

We are supposed to get snow here today.  My brother lives South of me about 45 minutes and he said they already have snow flurries this morning.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey FG!!! I was alllll over the gym last night--haha. But it was fun.

The walking lunges on the treadmill--I didn't do like I do walking on the floor-- I took big steps and bent down, just not as far.
I was walking at 3.0 ( I think) and the incline was back up at 7%)

Next time I will go higher on the incline--and maybe walk at 2.5
Will try tomorrow morning. I have to workout in the morning tomorrow since Matt is OFF ALL WEEKEND!!!  And I need to keep working out!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

My sister and I are talking on AOL Instant messenger--and She JUST told me it is sleeting there. SHE is in College Station (goes to A&M)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey, try to start out at a 6.5 incline and drop your speed to 1.5 or 1.6, depending on what your preference is.  This will help you get a better lunge and will allow you to slow down a little more to get a better push off of your heels.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Stacey..try this for cardio...

on the treadmill for 35 mins or so

walk for 5 mins at a brisk pace
then get off treadmill and lunge for 30 secs
then run/jog for 2 mins 
and repeat for the 30 mins...its killer

Today...I have therapy at 10, then have to do my Valentine shopping at the Mall.  After that, my apt is a mess so I need to clean that some.  Tonight we are going out to dinner at Morton's.  Too crazy to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the tips girls!! 

I need to do my shopping too--plus we are out of everything in the house--sooo I have to do my errands at lunch since I'm getting my hair done. 

Thats a great idea Jodie to go out to eat tonight!! I wish Matt & I could~ but he works nights. We are going to a place tomorrow thats in Cypress- and won't be packed at all.  I think we are going dancing tomorrow night--not sure- I don't want to---but for SOME strange reason he does, so I am going for him.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds like you guys are going to have a good weekend Stace!  Brad and I are having dinner with his sister and brother in law tonight and then tomorrow, Brad and I are going to AutoRama and then to dinner tomorrow night.  Sunday is rest day!!!  Wooo Hooo


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW You have a jammed pack weekend!!!!!! Sounds great honey!!!  

I'm making chocolate cupcakes for my mom & matts mom tomorrow--so we will have to swing by our families tomorrow! 



Awwwwwww My boss  just gave (my favorite boss that I have had since I was 17)
He just gave me 2 chocolate covered (HUGEASS) strawberries--and a single pink & white rose!! Its SOOO PRETTTTY!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2004)

What a sweet boss!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

I know---he's great! Too bad hes not my "real Boss" anymore!! lol


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Stacey that is wonderful you are having such a great day!!!!  You are such a doll babe


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah, I can't believe you stayed there this long after they cut your pay.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Shortstuff-- I hope your having a great day too!!!! 
Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah, I can't believe you stayed there this long after they cut your pay.



Girl~ Tell me about it--My family tells me that allll the time. I am always looking for jobs--but Can't find one-- I do have an idea to do for the next 2 months!? Just not sure if its safe. 

There is this ad for Models wanted--in the adult section--pay is 2000--- for parttime--thinking lingerie models--
I called yesterday and hung up- I told Matt about it--and He said if they put  A LOT of makeup on my face--and made me look a little different than maybe he would be okay with it?!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Awwwwwww My boss  just gave (my favorite boss that I have had since I was 17)
> He just gave me 2 chocolate covered (HUGEASS) strawberries--and a single pink & white rose!! Its SOOO PRETTTTY!!!!!




What a great boss you have!!   All I got from my boss was more work!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

LoL FG--sorry I got lots of work today tooooo!!

I'm soooooooo enjoying my lunch though right now--
I have never in my life had Tortilla soup--and for some reason I got it today. OMG! Heaven!! I got a small cup-very small.. but damn-- SOOO GOOOOOOOOOD! 

I got some grilled chicken too though that I will eat!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Girl~ Tell me about it--My family tells me that allll the time. I am always looking for jobs--but Can't find one-- I do have an idea to do for the next 2 months!? Just not sure if its safe.
> 
> There is this ad for Models wanted--in the adult section--pay is 2000--- for parttime--thinking lingerie models--
> I called yesterday and hung up- I told Matt about it--and He said if they put  A LOT of makeup on my face--and made me look a little different than maybe he would be okay with it?!!


It is more likely partial and full nudes they are looking for "models" for.

Where all have you checked for jobs?  Newspaper?  Online?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

OHH You think its Nudes?? Hmmmm?? Crud!!

I look on the chronicle.com -- and in the greensheet. I have applied at probably 4 places So Far!  And nothing!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

My bosses baby is in the office (born in November) SHE IS SOOO CUTE!!!!!!!! AWWWWWWWWWWW I WANT ONE!!! LoL

Shes all bundled up soooo cute--I'm gonna go hold her--BRB!! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

Man I use to not be like this


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Stacey..it's probably nude modeling at one of those seedie little place we see on the side of the road.  Don't call....throw it away!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Really?? Damn!  Even though I found it on Houstonchronicle.com?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

Anything in the adult section is not for you - you're the IM sweetheart ... heart of gold ... 

Although I'm a little more liberal and don't think that all nude modeling is wrong, I'm just pretty sure it's not for you!  

Keep searching ... something will pop up.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

LoL--- Awww thank you NT!!  You are so sweet!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2004)

You should post your resume at http://www.monster.com

You can search for jobs there too.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

cooool Thank you Butterfly!!!! 

I hope you have a wonderful Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a wonderful day with your sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

THANK YOU!! 

I HOPE YOU AND CRAIG HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME TONIGHT & TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentines Day Stace


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!! Hope you had a happy valentine's day!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

I have one more week of birth control pills and then I'm off! Yeah!! Matt and I had a lot of baby talks this weekend--IT was Wonderful!!!! I'm so glad he is finally on my side!

Just found out my work will not pay me for my time off with the baby-sucks!!!! So I need to save my vacation days!!!! 

This is going to cost a fortune!! 

BUT I'm So Excited!

Kay gotta get back to work!!!

*** Our insurance (with Matt's Company) will pay $200 the day I am admitted into hospital - and $50 for day 2-6
PPO Benefits
All visits to the doctor are free (except the first one is $25)


***Tonight is going to be a 4 mile powerwalk/jog in this BEAUTIFUL awesome weather with my doggie!


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Stacey! 
I FINALLY got through reading your journal, whew!!!! 

You're doing awesome woman! It takes a lot of inner strength to keep working out the way you are with the cramps you have. I hope they go away soon, hun and never return. 

I was giggling over the conversation you guys were having about being on IM while at work...ha ha I do that too! The minimize button is great, isn't it! I am working tomorrow so I'll be sure to come here and chat 

Hope you had a great weekend hun!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I have one more week of birth control pills and then I'm off! Yeah!! Matt and I had a lot of baby talks this weekend--IT was Wonderful!!!! I'm so glad he is finally on my side!
> 
> *I'm so happy for you.  So does this mean you're not going to do the comp first then the baby?*
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Babsie! Hey honey!!  Yes mam I will not be doing the comp-(will start a new journal soon) I am still planning to do a photoshoot very soon--probably first of April. My heart is sooo ready for a baby-- I have wanted one for 2 years, just waiting on the hubby to say WHEN--and he's ready now--which makes me beyond happy to where I haven't even wanted to compete. The main reason I was doing the comp was to take my mind off of a baby--now I don't have to.  Also My body needs to have one now-- My chances are getting lower and lower for having one.

Really?? I didn't know about that Law! What do I do??? Yes I am salary!!

The insurance said its 200 For everything--then 50 every day after I have the baby. No more cost. I asked that-- LoL

I'm not too worried about buying any babystuff--b/c The two grannies are going to totally take care of all that!!  Plus a babyshower!

I'm sooo glad your excited with me! I think I'm going to start a new journal saying "getting fit/eating healthy for a baby"


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Stacey!
> I FINALLY got through reading your journal, whew!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey honey!!!  I know this journal is long & crazy huh!! 
Thanks for saying I'm doing good!! Yep- I have cramps every day-- I literally LIVE on advil

lol--glad Jill and I are not the only ones who minimize are IM!!  It makes the day go by thats for sure!! And I have great friends on here--better than real life

You have a wonderful week sweets!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Congrats on deciding to have a baby!!! 

That will prove to be a competition in and of itself!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

I need to figure out how to get on paypal and send everyone's money back to them that donated for my comp. ANYone know how???

I will not accept it no matter what you guys say because you wanted to do this for Me For My Comp! I greatly appreciate all the love I have on here from my friends, you guys are wonderful. But I definalty want the money sent back to you guys


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

YAY!! I think you made the right decision hun! and you can still do the modeling for sure!  
all my best wishes girl!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Thank you sooo much Jen!!!  

I think I did too!!!  I know Matt is happy-- especially since I didn't just Sit and watch him eat chips/dip with him at the restraunt for Valentines day-- I had a few myself! (hehe--it was my cheat meal though)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

HEY STACEY         HEY STACEY      look what i found

http://www.hystersisters.com/vb2/index.php?s=


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Sweetie, there's this law called: FMLA; Family Medical Leave Act! I believe if you're salary you will be compensated for your time off. This warrants you up to 6 weeks paid leave. Are you Salary or hourly?



Not paid, unpaid.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Then I guess this is up to her employer.  Most people who go on this are paid for up to 6 weeks.  She is Salary, she should be getting paid even for days she is sick!



Stacey  --  How many sick days do you get?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> HEY STACEY         HEY STACEY      look what i found
> 
> http://www.hystersisters.com/vb2/index.php?s=



OH WOW!! how neat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

I just asked our accountant who knows Everything--LoL--and chooses the insurance..etc... 
She said that our company does not pay for time off after having a baby--and she suggested I save my vacation days. So I cannot be sick no more if I'm due before the end of this year--other wise if I have a february/march baby then I will be on a fresh start for vacation days. (They do not roll over)

I get 12 personal days a year--- vacation & Sick are included. SuX


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

I know.  

haven't gone through the entire site yet.  Plan to.  Most of what I read is making me think twice about the hysterectomy.  Some is positive while there are many negatives.  Makes me wonder if getting rid of the pain is worth all the sacrifices and changes your body has to adjust to.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> She said that our company does not pay for time off after having a baby




What is the reasoning for this?  So, they can pick and chose what they will and will not pay for "medical" leave?  What a crock of pooh!!!!!

Stacey, do you have a hand book?  If you do, look it over and see what your company states in the policy.  That's your best source.

When do you and your hubby plan to start your preg. planning?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I just asked our accountant who knows Everything--LoL--and chooses the insurance..etc...
> She said that our company does not pay for time off after having a baby--and she suggested I save my vacation days. So I cannot be sick no more if I'm due before the end of this year--other wise if I have a february/march baby then I will be on a fresh start for vacation days. (They do not roll over)
> 
> I get 12 personal days a year--- vacation & Sick are included. SuX



We let our manager sign a note to us agreeing to repay the time off though salary deduction over 18 months. So, she kept getting paid during the time she needed it the most and paid it back a little at a time.

The note was just in case she quit.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Stacey  

Are you salary Exempt or Non-Exempt


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm setting up my paypal to refuse the money you send me back!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I know.
> 
> haven't gone through the entire site yet.  Plan to.  Most of what I read is making me think twice about the hysterectomy.  Some is positive while there are many negatives.  Makes me wonder if getting rid of the pain is worth all the sacrifices and changes your body has to adjust to.



Hmmmm?? I will have to read threw the site!!! Give me a few minutes!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> What is the reasoning for this?  So, they can pick and chose what they will and will not pay for "medical" leave?  What a crock of pooh!!!!!
> 
> Stacey, do you have a hand book?  If you do, look it over and see what your company states in the policy.  That's your best source.
> ...



Hey-- our company policy bood says that after having a baby who will remain having your job-- but it is a unpaid timeoff.

I don't know why--but I got some time to figure all this out--with the help of you guys and some research!!!

We are planning on stopping the pills this weekend. I have 6 pills left!!!!  (unless you count the green sugar ones--)

I just called Matt and told him about his insurance we have--and he was excited. 

You guys-- My hubby has done a complete 150 Turn!!! I just can't believe his attitude on all of this. In the past--me mentioning the word BABY led us into a fight.

Yesterday & Sat. I was carrying around a cabbatch patch doll pretending like it was a baby in front of my dog Cody. Because so many people are telling me Cody is going to have a hard time with a baby. Hes very very attached to ME. So I have heard that this will help!  

He barked and barked-- matt was cracking up--going oh lord we are gonna have issues!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> We let our manager sign a note to us agreeing to repay the time off though salary deduction over 18 months. So, she kept getting paid during the time she needed it the most and paid it back a little at a time.
> 
> The note was just in case she quit.



HMMMM??!! What a great idea!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'm setting up my paypal to refuse the money you send me back!


GIRL!! PLEASE DON'T!!!!!  You wanted to help me with my comp!! Do you know how bad I feel that I'm not doing it and so many of you have already helped me


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

LOL.   Awww...too bad.  hehe  Don't feel bad.  Babies cost WAY more, then they grow up and have expensive hobbies.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Are we gonna fight about this...LMAO!!!!   

JUST KIDDING!!

I'm gonna have to take you to lunch then & ME pay!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2004)

Stacey, do you ever go to Astros games?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

you two are cracking me up


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Pepper-- I haven't been in YEARS!! But I like watching them on TV!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

LoL--Babs-- she won't take her money back  LoL


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2004)

OK, well, I was going to say instead of paying me back, send me one of the Astros coke cups that you get at the game...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

My Tummy hurts!! 

So should I even take those sugar pills?? (in my BC pack)
I have 5 of the normal ones left (or 4) and then the green sugar ones.. I heard I might as well stop this weekend.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> OK, well, I was going to say instead of paying me back, send me one of the Astros coke cups that you get at the game...


PEPPER I'm paying you back-- And I know I will be going to a game this year-- SO I will definatley get ya one!!

Really the $5 plastic cups??!! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Okay  I think I figured out how to  return the paypal. I tried it out--let me see if it works! Pepper let me know!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

Dang he is cheap!  LOL  only takes a $5 cup and postage to make him happy.  LOL

Stacey...the last 5 pills don't do a thing...chunk 'em in the trash!
Great..offer to buy me lunch when I have to start dieting this coming weekend.  LOL  Craig took pics of us for Valentine's before we went to eat......I oinked in it.  I have the fattest cheeks.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2004)

Yep, I got it


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Stace 

Congrats on deciding to start a family! I am so happy for you!

In regards to the FMLA comment - my background is in HR so I can help you out a little to understand it better. Basically the Clinton Administration implemented it and it states that a company has to allow you to take up to 12 weeks off if you meet certain criteria under the FMLA. Pregnancy is definitely covered under this, but so is caring for a sick relative, etc ---it depends they look at it on a case by case basis. On my last assignment I was doing FMLA for our company and some people were applying for it were sick, pregnant or driving sick relatives to there doctors appointments and stuff like that. 

Unfortunately, under federal law there is no legal requirement for a company to pay for this leave. It is up to the individual company. I am not 100% sure but I believe some states could have laws requiring companies to pay a portion of your FMLA time off. I know Mass. doesn't. Some companies offer 6 weeks paid---some offer none. Alot of people I know who had a baby would save their vacation and then come back when it ran out---

It's not my place to say this but if you can only take 12 days after your baby comes it seems like it will be rough. I know you were looking for a new job & one with a better leave plan might make things easier for you. Just my .02.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Unfortunately, under federal law there is no legal requirement for a company to pay for this leave.



"unfortunately?"  yikes...I'd call that fortunate, no way most business could afford that.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Yep, I got it



Yeah! You did, good I'm glad it worked. Pepper I really appreciate you donating the money to me. It was very very sweet..I just can't accept it! Thank you though, you have a heart of gold!!!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> "unfortunately?"  yikes...I'd call that fortunate, no way most business could afford that.



Well, I wish Stacey could get it paid...but as a matter of policy that would be a killer....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Dang he is cheap!  LOL  only takes a $5 cup and postage to make him happy.  LOL
> 
> Stacey...the last 5 pills don't do a thing...chunk 'em in the trash!
> Great..offer to buy me lunch when I have to start dieting this coming weekend.  LOL  Craig took pics of us for Valentine's before we went to eat......I oinked in it.  I have the fattest cheeks.



He is cheap! 

Ohh honey, we can eat healthy!!!

Can't wait to see the pics!! 
Really-- so trash them?!! WOW I'm almost done with my pills! How scary!!  & How exciting at the same time!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Stace
> 
> Congrats on deciding to start a family! I am so happy for you!
> ...


Thank you Jstar sooo much!!!! Thank you for all that info.. good to know.

Yes, I am trying to look for another job!! TotallY!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

aww thanks Pepper!! I wish so too!


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

NP 

I forgot to mention - the purpose for FMLA is so that you can take unpaid leave up to 12 weeks without worrying about losing your job. In other words they have to let you come back to your job and can't replace you. This law protects you from that. The law states they must give you your job back or else they have to have a comparable job there to give you when you come back. 

Take care sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

ohhh okay!!! Thank you so much for explaining that to me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> "unfortunately?"  yikes...I'd call that fortunate, no way most business could afford that.




The Company I work for use to pay for the entire leave.  Our policy changed last year.  The new policy States:  

*If you have been employed by XXXXXX for at least 12 months and have worked at least 1,250 hours over the previous 12 months, you may request a leave of absence under the Family and Medical leave Act.  The following are reasons that may qualify for a requested Paid Leave of Absence:

1.  to care for a personal serious health condition which prevents you from performing your job.

2.  to care for a parent, spouse or child who has a serious health condition.

3.  for the birth of, and to care for a newborn child.

4.  to care for a child placed through adoption or foster care.

Medical certification must be submitted for approval and, when ever possible, 30 days advanced notice is required.  An approved leave would run concurrently with vacation used for FMLA.  If vacation is available, one-half (1/2) of available vacation will be used at the start of continuous FMLA.  Length of 12 weeks in any rolling 12 month period measured backward from the date the leave begins.*

So then maybe I've been lucky in all the places I've worked for.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> NP
> 
> I forgot to mention - the purpose for FMLA is so that you can take unpaid leave up to 12 weeks without worrying about losing your job. In other words they have to let you come back to your job and can't replace you. This law protects you from that. The law states they must give you your job back or else they have to have a comparable job there to give you when you come back.
> ...




exactly


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

WoW Babs!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Okay.  moving on to more positive things...........


Do you want a little girl or a little boy?  I know most people do not care about the gender of their child rather care/focus more towards their childs health.  BUT, everyone has a dream.  What's your dream Stacey?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

ummmmmmmmm Welllll -- I would like to have a boy b/c My hubby would be OH So happy to take him fishing and hunting..
But I want a little girl so I can dress her up in PINK  (LOVE Pink) 

I don't care I guess.. Hmmm??? Probably A boy--b/c IF we were to have 2 kids, then I would want a boy to be the oldest since I grew up having my older brother protect me SOOO Much!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

COOOL-- I am FINALLY about to leave work!! It's been slow here.

Will be home hopefully by 5:45PM and then Cody and I will go for a powerwalk, then eat dinner & watch Tv, and lift weights while watching tv!

Hope you all have a nice warm night!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Stacey  -- I hope all your dreams come true


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

awww Thank you honey!! YOU TOOOO!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks sweetie.......................................I'M GOING HOME NOW


See ya'll 2morrow


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Stacey, sorry I haven't been around much except for in my new journal.   I've been so busy trying to learn ALL about my bosses new telephone that she just decided she had to have.

I'm so happy for you sweetie.  I can't wait to hear the news that you're pregnant!  I think after this last week (starting 5 days late), I'm about ready to cry and about ready to quit tryin'.

Much love babe!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Just found out my work will not pay me for my time off with the baby-sucks!!!! So I need to save my vacation days!!!!
> 
> This is going to cost a fortune!!



It's pretty amazing how different things are here in Sweden. Here the company is obligated by LAW to pay for the time you need to take off because of the baby, which is usually a little over a year. It can be divided so the husband takes it or part of it too.. I should definately be in Sweden when I have babies 

And honey, I don't want the money back. I'll keep on sending them if you try to pay me back 

Have a great day


----------



## daisy (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Stacey,
I am a huge lurker and follow most of the journals on here everyday.  I am going to start trying to get pregnant this month as well.  I'll be interested to follow along your journal to see what you're eating and what exercises you're going to be doing!  
Who knows, maybe I'll even start a journal myself. 
Regarding time off after the baby, you should move to Canada.  We get a year off.  The government pays us 55% of our pay, and I'm lucky enough to work for a company that tops it up to 80%!

Best of luck on your baby-making!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Umm...Stacey...when I checked my email this am, it said I had been issued a refund......I guess you didn't believe my story that I was gonna have my paypal account refuse?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

I gotta run to a mtg in a min but...

Yes, you are entitles to 6 weeks off from work and they have to have the same or equivalent job waiting for you when you get back.

Most companies do NOT pay you for the time off.  The money you would get comes through Short Term Disability (STD) and pays 66 2/3 % of your regular pay.

If you are not getting benefits through your company then you probably waived the coverage and didn't realize it.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

Check out my guys...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27566


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm...Stacey...when I checked my email this am, it said I had been issued a refund......I guess you didn't believe my story that I was gonna have my paypal account refuse?



Hehehehehe!! I don't know hoooooooow that happend?!! 

How are ya honey?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Stacey, sorry I haven't been around much except for in my new journal.   I've been so busy trying to learn ALL about my bosses new telephone that she just decided she had to have.
> 
> I'm so happy for you sweetie.  I can't wait to hear the news that you're pregnant!  I think after this last week (starting 5 days late), I'm about ready to cry and about ready to quit tryin'.
> ...



Hey Honey~ Don't give up sweetie!! It will happen soon, I know it!!!! 
HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> It's pretty amazing how different things are here in Sweden. Here the company is obligated by LAW to pay for the time you need to take off because of the baby, which is usually a little over a year. It can be divided so the husband takes it or part of it too.. I should definately be in Sweden when I have babies
> 
> And honey, I don't want the money back. I'll keep on sending them if you try to pay me back
> ...



Hey Jenny!! Yes Stay in Sweden when you have your babies!!! This is just not fair! But oh well. We are going to save all of our tax money we get back for when I'm off with a baby.

Girl, I really want to send your money back to you, please let me!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

It's like that here in Canada as well ... it seems like it will be a real struggle for ya financially Stacey if you don't get paid time off.     That is something to really consider.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I gotta run to a mtg in a min but...
> 
> Yes, you are entitles to 6 weeks off from work and they have to have the same or equivalent job waiting for you when you get back.
> ...



Thanks for the Info. Butterfly. See our company told me when they made the plan up  a year ago that we donot have maternity--- I asked them back then... and thats all. I will check into the Short Term Disabilty though. hmmm?

I get all benefits except Insurance. However there's not much more here, we had 401k and they got rid of it--- this is a pretty shitty company to work for...
Just remember guys- I never wanted to work here. The company I have been with since I was 17 (with great benefits,etc...) merged into this company 2 years ago--but things were final this past summer.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> It's like that here in Canada as well ... it seems like it will be a real struggle for ya financially Stacey if you don't get paid time off.     That is something to really consider.



Hey Nt!

Well I will save all of my vacation time (as much as I can at least)-- Also we are getting back 3200 from taxes-- and we are paying off gallery furntiture-- (which is not even 1000) then the rest We are putting in a baby savings account=and we said yesterday that will be the money for when I'm off for a few weeks. I do not plan on being off the full 6 weeks anyway. 
I think I will take 4weeks off--unless I'm in pain or something.

I was only going to take 2 weeks off--but now have decided on 4.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by daisy *_
> Hi Stacey,
> I am a huge lurker and follow most of the journals on here everyday.  I am going to start trying to get pregnant this month as well.  I'll be interested to follow along your journal to see what you're eating and what exercises you're going to be doing!
> Who knows, maybe I'll even start a journal myself.
> ...



Hey Daisy! Thanks for visiting my journal. I will be starting a new one soon.  Sounds like your at an awesome Job!!!  
Good luck to you sweetie!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow ... do you have help for the baby once you're back at work?  4 weeks seem awfully short time to adjust to having a baby.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

My Mom will be helping me a lot!!!  Also-  Depending on when I have the baby--like say I don't have one till May--then my mother will be off all summer---soo that would work out great.  But I just have to wait and see. Matt would be with it till 1pm everyday--then I would get home at 5:45--- 
There are a lot of stay at home moms on my street who babysit--so I am going to start talking with them soon. I am not putting my baby in daycare. 

My mom also MIGHT retire--depending on money situations --she maybe able to.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

MEALS TODAY: 2/17/04

M1:
  1/3cup oats
  5 eggwhites
  10 sf peanuts

M2: 
   30grams protein pwd
   1/2 a whole wheat La Tortilla low carb tortilla(these are yummy)
   1 cup lettuce
   1/2 green apple

M3: 
   4oz chickenbreast
   1 cup green beans
   1 cup lettuce
    1 tbsp pb
   1/2 greenapple

M4:
   4oz. chicken
   1 cup greenbeans (no salt)
   3 slices of cucumber

Snack later-- one mini banana nut muffin I made last night for Matt

snack at night-- 10 saltfree cashews & yogurt (low carb)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

last nights workout:

5 mile powerwalk/ jog with my doggie--felt awesome.. we were gone for an hour! 

Plus did my abs--and lots of stretching


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> My Mom will be helping me a lot!!!  Also-  Depending on when I have the baby--like say I don't have one till May--then my mother will be off all summer---soo that would work out great.  But I just have to wait and see. Matt would be with it till 1pm everyday--then I would get home at 5:45---
> There are a lot of stay at home moms on my street who babysit--so I am going to start talking with them soon. I am not putting my baby in daycare.
> 
> My mom also MIGHT retire--depending on money situations --she maybe able to.



Matt would be with the _baby_ ... 

To let someone other than a mother or very close relative raise your child while you're at work, you'd better get to know them real well.  Because whatever values they instill in their children could have some effect on your child.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Stacey.....I'm hungry for a bagel sandwich.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

LoL-- I know Nt-- I have keep saying BABY and not IT

Yes you are very right about that... I would only leave my baby with someone I know very VERY well--OR my mom!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Jodie you can't have that--nononono!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

I have until Saturday.  But I don't think the bagel would look good in the food journal.  Wendy's salad for lunch. 

Oh...Craig likes babies.  We can have him sit while we (me, you and Ann) go shop.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

I love those Wendy's salads!! Yum! Just then line at that wendys by Target is HORRIBLE when I drive by 

I had a bagel yesterday 

awww cool- we have a babysitter--haha


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey did you guys hear that Fear Factor is holding open auditions Friday night at some club here in Houston???


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

My man luvs fear factor!! I think its gross!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

ohh cool--nope I didn't hear that--but that is neat!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

I saw that Ann!   I couldn't eat the yucky stuff....I would .


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Gross me too-- I never ever watch that show.

I hate turning down co-workers for lunch--but I do it wayyyyyy too much--they pick on me here. I save my money & bring my lunch-- and today they gave me hell. Whatever.
She goes "YOU ARE GOING TOMORROW-IF I have to pay"

I don't want her to pay for my lunch, she paid the last time. Seeesh--- annoying.. I just dont' wanna go with them- I like to GET AWAY FROM WORK-Not eat With Work..

I'm such a bitch

and they want me to go to happy hour tomorrow-- (I never do) And they go "we are telling you today, so that tomorrow you can drop your dog off at your moms before work, and you won't worry about him"

Geez--I think I'm gonna say I forgot--sorry -- I'm just not a  drinker (maybe on occasions-- once or twice a month--but hardly ever)

How do I get out of all this???


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

I wouldn't eat that stuff either... but I was going to see if John was interested


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I hate turning down co-workers for lunch--but I do it wayyyyyy too much--they pick on me here. I save my money & bring my lunch-- and today they gave me hell. Whatever.
> She goes "YOU ARE GOING TOMORROW-IF I have to pay"
> 
> ...


Sometimes you just have to suck it up and go.  I've been to several work social events I didn't want to go to because I knew my boss expected it.  The people that don't go to these things don't seem to get the promotions.

I'd pick going to lunch with them over drinks!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Stacey, how are you feeling?


Hello everyone


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

my daughter wanted to do the family version, but apparently this is for Americans only.  She was a little disappointed.  Did you watch the couples FF last night?  The couple that won most everything had to bail because the lady wouldn't have spiders crawl all over her ...  ... for 1 million $$ and only one minute, at the very least, she should have given it a try.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I was only going to take 2 weeks off--but now have decided on 4.


There's no way you are going to want to leave that little angel after only 4 weeks honey!!!  I'll be surprised if you even want to leave it with your mom so you and Matt can have a night out.

Babies are just too sweet!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> my daughter wanted to do the family version, but apparently this is for Americans only.  She was a little disappointed.  Did you watch the couples FF last night?  The couple that won most everything had to bail because the lady wouldn't have spiders crawl all over her ...  ... for 1 million $$ and only one minute, at the very least, she should have given it a try.


John says about the only thing he wouldn't do is eat intestines 

Oh this subject is making me queesy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2004)

hey Stacey, how are you today babe?  Everything is really good here, I guess.  I'm eating the chicken and the carrots that I brought in today, good thing I did, so I didn't have to spend any additional money!!!

I'm ready for my boss to get on the plane though, so I can go home!

Oh....I started my tanning today!!!  WOOO HOOO


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> There's no way you are going to want to leave that little angel after only 4 weeks honey!!!  I'll be surprised if you even want to leave it with your mom so you and Matt can have a night out.
> 
> Babies are just too sweet!!!



that's what I was thinking ... and seeing as how it might be a financial struggle at first, it's something that really should be discussed and both her and Matt have a sound understanding of what a huge change having a baby will be.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Craig couldn't eat any of it.  Hell, he won't even eat a chicken baked in the oven that is still on the bone.  It has to be removed from the bone before he will think of having it.

I could do the spiders and bugs cralwing on me.  Just can't eat them.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sometimes you just have to suck it up and go.  I've been to several work social events I didn't want to go to because I knew my boss expected it.  The people that don't go to these things don't seem to get the promotions.
> 
> I'd pick going to lunch with them over drinks!


Hey BF-- I know, I will go to lunch tomorrow with her. But see its not my boss or any Head person doing this..its just 2 other girls that works here, and want to have drinks. No biggie. I did go with the 4 bosses for drinks last month (company thing) --so I was good and went. Although I didn't drink or eat.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey Stacey, how are you feeling?
> 
> 
> Hello everyone



Heya Babs!! I'm okay--crazy busy at work. How are you???? How ya feeling??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> There's no way you are going to want to leave that little angel after only 4 weeks honey!!!  I'll be surprised if you even want to leave it with your mom so you and Matt can have a night out.
> 
> Babies are just too sweet!!!



Oh I know--tell me about it girl-- Knowing me I will take off a year and Make Matt work 3 jobs---Lmao


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> that's what I was thinking ... and seeing as how it might be a financial struggle at first, it's something that really should be discussed and both her and Matt have a sound understanding of what a huge change having a baby will be.



NT- I really really wish you would stop posting negative things about me wanting a baby!!! I Know they cost a lot, Matt and I have talked about it a lot..reason why we have waited for so long is because of financial reasons, we are ready now though-- The only time money will be tight with us is when I will be at home for 4-6 weeks. Thats why we have started saving NOW for that time. Please stop with the negative thoughts. Matt and I have discussed everything believe it or not. I know you don't like Matt..but he has done a big turnaround with the baby issues, etc. And I'm happy--so can you please just be happy for me sweetie~ Please?!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

fair enough ... I apologize.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Also- NT- 
The MAIN Reason we have decided to go forward with this NOW is because of Health reasons...my chances of having a baby are getting very slim...and now is my best time..actually 6 months ago was better for me than now--but Now We are both ready and We are doing this. I definatley don't want to lose out on a chance to have a baby JUST b/c I don't make a lot of money. I am defianltey better off then all those teenagers out there having babies..or single moms that are 18 years old having children (nothing wrong with Those women --I am not Saying that--I'm just saying that Financially I am better off then them)

Also I have my very rich in-laws to help Us out if we ever needed anything..although I would never ask.. I know its there if its needed.

Please Naturaltan--be happy for me.. I'm SO HAPPY Right now-And Everytime I read a post from you-- I lose my smile and u make me upset.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks NT!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

David:

I just returned your money-- Make sure ya get it honey!!

And thank you SO much for wanting to donate to my comp-- I really appreciate it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh, sweetie I'm so happy for you!! Your going to be a mommy!!  

Don't let it discourage you about work either, 90% of the people that have babies aren't as financially ready as they'd like to be!!  
Money doesn't make babies happy anyhow- love does!! And I'm sure your baby will have a ton of it!!

Do you have not have disability at your work?  That usually will pay you for at least part of the time that you are off.  

Do you want a little boy or girl? 

Good luck sweetie!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

awwwwwww thank you ncgirl soooo much!! That was soo sweet of you! Your right a baby needs Love way more than Money!!! I don't know- I need to check out the disability stuff. I'm hoping I won't be here much longer.. I have applied at a few places--and I'm looking into new home sales--  I have a hookup~!!! We were talking today--so that woulod be wonderful.

Umm I don't know what I want.. If I could choose though I would want a boy then a girl.. so the boy could take care of his sister-the same way my brother did for me.  However, I really want just one child..so I would be happy with Either! 

thanks girlie!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Tonights workout is One hour powerwalk with my babydog. 

Biceps/ triceps


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey BF-- I know, I will go to lunch tomorrow with her. But see its not my boss or any Head person doing this..its just 2 other girls that works here, and want to have drinks. No biggie. I did go with the 4 bosses for drinks last month (company thing) --so I was good and went. Although I didn't drink or eat.


Yes, hanging with the bosses when asked is a must 

I don't drink when I go out with them either, just get a soda or water.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep I had a diet coke with them

I am not going tomorrow night--but I will go to lunch with the two girls--but I'm suggesting it be healthy!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Stacey I just saw that you and Matt are trying for a baby, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you sooo much Pam!!!!!!!! 

Well the trying will begin in about a month --however I will be off my pills in 4 days!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

kay time to go home. 

When I get home I am changing clothes and going for another 5 mile powerwalk with Cody!!  Its just sooo pretty outside!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 17, 2004)

Awwwww Honey! I just got caught up on your journal. I am SO happy for you - I want to give you a big hug! I'm sending lots of happy baby making vibes your way.   

I think if people waited until they "thought" they were ready to have kids, financially or mentally, a lot of us would never have been born. You have the most important thing to give that that baby will ever want from you, love and support. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey sweetie, 

I agree its important to spend time w/ the baby, I think you should try to look into possible work-from-home type things, I know they're out there and perfect for new moms.


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> David:
> 
> I just returned your money-- Make sure ya get it honey!!
> ...




Hi Stacey!


Well, granted that I have been away technically all day (away from my desk but signed on to IM.com  and then, I was running around in WPB until 12:00 aM.  I just saw your post grabbing my attention to your journal and new announcement... what can I say?

I know. 

I respect your wishes!  I, of course, wish you the BEST of luck and a happy healthy baby!   A HUGE congratulations  to you of making this decision.  As long as your happy, I am happy for you, Matt and your baby!!!

I wished you'd keep the money (I didn't get it back and who knows, somehow magically, maybe I WON'T get it back!    I wished you'd keep it for the baby's gift!  (Could be twins or triplets!    )

But you know what?  Stacey, I've always envision you as a strong woman and a tough gal through the good and the bad.  That's probably my most favorite personality quality  that I love about you!  You have a classy way of handling things in life!  

Kudos to you babe!  You're one helluva cool gal!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2004)

Morning girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hey sweetie,
> 
> I agree its important to spend time w/ the baby, I think you should try to look into possible work-from-home type things, I know they're out there and perfect for new moms.



Heya Greeky!!  I am going to a work from home seminar this weekend!!! (If they still have an opening seat)! So Excited~


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Morning girl!!!



Morning Ann! What a beautiful day Huh!?!  Love it! Hope you have a great one


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Awwwww Honey! I just got caught up on your journal. I am SO happy for you - I want to give you a big hug! I'm sending lots of happy baby making vibes your way.
> 
> I think if people waited until they "thought" they were ready to have kids, financially or mentally, a lot of us would never have been born. You have the most important thing to give that that baby will ever want from you, love and support. Everything else is secondary.




Aww thank you Hiker!! Your so sweet!!! 

I totally agree with ya too! 
Hope your doing good!  I need to go check out your journal!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

Goooood         Morning       Stacey


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 18, 2004)

Morning Stacey!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

lol, I'm gonna be like the rest and say good morning stacey 

hope your smile is as big today as everyday


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Stacey!
> 
> 
> ...



  
David-- WoW This post made me cry-seriously!! You are such a cool, awesome guy That I WISH I could have met back in November when I was in Florida--but I will go back to Florida one day- And we will meet. You are so kind to me, and what beautiful words to say to me. Thank you babe!! Thank you SO much!!!

I believe that my friends on IM make me that Strong woman that you always say I am!

Please don't say triplets---that would be sooo hard!! 

David you take care-thank you so much!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

AWWW good morning Babsie, Greekie & Pam!! How are you girls????


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm fine sweetie, hows things over there?

Be careful w/ working from home.. some are legit, some are scams! I dont want that to happen..


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Last nights workout was 6.5 mile powerwalk/jog with my doggie.

took an hour and 5 minutes... went the wrong way in my neighborhood sooo we walked longer--but it was nice.  I jogged a lot.

Also Trained Biceps/triceps!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'm fine sweetie, hows things over there?
> 
> Be careful w/ working from home.. some are legit, some are scams! I dont want that to happen..




Hey girl!! Yeah I know, I have already turned down some that were definatley scams... this one I have been talking with the guy for the past 2 months-- And This weekend is the seminar finally! I just haven't reserved my seat yet!

Things are good on the homefront-
workfront--very aggrivated right now


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

thats SO cool that you and your dog can jog together! my dads is lazy and old  13.. I want a dog so bad!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

He has been going with me since I got him--well as soon as he could. I got him when he was 5 weeks old!

I would never ever go without him! He LOVES it! U should see his legs--they are built like a rock- and hes part jackrussel/part rat terrier--they are suppose to have bird legs


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 18, 2004)

I use to have a Golden Retriever.  I had him for 12 years before he died.  Everyone keeps trying to give me dogs, but I just don't think I want another one.

But.... we use to go running together.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Good Afternoonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, its such a beautiful day out and once again we both are stuck inside.  (You know this is just wrong!)

Sounds like you have a cute little dog!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2004)

It is nice out!  I've got a window office but the windows don't open


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I use to have a Golden Retriever.  I had him for 12 years before he died.  Everyone keeps trying to give me dogs, but I just don't think I want another one.
> 
> But.... we use to go running together.



Oh honey I'm sooo sorry! I do know how you feel. From age 14 to age 21 my running buddy was a Collie (Freakles --got her when I was 8) she was AWESOME!!!! She lived a longggggg life-and I know part of it was due to how healthy she was.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Good Afternoonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, its such a beautiful day out and once again we both are stuck inside.  (You know this is just wrong!)
> 
> Sounds like you have a cute little dog!


I KNOW IT IS WRONG 

I wanna go play outside!! I live outside after work on pretty days like today-- I love doing cardio outside--so this is just great for me. & my body

Cody is a cutie patutie-- I love him SOOO Much!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It is nice out!  I've got a window office but the windows don't open



aww your lucky you have windows!! I would be daydreaming if I had them!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Butterfly: How are you feeling lately?? How's your baby doing?? Any new News? 
Are you craving any weird food??? I heard this is a myth..but just curious!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Butterfly: How are you feeling lately?? How's your baby doing?? Any new News?
> Are you craving any weird food??? I heard this is a myth..but just curious!!


Went to the doc Mon and everything is fine.  Heard the baby's heartbeat again.  I go again in 3 wks to do some blood test I don't remember the name of.

It's weird cause I'm actually not craving anything.  Like for lunch I'll just sit here trying to decide what sounds good and nothing does, stuff doesn't sound bad, I'm just indifferent to food.  I have to make myself eat something otherwise I'll start feeling really sick.

I was just ordering some maternity clothes online from Old Navy, they've gor cute stuff at good prices.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

I HATE MY HR MANAGER (Also The lady who is over me and the processors) I HATE HER.

She just made me cry-- No matter what I do in her eyes I'm always wrong, Shes such a ****** B*TCH! I HATE HER I HATE HER! 

I wanna go home and cry in my bed. She talks to me like I am 5 years old!! She has been making me go over Old closed loans in the system--and then she asks me why this or why that or why are they not marked CLOSED when they are ---and just SHIT! And Its the processors Job to close out the loans, not mine.. I never know when they close--because, well they took that job away from me back in June---
ohhhhhhhhhh I am so frustrated... WHY Do I have to come here every f*ckin day!!! I have never in my life had this bad of a negative attitude-and its ALL DUE TO HER! 

I just cryed in the bathroom and now my eyes are bloodshot--she was just sooo bitchy to me--and in front of everyone. SO Embarrasing!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm sorry about the bitchy boss lady.  Being in that situtation makes it hard to want to come to work each day.  Its good to let it all out.......


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2004)

That sucks sweetie!!!

We all love you here!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Went to the doc Mon and everything is fine.  Heard the baby's heartbeat again.  I go again in 3 wks to do some blood test I don't remember the name of.
> 
> It's weird cause I'm actually not craving anything.  Like for lunch I'll just sit here trying to decide what sounds good and nothing does, stuff doesn't sound bad, I'm just indifferent to food.  I have to make myself eat something otherwise I'll start feeling really sick.
> ...



HEY! Awwwwwww you heard the baby's heartbeat!! I know that was Neat!!! 

That is weird about the food thing. That is how my best friend was..she had to bring small snacks with her to work, to snack on throughout the day or she would get sick.

Ohh Old Navy Maternity Clothes are great!!!!  I looked on that site with my friend--great clothes--and CUTE in person too. They have a store in Katy Mills that carries the clothes. I was looking at them last saturday-they are all so cute!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Jodie & Butterfly--- It does feel better to Vent!!!
Thanks for listenting to me whine.

On a positive note~ I just emailed my resume to Roycebuilders for a sales home position--my friend hooked me up. He knows the manager over a lot of them in Houston. Yeah!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 18, 2004)

Kick her ass Stacey  

Seriously though, she's probably just taking everything out on you because she knows your so nice and probably won't say anything back to her.  A lot of people take advantage of the "nice guy."  I hope things get better for you!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Ncgirl!! Actually I think she hates me because I spoke up to her and told her "WELL this is the way YOU showed me" very rude, kinda.. but I was aggrivated..and she was like "no I didn't"
And I said "YES, Otherwise I WOULD Not have known how to do this--or to even come onto this screen on the loan program"

She gave me this look.. lol!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Ummm...Lunch tomorrow????  Lucky Village??????


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Next week.  

I only allow myself to order food out once a week--b/c of money! And I WANT TO BUY YOU LUNCH!  
And damn chipoltes was $6 bucks 

LoL

I do wanna meet u at lucky village though-you can eat healthy there RIGHT? So we could next week huh?!!  or is it not on your diet?? If not let me know And Matt will give me cash


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

ohh wait-- I have a huge zit--haha (Read Babs journal)

Can't meet you with this hummer on my face! LMAO


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

LOL, it will be gone by next week.

I can have Lucky Village.  Its bad when they know what I order before I even come in.  Steamed MooGoo Gai Pan, so sauce.  I just order off the menu and stay away from the buffett.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Okay we are on next week--Oh I can't wait to meet ya!!   I think I will get steamed chicken & Broccoli. Thats a perfect meeting spot too--half way for both huh!?! That place always looks sooo packed!!!

ya this pimple is almost gone--its just being evil to me. I haven't had one in months, and I ran out of my special face wash--couldn't buy it for a few weeks-- and I know thats why I broke out!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Could be from stress from work too.  Or that time of the month coming soon.....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

hmm-- I think Both!!!  lol

Maybe I should go drink with the girls afterwork?!! LoL

But my dog has been in his room since 9am this morning--he hates being in there for more than 4 hours (usually its only 4hrs)
And I really want to go walking in this sun! 

But damn, a budlight sounds GOOD!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 18, 2004)

Stacey, I'm so sorry that happened to you babe.   You and I have different jobs and we are in totally different fields, but it seems that you and I have twin bosses....mine does this to me all the freekin' time!!  I'm so tired of my boss too, I could scream!!  

Needless to say, I've been looking for a new job.  But unfortunately, it isn't going that well.  Too bad I just can't win the lotto -- I'd quit my job and do nothing but get my certification and hang out at the gym all day!!   Not really, maybe just half the day...  

One day, you and I will both be able to just say "*&*^%% off lady" and walk out!   Wouldn't that be nice?

I hope your Thursday is better.  I hope mine is too!
Talk to you on Thursday darlin'.....
Fit




> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I HATE MY HR MANAGER (Also The lady who is over me and the processors) I HATE HER.
> 
> She just made me cry-- No matter what I do in her eyes I'm always wrong, Shes such a ****** B*TCH! I HATE HER I HATE HER!
> ...


----------



## jstar (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Stacey 

I was superbusy yesterday..couldn't get on IM all day!

How are you?

I feel so bad that bitchy manager made you cry! Don't worry she will get what's coming to her when you quit and get a better paying job...and don't forget to rub it in her face!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Your manager is jealous cuz you're so damn pretty and sweet.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stacey, I'm so sorry that happened to you babe.   You and I have different jobs and we are in totally different fields, but it seems that you and I have twin bosses....mine does this to me all the freekin' time!!  I'm so tired of my boss too, I could scream!!
> 
> Needless to say, I've been looking for a new job.  But unfortunately, it isn't going that well.  Too bad I just can't win the lotto -- I'd quit my job and do nothing but get my certification and hang out at the gym all day!!   Not really, maybe just half the day...
> ...



HEY GIRL!! Good Morning! I KNOW--I THINK Our bosses are twins too!! I have been looking for another job also--just not having luck! I WOULD Love to tell her to **ck Off! That would be GREAT!!!

Ya know what you said about winning the lotto & Get certified. I told Matt that last night when He got home.. I was in bed-crying and I said "why can't we win the lotto--(he is having problems at his job too) And I said I would love to go to Phyical Therapy school--or be an aerobics instructor, or a Personal Trainer" I told him I cannot WAIT for the day I get to walk into the HR ladys office and Say I QUIT--SMILING!  And I would leave for the day. 

Omg- I just hate this place! Matt is SOOO Frustrated about what they are doing to me, he just wants to call my bosses and bitch them out--but I won't let him--haha! 

FIT- I hope you get a new job soon honey. One day The sun will Shine on us- I know it


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hey Stacey
> 
> I was superbusy yesterday..couldn't get on IM all day!
> ...



Thanks JStar!! You are soooo sweet!! Oh I know- I can't wait to rub it in her face One day

hope your doing great!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Greekie--your so sweet!! 

How are you honey???


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2004)

You know, it really sucks how many of us get stuck at jobs that we hate when there are other things out there that we would much rather do.

My dream job would be to live on an island and have one of those cafes on the beach that rent scooters.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Another day at hellhole  YEAHOOO can't wait for 5pm

Last night Cody & I powerwalked for 45 minutes  Felt great, but my shins were SO sore from walking/jogging 7 miles the night before---- but I was proud I went.

Tonight I'm going again--only b/c tomorrow I'm meeting my sister in Hempstead (25min. from my house) for dinner tomorrow night. Can't wait. I miss her!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Butterfly that sounds so awesome!!!

My dream job is to be a physical therapist! 

Ya know whats nuts--is I use to lOVE my job--Loved it--until a year ago--things started changing--then it all went down in June-
But ya'll know that sap story!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Your manager is jealous cuz you're so damn pretty and sweet.




I agree completly!!! Hope todays better sweetie!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

hI sTACEY!

Oops cap lock..

how are you today? 

Do you go walking every night? I guess you have no choice because your doggy makes you I'm jealous, it's much too cold here in MA to walk outside (for me at least!)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

awww thanks ncgirl!

JSTAR:
Hey girl! Yes I go walking every night when I get home WHEN we are having pretty weather-and if its not to cold. We go super fast--major powerwalk (pass lots of people up) and we jog--
Cody LOVES to go jogging!!!!

If its cold out I do my cardio in the gym!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

boo


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey woman!! How are you today???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Meals Today: Feb. 19th Thursday

M1: 1/2cup oats
       5 eggwhites
       1 tbsp nat. pb

M2:  30grams chocolate protein pwd. (yum)
        1 whole wheat low carb tortilla (la tortilla factory brand)

M3:  30grams protein pwd. (will be at 3:30pm)
        small green apple

M4:   chicken, green beans
         some saltfree peanuts

M5: (snack) chocolate eggies


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

looks great girlie!  
where do you buy those tortillas?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

I got them at Kroger!!  Yummmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.latortillafactory.com/


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

those look awesome!! and the nutritional info kicks! now I wanna try them.. arghhh Id have to order online in american money and credit card. I swear... I gotta move to the US.  soon.. hehe


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2004)

Well come on down atherjen, we've got plenty of room here in Texas


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> LOL, it will be gone by next week.
> 
> I can have Lucky Village.  Its bad when they know what I order before I even come in.  Steamed MooGoo Gai Pan, so sauce.  I just order off the menu and stay away from the buffett.




Hmmmnnn.... having lunch at a Chinese restaurant after dieting for "X" amount of time seems awesome!  

Having luch with two hotties is even better!   

I'm jealous!  


BTW, how are ya'll?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Heya Jen---yep move on down. They are in ALL of our grocery stores. And I think I payed 3.50


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi David 

Sweetie we wouldn't be cheating!! We would have to eat healthy- because Jodie will be on her diet!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

I am!   Even passed up wings and pizza today for lunch!  I weighed this am, and it was down some...so noreason to step backward.

Stacey....do you have a day in mind as to lunch?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah Jodie! (about the weight)

Not sure because I just found out that the lady who I am the Main assistant to --she will be out all next week..her daughter had her baby just now at 3pm.  So When She is out, I do her job---


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

Just let me know whenever...can be that morning of too.


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi David
> 
> Sweetie we wouldn't be cheating!! We would have to eat healthy- because Jodie will be on her diet!!!




Or, you could be evil by ordering everything tasty-delicious (fattening) and she can wtch you eat it!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

hehehe no way I would never do that to anyone dieting!!!! Thats just mean!!! 


awwwwwww 15 more minutes!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

David...it wouldn't bother me.  I watched them it pizza today.   Boy...this isn't my first rodeo with this.  LOL  Food doesn't bother me.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

LoL at Jodie!!

I watch my coworkers eat bad food everyday!!!!!

Goodnight ya'll

gotta go home to go powerwalk with my babydog!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Morning Stacey  .  Hope your having a good Friday!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2004)

Morning everyone!!! 

Stacey, how are you today doll face? 

I'm tired and I kinda don't feel good, I've got a bad earache in my left ear.   I just called my doctor and he is going to see me at 3:15 today.   I don't know what's worse -- earache or toothache?

Stace -- your meals looked really good yesterday!   How are you feeling since you changed your diet?  HOw's the stomach?

Gotta go update my journal!  More in a bit.  I'll probably be online more today, the boss is gone again.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

It's so pretty today, I think I'll have to leave early 

What's up?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Morning NCgirl!! thanks!! I hope you have a great weekend


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Fitgirl! Sorry you don't feel well!!! Thats good your going to the doctor

Thanks for saying my meals looked good- Thats pretty much how they will stay. My tummy is much better now without all the shakes, protein only & fishoil. Real food is much better for me..and I need a little carbs every day. I do have a high carb day once a week sometimes twice..and a cheat Meal once a week.. and chocolate every day


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Heya Butterfly!! I know its Beautiful outside!! Every day this week I have gone home and gone walking--its awesome out there. I wish I could play hookey!!!

Lucky you leaving early!! 

Hows your tummmmy???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

I have super bad cramps--but I think Aunt flo is coming this weekend! fun!

Today is my last day of BC pills--but Matt and I are going to still have safe sex for another few weeks... just to get my body use to be off the pill (What my dr. Suggested)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> and chocolate every day




That's my girl!!!   Please have some chocolate for me today!  I would deeply appreciate it!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Not a problem!!! I try and only have 2 or 3 mini peices a day. You know like the mini bag of hersheys--with Mr. Goodbar, krackel, etc... tiny tiny! but do the job


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey missy!!!  HAd to drop in before I head off to work myself, and guess what it is sunny here!!!!!!!!!!!!  So I think I am going to take my outside today


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

YEAH Don't ya LOVE the sun!! ENJOY HONEY!! And Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## MsFit (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Stacey....Man this is along journal.  I just started skimming through it after the 4th page.   I just wanted to say good luck with your contest.  

I'll have to finish catching up on your journal when I have more time.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Msfit!!! How are you???

Oh I am not doing the contest now--but thank you anyway 

LOTS of reasons--but mainly b/c I need to focus on getting preggo right now!! 
Take care honey!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2004)

I do love the sun.  It has been like 70 for the past two days here.   So very beautiful outside.    Too bad I don't feel better


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

ohhh I love the sun tooooo!!!!

I hope you get to feeling better!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Last night I did a 35 minute powerwalk with Cody. Felt great!!!

Also did walking lunges holding 2 10lb dumbbells,
Pile' squats with a 15lb. db in the middle
dumbbell squats with two 15lb dumbbells
SLDL-- with two 15lb db

2 sets of 50 crunches
2 sets of 20 side obliques
2 sets of 25 V-Crunches

 Felt great


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

OMG lunch was so good!  Had Mexican... chicken fajitas, chips & queso and a coke!!!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Msfit!!! How are you???
> 
> Oh I am not doing the contest now--but thank you anyway
> ...


 You would have knocked them dead!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OMG lunch was so good!  Had Mexican... chicken fajitas, chips & queso and a coke!!!



U SUCK!!! 
Just kidding- I'm actually having that for dinner---minus the queso!!! Going to dinner with My mom & sister in Hempstead--Mexican!

It looks like its gonna rain now


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You would have knocked them dead!



aww thanks!


----------



## MsFit (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, a baby is just as joyful.   I did read a post that you thought you might be, I just figured it was PMS.   Any way....keep trying.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

awww thank you MsFit!! 

I have Endometriosis--and some other female problems-So My chances of having a baby are getting slim. Soooo we are going to start trying!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

MEALS TODAY:

M1:
5 eggwhites
1/3cup oats
1 tbsp peanut butter

M2:
30grams protein pwd
one slice ww sugarfree bread
8 cashews (saltfree)

M3:
5eggwhites
1tsp. cocoa
2 packets of spleda

M4: ???Chicken Fajitas (out to eat w/ sister/mom)
will only have one tortilla 
and just maybe 5-6 chips
and I will have charro beans


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Tonight- NO WORKOUT! YEAH- its my rest day!!

I did every day this week, sooo proud of me!!! (and my workout bud has been out of town all week..so Its just been Me & My doggie)

will do cardio & weights tomorrow & Sunday


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

sooo ready to go home!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm proud of you too sweetie.

ME TOO!  I cannot wait to go home...........6pm is a LONG time away for me.  It's 3:19pm now........


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

THANKS

uggg sorrry Its only 2:16pm here!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

I guess you're lucky to go in later than me but oh so boring to leave later also......................Can never win with these sort of things


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

I get here at 8am-- no later than 8:20am everyday! YUCK


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

Think I'll leave a little early and go shopping!  I desperately need bigger bras!  Victoria Secret's are pretty but don't give that much support.  My friend said she got her "maternity" bras at Lane Bryan so I'm going to check there.

What comes after a D cup???


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Stacey...come over to our office!   Someone sent us a King Cake.  It needs to go bye bye......I can smell it.   It has to gooo!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Ann....what cups after D cup?  

Is way way too big!

Seriously...I would think DD, but I don't know...I don't have boobies.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

I found a website that says... you're right, DD!  

http://www.medela.com/NewFiles/brafit.html#bra size


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

DD comes after D 

I wish Victoria's Secret had more than two types of bras besides
1. See through
2. Heavily padded


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

YEP DD-- thats what my best friend wore when she was pregnant! WOW Ann--is that how big you are now?? Does your Back hurt??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

hahaha, according to the site I should be wearing an F

Um...im only a C


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahaha, according to the site I should be wearing an F
> 
> Um...im only a C


Sounds like you need to upgrade


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Whats all in a King Cake??

Girl Don't tempt me--if has chocolate in it--I could never resist!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm a C & a D---depends on the bra


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

I wish LOL I wouldnt mind being a D, but im ok w/ bein a C, just afraid when I lose weight there will be nothing left


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> YEP DD-- thats what my best friend wore when she was pregnant! WOW Ann--is that how big you are now?? Does your Back hurt??


I'll have to measure again when I get home, it's either DD or F though.  I swear I never thought I'd get this big without a boob job 

No back doesn't hurt, yet.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

WOW AN F!!

Oh girlie before my boob job I was a Double A
lMAO!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

alrightie--now the HR lady thinks that I am lying about my endometriosis


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

What a BITCH!!!!!!

Why would anyone lie about something like that???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

THANK YOU!! I don't know!!

First 2 weeks ago she didn't believe me when I went to the dr. Because I was in bad cramping pain---sooo I had my doctors office fax me a note saying I was there!  Gave it to her, she rolled her eyes.
Now A coworker tells me that she Told her-she thinks I'm just lying--that I don't have it-and I just want attention.

ummm whatever...
I sooo would love to hit her


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

Sheesh that woman has some serious jealousy issues!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

I've leaving now... you guys have a great weekend!!!

Enjoy your fajitas tonight Stacey


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> David...it wouldn't bother me.  I watched them it pizza today.   Boy...this isn't my first rodeo with this.  LOL  Food doesn't bother me.




I wished I was that strong!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> THANK YOU!! I don't know!!
> 
> First 2 weeks ago she didn't believe me when I went to the dr. Because I was in bad cramping pain---sooo I had my doctors office fax me a note saying I was there!  Gave it to her, she rolled her eyes.
> ...



Stacey  --  It's not up to your HR lady to decide or not what you have going on health wise.  If I were you, I'd make a complaint to Corporate along with a letter from your doctor stating you have a disability called, Endometriosis and on certain days (uknown) you will either need to be accomodated at work or take a disability leave.  You have 12 weeks of disability, which means you can take atleast 1 day off work per month with pay and with out question.  They will not be able to terminate you for that particular reason and you cannot be forced to take sick leave.

You know what (I'm very OPEN and upfront) if she would've rolled her eyes at me for that reason, I would've asked her if she had a problem or if something was in her eye, then explain how I have no problem filing a complaint with Corporate.

Don't take her shit Speak your mind darlin! Or I'm coming to visit!

Dumb bitches I swear!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sheesh that woman has some serious jealousy issues!



I know!! I really don't know why she don't like me


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

THANK YOU BUTTERFLY!! I Can't wait--you have had me craving them ALL day!!

You have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Stacey  --  It's not up to your HR lady to decide or not what you have going on health wise.  If I were you, I'd make a complaint to Corporate along with a letter from your doctor stating you have a disability called, Endometriosis and on certain days (uknown) you will either need to be accomodated at work or take a disability leave.  You have 12 weeks of disability, which means you can take atleast 1 day off work per month with pay and with out question.  They will not be able to terminate you for that particular reason and you cannot be forced to take sick leave.
> 
> You know what (I'm very OPEN and upfront) if she would've rolled her eyes at me for that reason, I would've asked her if she had a problem or if something was in her eye, then explain how I have no problem filing a complaint with Corporate.
> ...



HOW DOES THIS WORK?? I don't understand???? Details!

and thanks honey!! thank you so much!! I usually do speak up for myself--but I am afraid to with her.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Can I come hit her for you????  Oh wait....I have to go to Ohio to get Babsie first!  Then we are on our way!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL @ JODIE! THANKS HONEY!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Goodnight girls!!!  Have a great & safe weekend!!


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> alrightie--now the HR lady thinks that I am lying about my endometriosis



Jesus, what kind of animal is this lady??  Don't be intimidated by this bitch bc/ she is HR (who knows the issues) and your boss.  There is a higher up person and do you think you could have this "Crank" investigated" for harrassment etc. ?

I've never hit a woman but I certainly can accidentally knock one over.  Can you imagine someone like me running down the hall at full speed?    (Imagine it bc/ this gal was being a bitch when I was bouncing and I knocked her down easily!)



BTW, Stacey, I love your signature!!  You're so devoted!!!!!  


By the time you read this, it will be the start of a new week!  ISo, I hope you had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

lmao david, you're so funny

stacey your hr lady is a dodo head and she deserves david running into her at full speed 

have a great weekend honey!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

You know David, you're right.....I love those commercials about when the big guy is running down the hall and knocks someone over....I think they are football commercials.

Too Funny!!!!  Can you come to Dallas and do that to my boss too??   I'd pay money to see that!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 21, 2004)

David you're such a sweetie for wanting to protect Stacey


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm still laughing at the image of david running down a hallway 
  

Stacey sweetie hope you are feeling ok today


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

Well, I hate when people in a higher position (who is not the President/Owner/CEO and think that they can push people around due to jealousy or their own personality problems/conflicts.  Stacey really should tell someone about the tension bt/ her and this "thing"!

At our Gold's Gym, the owner recently brought on a outside training team to come in and work.  (Like the LA Fitness trainers) Today, this dude who was told countless times that he CANNOT continue to bring his GF in for Free.  So what does he do?  He tells my friend behind the desk that he's a F'n a*hole and continue to rant!   NOT once but twice at seperate intervals.   My friend is helpless bc/ it's his job while in college and he works hard for his $$ (as little as it is) so it's not like he can go fight him (as much as he wants to)  Well, I got into the gym around 3:30 and I heard the tale end of this and I asked what all the commotion is about and the Butt-head kid tells me to mind my own business.  Only bc/ I heard the tale end,  I caught on fast and told this guy that "I'm a paying member and have been so for 3 years and I never was extended gratuities like this and I'll be damned if a twit like that can bring his GF for free everyday!!  Moreso, calling and insulting my friend behind the desk who wants to literally kick his @ss but can't bc/ he's working.  So I stepped into his face and told him to step outside and fight me  and NOT to him, his GF and his "little trainer group" to call the Police when either of us is lying on the ground.

Wow... look how much I wrote!  Sorry!  Anyways, sure fitgirl and Stacey, if I need to come to Houston and practice the 3 pt. stance and 20 yd. sprints, I'll be GLAD to start in your offices!  

Thank you BF for the compliment!

And Greeky........    You just love that vision don't you?


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'm still laughing at the image of david running down a hallway



It'll be even funnier when we meet next month....just don't push the maids around for no reason or you'll be in my path for the tackle!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

<-always nice!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 21, 2004)

i hear you were mean once


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

where did you hear that?


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

See!  I knew it!!!    Well, she'll be in line as long as I'm around!

Remember... maids are NOT your slaves!  And, slavery was abolished "moons" ago!


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Stacey 

You've got mail


----------



## butterfly (Feb 23, 2004)

Despite the drizzle and fog... Good morning!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 23, 2004)

Morning Sweetie- Hope you have a good day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

Good morning Stacey, how are you doll?  I hope you had a good weekend and Monday is shaping up to be good too!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2004)

... and if David can't make it, Mrs.NT will surely come down and straighten her out.  If this continues, we'll round up Babs, JBL and Mrs. NT and this poor lady will be apologing in no time flat.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Jesus, what kind of animal is this lady??  Don't be intimidated by this bitch bc/ she is HR (who knows the issues) and your boss.  There is a higher up person and do you think you could have this "Crank" investigated" for harrassment etc. ?
> 
> I've never hit a woman but I certainly can accidentally knock one over.  Can you imagine someone like me running down the hall at full speed?    (Imagine it bc/ this gal was being a bitch when I was bouncing and I knocked her down easily!)
> ...



awwwwwwww David--you kickass ! Thanks sooo much for wanting to protect me-- That would be hilarious seeing you run her down in the hall-- I would pay to watch that~ Thanks babe!!!!

I'm not giving this woman the time of day-- She don't deserve a smile from me~ But I'm gonna try hard not to let her piss on my spirits this week. 

There were soooo many jobs in the paper this weekend--I can't wait to read them all over!!!    

SORRY I wasn't in my journal this weekend, damn I need a computer at home--I did nothing all weekend-- could have played on here (I did workout though)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Stace....don't feel bad babe, I've already had it out w/ my boss this morning too.

Let me ask y'all a question.....if you bought a new piece of equipment - let's say a BlackBerry phone/pda, would you hand it to someone else and ask them to learn how to use it and then give it back to show you how to use it????   Doesn't that just seem lazy?   I swear this lady loves to create chaos!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Sounds like my Manager...she does that at times.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Despite the drizzle and fog... Good morning!!!



ugggg no kidding--its sooo nasty! We had bad bad heavy rain all night last night!!

Good morning honey-how was your weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

Morning Ncgirl, Fitgirl & Jodie, and NT!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

OMG~ FG!! She sounds soooo lazy!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

hey stacey


----------



## butterfly (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ugggg no kidding--its sooo nasty! We had bad bad heavy rain all night last night!!
> 
> Good morning honey-how was your weekend?


I have this sharp pain that comes and goes in my uterus area on the left, it's real sore there.  Might be my IBS acting up, so I'm not going to call the doc yet.  Other than that I'm fine


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

Butterfly~ Keep track of that pain honey--Hopefull its just your IBS acting up-- Hmmm??


Hi SS!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I have this sharp pain that comes and goes in my uterus area on the left, it's real sore there.  Might be my IBS acting up, so I'm not going to call the doc yet.  Other than that I'm fine




I would call your gyn and let him/her know.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

Aww sorry to hear that butterfly 

Stacey! I had a dream about you!!!!!!!

I dreamt I was married and for some reason me and my hubby couldnt afford to buy him new undershirts so you came over and brought us some as a surprise.. WEIRD! 

altho I do wish I could do something to help you guys


----------



## ZECH (Feb 23, 2004)

Ann...................if you are going to be going back to work after the baby is born and you plan on breastfeeding, those Medela breast pumps works wonders. Alot faster and you can use it at work and save the milk for later. ( I can't believe I'm talking about breast pumps!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

OMG! Greeky that is TOOOO FUNNY!!! And Weird!!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Ann...................if you are going to be going back to work after the baby is born and you plan on breastfeeding, those Medela breast pumps works wonders. Alot faster and you can use it at work and save the milk for later. ( I can't believe I'm talking about breast pumps!


uh... yeah... thanks dg


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

<~~~wonders what he used his for


----------



## ZECH (Feb 23, 2004)

I knew after I posted that someone would be a smartass! My wife Kim breast feed both our son and daughter. She was doing home health at the time(PT) and would stop somewhere inbetween visits and pump and keep the milk in a cooler till she got home. Don't know who has or hasn't breast feed, but it is definately worth it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

DG  --  You know you like what I said......admit it  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

I have had bad cramps since friday


----------



## butterfly (Feb 23, 2004)

I tried to nurse Cory but folks weren't to helpful back in '87.

Both my friends that just had babies are nursing so I've got ladies I can talk real personal talk with.

Thanks for trying to help dg, I do appreciate it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

HON..........................................................DID YOU START?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I tried to nurse Cory but folks weren't to helpful back in '87.
> 
> Both my friends that just had babies are nursing so I've got ladies I can talk real personal talk with.
> ...


Anytime..............I wish you and John the best of luck!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

DG wishes he looked like the "man in black!"

I'm picking on you


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> HON..........................................................DID YOU START?




Nope-- I should anyday now--should have over the weekend.

I'm in lots of Endo pain if ya know what I mean Babs 

Going home and laying on the couch.


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Stace....don't feel bad babe, I've already had it out w/ my boss this morning too.
> 
> Let me ask y'all a question.....if you bought a new piece of equipment - let's say a BlackBerry phone/pda, would you hand it to someone else and ask them to learn how to use it and then give it back to show you how to use it????   Doesn't that just seem lazy?   I swear this lady loves to create chaos!!!




What I would do for her is to show her how to do a "Master Clear" on that blackberry!    That will keep her busy and occupied for days on end!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Nope-- I should anyday now--should have over the weekend.
> 
> I'm in lots of Endo pain if ya know what I mean Babs
> ...




Oh hon.......I wish I could be there with ya......Do you have any meds you're permitted to take?  Do heating pads work for you?  When did you take your last BCP?

I feel your pain.  This morning I started again but i didn't call my doctor because I'm going in to see him tomorrow.


Tell your boss you need to go home and if he/she doesn't like it.......call me!

Grab your cute puppy dog and cuddle up with him........

Here's a BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG HUG AND KISS FOR YOU******************************

HUG***********************************


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What I would do for her is to show her how to do a "Master Clear" on that blackberry!    That will keep her busy and occupied for days on end!




Now that would be funny David, but then it would only make more work for me.....she'd make me fix it and then give it back to her.....worse than that, she'd make me tell her "what happened to make that do that"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Stacey, how are you feeling?  Are you working today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 24, 2004)

Awwww, I bet she stayed home today or mabye is taking a half day.

Endo is pretty painfull and there are NO words to describe the aches and pains we go through.  If you any children and have had natural birth delivery............the contactions you feel and pains you have are EXACTLY what it feels like!

Stacey hon, I'll be thinking of you and tomorrow when you come back (if you don't come back today) you'll have an update from me about my surgery.

Babs


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon Stacey!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 24, 2004)

Feel better Stacey sending good vibes your way


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Oh hon.......I wish I could be there with ya......Do you have any meds you're permitted to take?  Do heating pads work for you?  When did you take your last BCP?
> 
> I feel your pain.  This morning I started again but i didn't call my doctor because I'm going in to see him tomorrow.
> ...


Thanks Babs SO much

Have to make this short & sweet because I'm not allowed to get on the internet anymore--or hotmail-- Long Story. Lots went down today

I'm in a lot of pain.. I have no idea why--but my cramps are BEYOND horrible-- My doggie ate my heating pad back in July-but I may go out and buy one. This Sucks. For now I will just heat up the wet washcloth & put it in a baggie and rest it on my belly--thats what I normally do.

I took my last BCP on Friday night, Feb. 20th.  Could this be why I am hurting MORE Than Usual??? ITS Pretty Bad...??! I made it through the day at work...but only b/c I had to. 

Thanks girls for caring soooo much about me--Love you all


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2004)

I will not be getting on much anymore (will try to once a day--but thats all)

Hope you all are doing okay today!! 

HUGS!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Stacey,
I'm glad to see you on now!  I'm sorry things got so bad at work today.  Care to share?  It's okay if you don't.

I hope you get to feeling better soon sweetie.  Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you.  You know I'm more than willing to help you in any way that I possibly can.

Big hugs sweetie.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Everyone-- I can't stay on here too long-- I am going to email butterfly & fitgirl though and tell them what happend, so they can put it in my journal..its not a very big deal or anything..however of course it made me upset. I still have a job, and I actually have a call back from a place I applied to ~ YEAH!!  Wish me luck. Its with a homebuilder, to sale homes--one of my many dreams

Love you all, take care!!! 

Ohhh and I'm making Matt buy me a computer very SOON! 
I have the monitor--in perfect condition-just need the computer.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

Babsie & the girls: 

Do you have any clue as to why I haven't started Auntie Flo yet???
I stopped take BCP Last friday night, Feb 20th--and I haven't started yet..weird. Usually after I miss 2 or 3 pills I start. So strange.
I'm having Extremly Bad bad cramping--reallll bad!  
I don't get it? LoL
And I know I'm not pregnant.  (well I wasn't 3 wks ago at the doctor.)

Kay gotta get off now--will check on later when know managers or around me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 25, 2004)

Stacey,  I didn't get your email honey, but don't worry!!!  I'm here for you and you are more than welcome to call me at the office if you want (don't know if you can make LD calls or not without verifying it)  I'll pm and email you my number.   

Much love to you honey.....btw, I wish I'd known two weeks ago that you were needing a computer.  I had one here that we just gave away to charity.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey hun keep holding in there, and I don't know anything about pregnancy but good luck babe.  I wish I could help so bad!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Stacey,

You took your last pill on Friday.  Usually the last week of your pills you have your period.  After taking the last pill in that section, you won't have a period.  

My guess is you're cramping because your body is now trying to adapt to the NOT having those hormones, etc.....so it's in a confused state.  Don't worry though, won't last long.  I wouldn't even be surprised if you start your period this week or the following week.  Your body will adapt hon.

Generally, after getting off any type of hormone it takes months (sometimes years) of trying before you'll conceive and I'm sure you've been on BCPs for quite some time?  Don't get discouraged sweetie.  It's only a matter of time and, you know you have plenty of it 

Okay, I need to back that last sentence up.  When I said that, I mean, you're young!  Does that make sense? geesh...maybe I should just shut up.

Sweetie, hang in there.  Call your doctor, inform him that you've made a decision to try to conceive and the methods you're currently using.  Tell him when you started trying and explain you had taken the last of your pills on Friday of last week.  Explain you're now having cramping.

May I ask when you and your hubby started having unprotected sex?  Like, did you both agree to start trying Friday or have the both of you been trying since you decided you wanted to try for a baby?  Answering these questions will help me.  I highly doubt you're preg.

Take care hon

Babs


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Stace- Hope you get to feeling better soon and I hope you find a job that you like better- it sounds like you work with a bunch of bitches!    Your too sweet to have to put up with that- keep looking- you'll find something!!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope your feeling better today, Stacey!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

psssst ... Babs ... there isn't really a lot of time for Stacey for to concieve ... that's exactly the reason why they decided they needed to try to have a baby because time was getting short due to complications.

Hope things are well Stacey.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh hon, I know.  We're both going through and have the same problems.  When I said she has plenty of time, I'm trying to cheer her up.  She still has a chance and if she lets her doctor in on what she's trying to do, her chances are even more likely to conceive.  We're both in the same boat hon.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stacey,  I didn't get your email honey, but don't worry!!!  I'm here for you and you are more than welcome to call me at the office if you want (don't know if you can make LD calls or not without verifying it)  I'll pm and email you my number.
> 
> Much love to you honey.....btw, I wish I'd known two weeks ago that you were needing a computer.  I had one here that we just gave away to charity.



awww man I wish I would have said something about hte computer--lol-- Oh well- thanks though!

I haven't had a chance to email you yet-but I will before I leave today. 
We are not allowed to go on the internet or make personal phone calls anymore--right now nobody is really around me

THANKS so much for caring!!!  your such a great friend!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Stacey,
> 
> You took your last pill on Friday.  Usually the last week of your pills you have your period.  After taking the last pill in that section, you won't have a period.
> ...



Hope your doing good.. Did you have your follow up appt.??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

ohhh gollie what did I do up there?? My reply is in there-- LoL-- here ya go:

Thanks Babs!!
Well MLy doctor wants me to get preggo asap-- because He thinks I maynot be able to at all if I wait much longer-- Like NT Said
We are not trying yet..we agreed to start having unprotected sex in March. LoL
My Doctor knows I'm off the pills & I am going to start trying soon- but I do need to let him know about the cramping. I'm sure your right--its just my body is sooo use to the pills. I have been on them for 8 years. 
Babs  



Hope your doing good.. Did you have your follow up appt.??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> psssst ... Babs ... there isn't really a lot of time for Stacey for to concieve ... that's exactly the reason why they decided they needed to try to have a baby because time was getting short due to complications.
> 
> Hope things are well Stacey.



Thanks NT! 

Hope your doing good!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you David & Ncgirl SOOO Much!!! Hope you guys are having a great day!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

no problemo and we're doing well thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 25, 2004)

I bet you haven't started yet because of the comp dieting you just recently stopped.  Remember too that many women (like Leslie, remember) just plain stop having a period b/c of all the exercise they are doing.

Once you stop the pill, your hormones will be out of whack for a few months.  It even makes some women more fertile but doctors strongly recommend not getting pregnant until your body regulates itself.

If you haven't yet, you really should talk to your doctor.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh and I have to say that all this crap at work and my body cramping, etc.. Is making me eat too much at night. I eat healthy all day long- then when I get home from work, I will eat a clean dinner (chicken/greenbeans) and then I'm searching the kitchen for snacks. I am SO not buying snacks anymore!!!

This is an example from last nights episode
( I made chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal cookies over the weekend for Matt & my family--however there were a few left at home that Matt didn't take-
1/2cup chex mix (my fave. snack -the honeynut flavor)
a few reducedfat crackers

2 chocolate chip (small) cookies
1 oatmeal (TINY) cookie

1 bitesize reces peices

1 tbsp of Nat.PB

I couldn't go to the gym b/c of cramping--so I was at home from 6pm to 10pm--finally I was like OMG i have to go to bed!! Lmao.

I hate that I eat when I'm stressed. Usually I go walking also when I am--then it takes my mind off of food..but this week I can't. ahhhhhhh


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi NT-


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I bet you haven't started yet because of the comp dieting you just recently stopped.  Remember too that many women (like Leslie, remember) just plain stop having a period b/c of all the exercise they are doing.
> 
> Once you stop the pill, your hormones will be out of whack for a few months.  It even makes some women more fertile but doctors strongly recommend not getting pregnant until your body regulates itself.
> ...



Thanks Butterfly Hows your little baby inside ya doing?

Yep, your right I do remember Leslie telling me that.
Since I stopped last friday I guess it may take a few weeks to start.

Oh and thats exactly why we are not trying yet-- b/c of the recomendation to wait a while after getting off the pill to let my body regulate. 
 Do you think Mid March will be okay though?? Hmm? 

I will ask my doctor everything tomorrow at lunch. I'm not allowed personal phone calls


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

I HAVE A JOB INTERVIEW (TEST) Next  WEDNESDAY!! YEAH YEAH YEAH!!

Kay I need to get off here


----------



## butterfly (Feb 25, 2004)

That's such crap about no personal phone calls 

Baby and I are doing fine   Just wish I could find out the sex, I'm dying to start painting and decorating the nursery!!!  Since I'm not having an amnio then I have to wait until 18-20 weeks for the baby to really be big enough for the ultrasound to view that area.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Could also be due to stress levels


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

BF-- I know-- I bet you can't wait to find out the Sex!!! I can't wait to hear the sex! 
I'm glad you and the baby are doing great!!! 

Babs- Yep I agree about the stress!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 25, 2004)

Stace....I agree with Babs about the stress too.   I know even with me, stress is probably EXACTLY what has prevented us from getting preggo.   My doctor told me that my stressful job is taking a toll on my hormones every month.  It has even been making my periods later some months.

I'm so glad that you have an interview tomorrow!!!    I wish I did too.  I'm sure once the stress is gone and you're body gets back to normal, you'll probably get pregnant really soon.  I'm wishin' you all the luck in the world babe and I'm saying tons of prayers for you.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hola Chickie!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hope your doing good.. Did you have your follow up appt.??




I'm still cramping.  yea, I had my follow up appt yesterday and I go back in tomorrow.

When you get a quick min. everything is in "Endometriosis...." Thread I started.

I know you don't have time to read everything while at work, here's a thought.

You may not be allowed to stay online all day...What you can do, is copy and paste.  Copy what you want to read and paste it in word..........read it when you have spare time or when you think you're permitted to do so.  If you want to respond to someone......Type it up in word, copy and paste it in IM.......

Just a thought to keep you safe yet allow you to reply as much as you'd like.....

Love ya girl


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

awww thanks for the tips Babs!!! I may do that- I am just super swamped up here!!!

FG- THANKS SO MUCH Sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

woohoo job interview!!!!!!

<-prime example of what stress can do.. oh well, ill handle it somehow

hope your day is going well pretty lady


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

HI Jodie

HEY GREEKY!! 

Whatcha mean?? 

thanks-today is better than yeterday 
Hope your great sweetie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

its in my journal sweetie, just havent been feeling 100%

I will be ok soon tho


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm sure you'll knock'em dead at your interview.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks Nt


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey, let us know how it goes!!!

How are ya doing, feeling any better?

Today I go in to get my Lupron 3.75 injection.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

It's so weird without you being on all the time Stacey!  Hope the dr. appt goes well.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey, let us know how it goes!!!
> 
> How are ya doing, feeling any better?
> ...




ohh lordy have fun with that medicine!! My best friend is on it!! 

I'm better (Mind wise) because I have ANOTHER interview setup. Feels great!!!

Body wise--I'm in lots of pain still. Left a mesage for Doc to call me.

I did manage to do a 45 minute TaeBo Tape last night. And I did 2 sets of walking lunges with weight & SLDL

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

I know I miss you guys!  I will be on for the next 20 minutes. Hr Lady is gone-and I'm sitting up front answering phones for the receptionist!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Sneaking on the internet! I do it all day long!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohh lordy have fun with that medicine!! My best friend is on it!!
> 
> I'm better (Mind wise) because I have ANOTHER interview setup. Feels great!!!
> ...




OMG  You must tell me about Lupron!  Please 

Aww sugar, I'm sorry to hear that.  Let us know what the doc says.

Lordy lordy, you kick buttay hon........

You're welcome  and it's not needed......I'm your friend and we're going through the same things in life.  I'm here for you


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Happy Thursday!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2004)

look ... it's top secret Butterfly 

Morning Stacey!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

You're such a goof, NT


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Stacey, hope you are okay sweetie!!  I miss you being on so much, but I'm sure it's great when you do get on and see all these messages that peeps have left for you.

Talk when you can!!
Fit


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

Heya FG- I know I miss it on here. But I am busy at work--so thats good.

How are you FG?? I read about your T-Shirts taking off--sounds Great!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Butterfly~ Happy Thursday to you too 
Its Sooo Pretty outside!! Finally!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> OMG  You must tell me about Lupron!  Please
> 
> Aww sugar, I'm sorry to hear that.  Let us know what the doc says.
> ...



Ohh the medicine helps good with Cysts, etc.. 
Its just you will be a very moody person...and have hotflashes, etc.. 
 Its not that bad though!!!

Heck Ya I was kicking bootie yesterday w/ TaeBo- lots of fun!! It reduced my snacking appetite too that I have had the past few nights
I was pretending I was Kicking my bosses faces!!! 

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

FINALLY eating lunch!! I think I could eat oatmeal for everymeal. Everyday this week I have had 1/3cup of oats with 5 eggwhites and 1/2tbsp of pb (mixed in the oats) YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

We miss you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2004)

I think I could eat oatmeal at every meal too baby.  But I know I can't...... I'm gonna have to try it with the pb, never done that before.  I usually put some fresh blueberries and raspberries in it.

I miss you honey.  Talk when you can!!

Oh yeah, the Tshirts are coming along.  I need to talk to Trap to see how he's coming on the designs.....as soon as he gets it to me, they'll be at the printer.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2004)

Morning Stace....how is your Friday??? 

I am so glad it is Friday.  I've been at the office since 7:30 -- but it's okay, at least I have some time to be online before getting to work..


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

I like to do the same thing FG.  It just starts my day off so nicely if I get the chance to come here first


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We miss you



aww thanks!!! I miss you guys too!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I think I could eat oatmeal at every meal too baby.  But I know I can't...... I'm gonna have to try it with the pb, never done that before.  I usually put some fresh blueberries and raspberries in it.
> 
> I miss you honey.  Talk when you can!!
> ...



Hey FG~ Happy Friday!! Everyone here at the office is in wonderful moods--its actually nice to be here today!!! They were all looking at my belt buckle I have on (today is go texan day)-- I won grand champion pig in high school So I have this huge belt buckle! 

Thats great about you Tshirts!!!!!
I need to stop eating the oats everyday--but its not too bad-and its a free meal! 
I'm having 1/3 cup again today w/ 5 eggwhites!!

Rasberries & Blueberries sounds yummmmy in it!!!  

Hope u have a wonderful weekend!!!!

Oh & Yes I would start my day off every morning on IM-- I so miss that!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey Stacey HAppy Friday, enjoy your weekend missy!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks SS-- You are So sweet!! Have a great weekend hon


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

I have oats everyday too!  That or cream of whear/rice.  It's my am carbs.  

Oh...check your voice mail on your cell!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

ohh cool! My cell is in my car-- did you call me again??    yeahhooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

Afternoon darlin

Have a nice weekend


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

THANKS GIRLIE!!! I hope you have a wonderful weekend also!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

LOL...Nope, just hadn't read in my journal before I posted in yours.  hehe


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

ohhh haha!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

what do cream of rice/wheat taste like


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

HUH??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have oats everyday too!  That or cream of whear/rice.  It's my am carbs.



btw hi stacey! how are you today honey


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

ohhh lmao!! SORRY Girlie!! 

Hi honey!! I'm good! How are you????

(I have ONE more hour left of work!!! )


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

I am much better, feel like I have control and I can change things  

yay work almost over! i hope your bitch oops i mean boss isnt being too mean


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

Thats wonderful Greeky!! I have had NO control over my food--and its starting to show-- horrible. I'm eating clean..but then I have been snacking at night on wheat thins, pretzels, chex mix, & chocolate! I don't know whats wrong with me. Very Strange

LMAO Shes being very nice to be --and she told me that my attitude did a 360 degree turn--


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

Still haven't started my period yet--- ???? I stopped the birth control pills LAST Friday!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

Eeek, I dunno why, thats why I am avoiding going on BC I dont think I need it that bad, even if I am irregular

how did that happen w/ your boss. did i miss something??

I do the same exact thing, eat perfect all day, binge at night
you are probably not eating enough during the day sweetie


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thats wonderful Greeky!! I have had NO control over my food--and its starting to show-- horrible. I'm eating clean..but then I have been snacking at night on wheat thins, pretzels, chex mix, & chocolate! I don't know whats wrong with me. Very Strange



I think your body is getting ready for mom-hood.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Eeek, I dunno why, thats why I am avoiding going on BC I dont think I need it that bad, even if I am irregular
> 
> how did that happen w/ your boss. did i miss something??
> ...




umm-- well at work I had a long talk with My OLD boss--but hes still over me--about the HR lady--and other things here-- I cried a lot throughout the meeting (but this was with my old boss whom I have had for 7 years, hes my friend too) he told me that the company was going to lay either me or this other girl off--and it was all depending on our attitude and who was a better team player..well I really haven't been nice around here--so it could have been me--but He told them he would talk to me, that there must be a reason I have been sooo pissy- 
So we talked, cleared up a lot of things.. and Now WHILE I'm working here I am going to give them 110% and a smile on my face.

And I was told The HR Lady called him and said how my attitude is sooo wonderful now, and I am just being great.

Yep- I need to bring more food to work...I don't know what my deal is.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I think your body is getting ready for mom-hood.



I TOTALLY AGREE!!!!! But I kinda need to ease off all the junk at night ( i know its not that bad--but I do probably inhale 300-350 unneccesary calories at night)

LoL--It sure is fun though!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

hey Stace! hope your weekend is off to a good start !!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

20 more minutes till its time to go home & eat dinner!  I may stop and get me a salad on the way home.

All My meals have been perfect & clean--its just the snacking I do after dinner!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

... I know mommy-to-be 

have a great weekend ...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

LoL-- Thanks NT! You made me giggle!!

have a great weekend dear


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks Sweetie YOU TOOOOOO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi Stacey, I hope you are doing okay doll.   When are you going to take a pg test?  You never know.  You could be pregnant, weird things happen with bc pills....I got pregnant both times WHILE I was on them.   

I guess I should get back on them so I can get preggo again...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

Good Morning Fitgirl, Jodie, butterfly, NT, SS, Jen, Jenny, Jill, Greeky and everyone!!!  Hope you all had a fabulous weekend. I got lots of rest~ And I'm ready to face the work week.

I got here early this morning before the managers so that I could come on here, and start my day off right 

I ate mexican food last night--and I'm sooo feeling fat and Ugggg right now--yucky! But I'm doing a no carb day today & wednesday. And carb up on thursday night, then a no carb friday!

Working out tonight at 8pm with my workout buddy- we already have that planned. And I am gonna do Tae bo when I get home.  

I feel much better--no cramping. I am a little sore in my lower LOWER tummy-- but I know why!! LoL 

Anyway- I hope all of you have a wonderful day--my managers will be here any minute! Love you all!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh FG~ I doubt I'm pregnant-- but your right anything is possible.

And honey- I know you will get preggo soon-- Just be patient. Maybe God wants us to get preggo at the same time??!! LoL


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey Stace!!!  glad to hear that things are going well! mmm Mexican! I think that would make me bloaty too! I hate feeling that way! Im sure it'll go away soon, always does!

Have a great day hun!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Jen!!! Yep all bloaty! I did a lot of crunches this morning--and leg kicks and squats (in my bathroom while brushing my teeth)

I'll get it out of me! Lots of water & protein today

Hope you are great hon!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

You're too funny hon


GOOOOD MORNING AND TRY TO STAY OUT OF TROUBLE

Babs


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2004)

Have a great monday sweetie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2004)

Stacey, I hope you have a wonderful day sweetie pie.   Did you get a visit from Aunt Flo yet???


----------



## butterfly (Mar 1, 2004)

Missed you guys today while the site was down


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey Babs, Jenny & Fitgirl  THANKS GIRLS!! 

Today hasn't been too bad at work--just busy busy. 
Tonight I'm doing cardio & biceps at the gym!

Fitgirl- nope no Aunt flo!! She was suppose to come around feb 21st or 22nd!!!! Crazy!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

I know- I'm finally able to get on here!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey Stacey, when do you plan to take a pg test?  Or do you?  Are you going to just wait it out and see???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

I was thinking the samething Fit.....Hmmm...STACEY?????  WHENNNNNN????????


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Good morning girls!! 

Well I'm going to have to wait it out & see-- I don't have any extra cash to do anything. I have $70 bucks to last me until March 12 (and after today less than that b/c I need to fill up my car with gas-- So I will have 50 bucks then )


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Hope you all have a good day!

I had a great workout last night-- worked my arms--and did 20 minutes of cardio--powerwalking with my friend.
and lots of abs!
I can see my abs!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 2, 2004)

Morning Stace   Good to see your feeling better!!

Mexican sounds yummy- hope you enjoyed it!! Have a great day sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Ncgirl!! good morning!  
How are u?

Yeah--it was okay- I have had much much better--but it's my husband's favorite place so we went-- I could have done without it...lol!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

Morning!

It's so muggy and gross out, hate it like this.  But at least I get to stay inside all day 

You going to the Rodeo this year?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Heya Butterfly! I saw your 16 week picture! You look Great!!!! 

I know, it is sooo gross out there- Days like this I don't feel bad working--haha.

I wish I was going to the rodeo-- Unless free tickets come up. 
I have never missed George Strait- and I will on wednesday

How are you?? Are you going to the rodeo??


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

I'd really like to see Kelly, Jessica and Nick on 3/14... haven't been in years!!!

Do they put the concert in the middle or the end of the night???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't know???

OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE JESSICA SIMPSON & NICK!!!! They are awesome-and I never miss their show--or when they are on other tv shows. Matt says I remind him of Jessica--lol!

I would love to see them tooooo!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

We are going to see Clay Walker.  Ann...I heard there are still tix to most shows except George.  If its a Sat/Sun show its at 4pm, if its during the week, I think its 7pm.  Isn't it usually after they ride, etc???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Stacey....you are way smarter and have common sense!  But you are just as pretty if not prettier.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey....you are way smarter and have common sense!  But you are just as pretty if not prettier.


Totally!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks JLB--man do I have you guys fooooooled!!!  J/K

Well They use to always do it after the rodeo--but last year they started it during the middle part of the show--guess we will find out tonight what they do!

Ohhh I use to NEVER miss Clay Walker-- I have seen him SOO many times--he puts on a AWESOME show!! Have fun Jodie!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

hehehe I think I'm more like her in the way she loves to shop, and LOVES new clothes, and loves purses--and is just silly!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok, I asked this lady down the hall who I know goes every night to the rodeo and she says the concerts are towards the end with bull riding and any redos after the concert.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ohhh I use to NEVER miss Clay Walker-- I have seen him SOO many times--he puts on a AWESOME show!! Have fun Jodie!!


...and he's quite nice to look at


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh Cool!!! Thats goood-- I hate watching the bullriding--always afraid they will get hurt!!!

uggg--old memories of sitting in the bleachers Every Friday & Saturday night with my old boyfriend/fiance'-- YUCK! He was a bareback rider!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

ohhh yeah Clay sure is!!!  Dreamy! I drive past his ranch about once a month! He lives across the street from Matt's good friend.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

He use to be from Beaumont, never did go see him at home when I lived there.  Saw T. Byrd a bunch, he use to play at Cutter's as the house band.  

hehe...it's time to eat!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

When did you live in Beaumont???  That's where I was born.  I still have tons of family in the Orange/Bridge City area.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

awww I like Tracy Byrd!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Ya'll Could be related!! J/K

I need to get off here sooooon~ Our Managers have been in a meeting & I can hear them getting out!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

Nooo Stacey... don't goooo 

I know you gotta do what ya gotta do though


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ann....I went to Nederland High School.   Lived there from 5th grade on up.  My Mom now lives in Bridge City.  Small world!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

Sure is!  My parents first house was in Nederland.  Who did/does your mom work for?  I bet my aunts know her.

Ever heard of Edgar William Brown?  As you go from Bridge City to Orange, there is a street named after him by the Wal-Mart, Bank, Movie Theatre.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Nooo Stacey... don't goooo
> 
> I know you gotta do what ya gotta do though



hehe I'm still here!!  I don't know where they all are.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ann..My Mom works for Huntsman in Port Neches.  She just moved over to Bridge City about 7 or 8 yrs ago.

Stacey..maybe they went to lunch?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey there S/P, check your PM's!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Miss L!!! MISS YOU 

I Pm'd ya back


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

ugg I'm having a stabbing pain in my lower LOW tummy to the left--hurts like HELL! I called my doctor and they are suppose to be calling me back.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Okay My Nurse seems to think I'm pregnant! Hmm? She wants me to come in any time tomorrow to take a bloodtest.

SO I will go there after my interview in the morning.

Will let all of you know what Happens. She said it could also just be my body not use to all the hormones.

Working late right now~ FUN!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Good luck at the interview and at the doc's hon.. i'm hoping for good news but even if you're not pregnant you should keep trying!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hmm....I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Good luck at the interview and at the doc's hon.. i'm hoping for good news but even if you're not pregnant you should keep trying!!!!!



THANKS GREEKY!!  I really don't think I am pregnant--but my doc really wants me to come in! 

THANKS JODIE!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

good luck with both appts tomarrow Stace!!  Ill keep my eyes crossed for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh Stacey, honey, I'm praying for you right now.  Please let us know how the appointments go....I can't wait to hear.  Good luck with the interview.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 3, 2004)

Goos luck Stacey Can't wait to hear from you when you get back!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

I would get a home pregnancy test at lunch and take it... at least it would give you some indication as to whats going on with your body.

Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Where is she????


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Girls!! My interview went good--actually it was the Test that I had to take for them, and if I pass then I get the interview. But It was pretty easy- except for the Math section. 

Then I went to the doctor and they took my blood to see if I'm pregnant- will find out results Probably friday. I did a pee test also-and that was negative, but you never know

How is everyone today??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

I'M GOING TO SEE GEORGE STRAIT TONIGHT AT THE RODEO ANN!! I'm SOOO Excited!! My brother called me last night and asked me to go with him-- YEAH! 

I have never missed a George Strait show when he comes to houston, and I thought I was going to this year--but my dad brought home free tickets!!  And my momma gave us $20 bucks to spend (B/C she knows I'm broke, and I would have starved all night long) 

Yeah, Can't wait!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Heyyy girl there you are  im good how are you?

math SUCKS!!!!!!!! 

oh man once when I had to get a urine test the lady kept asking me if it was water or pee cuz she said she never saw such light pee before


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

They Did say that if you get the job you have to have a new car (with in 4 years old--and it must be a 4 door (SUV/ or car) and you have 60 days to purchase it after you start, or you will be fired. 

I was going to get a small SUV (like a trailblazer)after I got pregnant --like 5 months into it-because its already hard getting out of my camaro!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

HEY Greeky!!!  Yeah I hate math!!!

I know, my pee is light too--but they are use to seeing it like that!! LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

How old are you Stacey?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I'M GOING TO SEE GEORGE STRAIT TONIGHT AT THE RODEO ANN!! I'm SOOO Excited!! My brother called me last night and asked me to go with him-- YEAH!
> 
> I have never missed a George Strait show when he comes to houston, and I thought I was going to this year--but my dad brought home free tickets!!  And my momma gave us $20 bucks to spend (B/C she knows I'm broke, and I would have starved all night long)
> ...


That's wonderful!!!!

I've never been to the new stadium, have you?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> They Did say that if you get the job you have to have a new car (with in 4 years old--and it must be a 4 door (SUV/ or car) and you have 60 days to purchase it after you start, or you will be fired.
> 
> I was going to get a small SUV (like a trailblazer)after I got pregnant --like 5 months into it-because its already hard getting out of my camaro!


My very frugal youngest brother bought a Hyundai Santa Fe and loves it!!!

They start at $17,900 for the base model and go up to $26,600 for the one with everything.

Here are some pics
http://www.hyundaiusa.com/showroom/2002cars/SantaFe/photos.asp#


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

I am 24 Jill! 

Butterfly-- I Know I am SOOO Excited!!!
Yep I saw George last year in it!! I have only been that one time- He opened the rodeo last year!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Stacey, going to see George huh???   Cool!!!

What kind of job is that, that you "have" to buy a new car?   I hope they're helping you buy it!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Awww Thanks Ann!! I like those a lot!!

I really want a Mazda Tribute!!  With a sunroof if possible!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

What level are you on???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Its a homes sales position!  Selling new homes. 
No they do not help you buy it.  But thats okay! I need a new car anyway before I have a baby!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Stacey...eat some yummy food for me.....hehe


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Butterfly I think the first level--but I could be wrong. My brother couldn't remember, but he remembered them be really good!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh I won't be eating there. I am eating deer sausage at 5pm, with my green beans..if I buy anything w/ moms money it will be A George strait shirt!!  hehehe!!!

I almost said No too-can you believe that. But I hate standing up and walking around for a long period of time, thats why we don't go clubbing much--with my bad cramps, and Endometriosis--it sucks- but I'm taking some advil and going!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

you texans and all your country music! I make fun of my sis so bad!  

DEER SAUSAGE IS AWESOME!!!!  omg!!! I love deer meat and moose meat! Im jealous!!! I want some right now!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Awww Thanks Ann!! I like those a lot!!
> 
> I really want a Mazda Tribute!!  With a sunroof if possible!


Those are nice too but more expensive, they start around $24,000.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

I know I love SOME country music--not all of it! But I am a country girl at heart. Whats funny is in my car I listen to more pop then country. lol

OH I LOVE Deer sausage too. I have a freezer in my garage that is stocked with only deer meat-mostly sausage-- it will last me until Next year! SOOO Since I can't go to the grocery store till my next paycheck, March 12-- I am living off of deer meat & Green beans.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, the one I want is 26,500. But hopefully I can get it around 25,000. Who knows-- If I don't get this job, I won't get one for another 6 months or sooo.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

is that american money???  wozzers. pricy set of wheels! lol 

Id be in heaven living off the deer meat like that!!  
who shot it? your hubby? I didnt get to go hunting this fall  Id like to have a freezer full of bambis right now. lol ok bambis daddy.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Hehehe-- If my hubby will let me, maybe I can send you some Jen?!!!  We have SOOOO Much! Yes he shot 3 or 4 deer this year, and then his dad killed 3 and his brother killed 2, and then he got deer meat from his uncle also. 
I love it tooooo--its great. My brothers deer meat taste better though. Matt's is almost too spicy (they do their own processing)

Yep That is american money, but thats actually cheap!! My mom just bought a Yukon for $39,000-- I'm in love with it. And my Trans Am was $31,000 (but I got rid of it )

Now my dream car is a decked out yukon--probably around $45,000!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

I would  you to death if he did!  oh my goodness!
you guys dont have a law against how many deer you can shoot?!?!?! we are only allowed 1 per season here. so thats 1/year. gosh! and HOW did he shoot so many! it takes weeks and weeks to even see one around here! holy moley!  

gosh vechiles are expensive. no wonder I stick to the city transit! 
Yukons are real nice eh!! there are so many new SUV's driving around, I dont even know the names of them! 
are you going to lease? or buy new?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Jen- I will ask him- He is very greedy with his deer meat though But ya never know.   I like it with honey (natural)! But I like it plain too!!
Yep a lot of places only allow one deer season. However, he hunts in Missouri and the deer season (for shotguns) are 2.5 weeks long. They are allowed to shoot 2 doe and one buck.
I don't know how he got so many-- He sits in a stand allllll dayyyy long.

Now my brother Hunts in Texas and the season last from November (first weekend in nov.) to first weekend in January.
He sometimes doesn't get a deer.
They are allowed one doe and buck.
Yep  Vehicles are So expensive!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd like to have one of those new Porsche SUVs :bounce:


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

ohhh yeah!! Yummm!

My dream car is a Mercedes convertible!! Vrooom vrooom!!

I'm getting soooo excited about tonight!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Is that the Cayenne Butterfly......that's the one I want!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

I have never seen a porsche SUV..


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

stacey...check out the new kia suv (sorento i think, unless that is their mini van)...it looks just like the mercedes SUV only better IMO and they are very inexpensive.

i didnt know you had a camaro...i miss mine...i had a red RS and a lack Z28...sold the black one....totaled the red one....DONT DRIVE TOO FAST IN THE RAIN CAMAROS DONT LIKE THAT!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes the Cayenne!!!

http://www2.us.porsche.com/english/usa/cayenne/cayenneturbo/default.htm


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

jodie used to cruise around in a black Z28 and a 3000GT before that....she likes her fast cars...i promised her a 350Z (unless she gets a new object of interest...lol)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

What about the Mazda RX-8... those are sweet looking!!!

http://www.mazdausa.com/MusaWeb/handleHomeFlash.action?vehicleCode=RX8&modelYear=2004


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

i liked them at first but now they dont do it for me...they just dont catch my eye as much as the 350Z...i would like to test drive them both though....those Mazdas have some new kind of engine that i was reading about.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> jodie used to cruise around in a black Z28 and a 3000GT before that....she likes her fast cars...i promised her a 350Z (unless she gets a new object of interest...lol)




I had a 300ZX and a Firebird Formula 350 LT1 V8 6 spd quick shift, rear posy, cat system, It barked!!!!!!!

Those were my sports cars.  I had a supra also, but I don't consider that like any of the above.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

look at all thsoe nice cars!!  it makes me want to cry!!! so so nice. gosh.. 

Stace I think I need to come hunting down yonder! do ya'll say that??  (lol Im trying here)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 4, 2004)

I love deer meat  .  Our neighbor always gives us a bunch, and it makes really good jerky too  

I want a  new Dodge Durango, black, with tinted windows!! There's one right uptown just calling my name


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> stacey...check out the new kia suv (sorento i think, unless that is their mini van)...it looks just like the mercedes SUV only better IMO and they are very inexpensive.
> 
> i didnt know you had a camaro...i miss mine...i had a red RS and a lack Z28...sold the black one....totaled the red one....DONT DRIVE TOO FAST IN THE RAIN CAMAROS DONT LIKE THAT!



Hey Jodie!!!  I know camaros SUCK in the rain. This is my 2nd one. And the only one I haven't liked.

I got a new red Mustang at age 16.5
Then got a Red T-top Camaro at 18--AWESOME car
Then got a 2000 Trans Am(V-8) decked out, leather, t-tops--bought it off the showroom floor-
Then I got my Blue Camaro (t-tops)

SOO All of my cars have had a sunroof or t-tops--so my SUV must have a sunroof!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

LoL at Jen--yeah We say that For Fun sometimes!!  Come on down!  
(but see my hubby goes and hunts in Missouri- & does much better than my brother. I have 3 HUGEASS deer in my living room-he is going to put them in a contest in August.
Sometimes they scare the crap out of me if I'm walking in the living room in the middle of the night.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I love deer meat  .  Our neighbor always gives us a bunch, and it makes really good jerky too
> 
> I want a  new Dodge Durango, black, with tinted windows!! There's one right uptown just calling my name




hey girlie!  ohhh I love deer jerky! We have a ton of that. That is really nice of your neighbor! 

I like Dodge Durangos!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

Good morning Stacey....how are ya today honey?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Morning Fitgirl!!  I'm TIRED!!! The concert was GREAT~ But I didn't eat there-and didn't eat much yesterday b/c I was so damn busy~ SO I was weak this morning.
Went to bed at 1am (although its worth it for Seeing George Strait!!)
Woke up at 6:30am---I can't hang anymore--LoL

How are you?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh And HAPPY LATE ANNIVERSARY FITGIRL!!!!! How was your date last night?? 

* on my way home from work last night I was like OMG I didn't tell her Happy Anniversary!  I'm sorrrrry!!!! I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed the concert!

Where did you guys sit?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

WELL HELLO NT  How are you?

Butterfly-- Omg are seats were awesome!!!!  We were in the VIP section--its the second level--it was SO NEAT! I need to thank my daddy.  There were Louis vouiton bags EVERYWHERE-Very rich people up there-it was nuts-- I felt outta place-But We had A BLAST! 

I saw my good friend Brandy, and we ran into the girl my brother is dating.

We had fun!! George Looked & sang AWESOME!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

I am great thanks - and you, seems like you saw a great show.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Thats great NT! 

Yes the show was great-He is my alltime favorite singer. My brother was laughing at me because I literally new Every Word to Every Song!!


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Stacey!  Just dropping in on ya!  (been awhile)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

Glad to hear you had such a wonderful time Stace!!  
you better get to bed early tonite though!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

HEY DAVID!  how are you??? 

JEN:  Oh girl I know- I plan on going to bed when I get home, after dinner--hehe!


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY DAVID!  how are you???
> 
> JEN:  Oh girl I know- I plan on going to bed when I get home, after dinner--hehe!



Dead to the world!  Soooooooooooo tired!  Rough weekend-week with the band's traveling, my trainer and my workouts!  

I wanna get caught up on your journal and your life!  

Have a great day, Stacey!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm glad you had a good time at the concert.    Don't worry about not saying Happy Anniversary....girl, you're silly.

I know ya luv me!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks girl!~! I did feel bad though about not telling you, I was thinking about you on my way home from work last night!!! I'm sooo glad you guys had a nice dinner!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

ohhhhh Dave sounds like you need TO REST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

ugggggggg I HAVE HORRRRIBLE CRAMPS!!!!!!!!! OWIE OWIE!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

awww Im sorry to hear that Stace! is there anything you can take for it? hot bath.. hope you get feeling better!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Jen-- thanks sweetie! I take 4 advil at a time when I'm cramping. I am out of my pain pills, and they cost $60 to refill.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

My doctor called w/ my results from my blood test~ I'm not pregnant


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh sorry to hear that Stacey.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for it to be soon.  Stacey...I still have pain pills I won't use.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

AWWW Friday!! WoooHoooooo!!!  FINALLY! And No managers are here today-its sooo relaxed here today!! They are ordering pizza for lunch- Yuck!! It was between fajitas and Pizza== I got out voted.  So I'm glad I brought my lunch!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 5, 2004)

not pregnant, hmmmm

in that case your cramps are being caused by one of those small creatures from the movie Aliens....expect it to pop out of your chest any second.....alien parasites are on the rise in Houston.

(didnt get enough sleep last night....excuse the dorky sci-fi reference)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

I'll slap him for you Stacey when he gets home.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks Jodie~!  I didn't think I was though--the docs did though. 


Hmmm?? I may take you up on that offer on Monday or tues. if my cramps are still here.  THANK YOU!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Craig- OMG Your gooooofY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Wahooo they changed It To Fajitas!! And the boss (semi-boss Who is COOL) is paying!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Cool... what nice treat!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

I Know!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohhhhh Dave sounds like you need TO REST!!!!!!!!!!!



Funny you say that but I watched TV after the gym till' 10 pm, fell asleep and was supposed to repair a phone at 11:00 pm.  I woke up at 2:30 am and the place(s) I had to be at closed at 4am & 6 am repspectively.  Let's just say that I got in around 5:15 am!    Went to the gym at 6:30 am and did 35 mins of cardio (and I'm still not tired!)   

Sorry to hear about your pains (cramping)   Feel better!   )


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

OMG!!! That was your night David?? HOLY COW!!! I would be SOOO SLEEPY! And you did cardio too--dang!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Where are the fajitas from?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

They choose Ninfas


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

mmmmm YUMMMMMMM


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Did you have those fajitas yet?  I'm eating McDonalds


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

ohh yeah, my belly is FULL! I haven't had real food all week, Besides Deer sausage. Every meal has been shakes or deer meat-sooo sick of both. But I have NO groceries- Literally!  And can't go shopping till my next paycheck!! 

So Yes, it was nice to eat A real Meal!!! I was a piggie~ I had some 2 chicken fajitas (with Salsa in them) and some rice. No chips--althought they looked great!

How is your Mickey D's???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Now my tummy hurts. It doesn't know what to do with REAL food!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Poor thing 

Loved the Mickey D's!!!  I had stopped eating at all fast food places... I figure I better get some in now cause after this baby comes I'm going back to my diet


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

You know, those women in the 50's and earlier had a good thing going with being expected to stay home and raise the kids... I soooo wish we could afford it!

I've got it all planned out... we'll go to the gym in the morning, eat a healthy lunch, do a little housework, go for a walk or to the park or go swimming, prepare dinner for the family, etc...


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OMG!!! That was your night David?? HOLY COW!!! I would be SOOO SLEEPY! And you did cardio too--dang!!



  don't worry Stacey.  When the baby comes, sleepless nights for you and hubby!  Because a newborn is beautiful, it's worth the lack of ZzzzzZZZzz's.. agreed?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 5, 2004)

Yummy- fajitas!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Poor thing
> 
> Loved the Mickey D's!!!  I had stopped eating at all fast food places... I figure I better get some in now cause after this baby comes I'm going back to my diet



awww I would be doing the same thing too~ And I will do that when I'm pregnant!!! 
ENJOY BEING Pregnant!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You know, those women in the 50's and earlier had a good thing going with being expected to stay home and raise the kids... I soooo wish we could afford it!
> 
> I've got it all planned out... we'll go to the gym in the morning, eat a healthy lunch, do a little housework, go for a walk or to the park or go swimming, prepare dinner for the family, etc...



I know, I wish I could stay home tooooo!!!

Butterfly that is such a great plan you have


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Ohh I know David your sooo right!!

Okay bye guys~! We get to leave!!  YEAH!

Everyone have a wonderful weekend.

OH I forgot to tell ya'll--Matt got a new job!!!!!  GREAT BIG COMPANY-awesome benefits!! But the hours are from 4pm to 4am-so I'm still screwed

Take care!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

Stacey, I would've made a couple of extra fajitas and stuffed them in my purse if I were you!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

That's great about Matt's new job!!!

Maybe if you get the sales job you can have later hours too.


----------

